# JAPAN | Maglev



## Vapour

*'25 Tokyo-Nagoya maglev debut eyed*

NAGOYA (Kyodo) Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai) will aim to replace bullet trains with maglev services between Tokyo and Nagoya in 2025, JR Tokai President Masayuki Matsumoto said Thursday.

On bullet train services using the maglev system being tested on an experimental track in Yamanashi Prefecture, he told a news conference, "We would like to aim at launching commercial services between the Tokyo and Nagoya areas in 2025."

The existing Tokaido Shinkansen Line system has reached its limits in terms of technology and transportation capacity, he said.

Matsumoto said he will "take the initiative" in utilizing the JR Tokai-managed line for the maglev.

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nb20070427a8.html


----------



## Minato ku

It is the maglev Chuo line wich will deserve Shinjuku station isn't it ?


----------



## Trainman Dave

This is old news! The Japanese have been anouncing the Maglev from Tokyo to Nagoya and/or Osaka form almost 20 years. For some reason it just never gets built.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Trainman Dave said:


> This is old news! The Japanese have been anouncing the Maglev from Tokyo to Nagoya and/or Osaka form almost 20 years. For some reason it just never gets built.



Well its quite pricey you know.


----------



## Tri-ring

I wonder how fast they will set the service speed at.
We still have a good 15 years for development.
I wouldn't be surprised if it reaches 750Km.


----------



## hkth

It could be possible to travel from Hokkaido to Kyushu in just *3 hours or less* if this maglav is built! :lol:


----------



## pflo777

> The running test of JR－maglev is jostling this year. It will exceed 600km/h comfortably



Do they really plan this, or is it an assumption that they want to try that out?


----------



## gladisimo

^^ it's practically a plane, but on land. I have to take the Shinkansen once in my life.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

If they want to start service in 2025 they have to start construction around 2013-2014, if they have one year test service, which is quite usual for such big projects.

That means they have 6 years for planning now.
Acutally a pretty tight timetable, for such a big project.
Did they set a timetalbe for when they want to start construction?


----------



## giovani kun

currently maglev technology is the only one that allows us to travel at trully high speed  go nihon


----------



## Trainman Dave

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Please site a source (english language) for these claims of 600 or 800 km/h?


----------



## pflo777

the claim of having a train thats able for reaching 600km/h sounds crazy at the beginning.

But remember that all the Systems and the propulsion technology of the Transrapid 08, which was put into service in 1998 was already able to reach 550 km/h in everyday service. so going to 600 is just 10%higher, and these 10% are usually considered as safety buffer...

To sad, that they never built a track thats long enough to test it....


----------



## Tri-ring

pflo777 said:


> the claim of having a train thats able for reaching 600km/h sounds crazy at the beginning.
> 
> But remember that all the Systems and the propulsion technology of the Transrapid 08, which was put into service in 1998 was already able to reach 550 km/h in everyday service. so going to 600 is just 10%higher, and these 10% are usually considered as safety buffer...
> 
> To sad, that they never built a track thats long enough to test it....


It's already being tested at 500Km normal testing speed and marked somthing like 580Km so as I wrote in my earlier post it is not out of realm possibility to go up to as fast as 750Km when they make their launch at 2025.


----------



## kiku99

he interior looks like the interior of an airplane. very nicekay:


----------



## Andrew

Can we actually have some sources for these speeds please?
600km/h sounds feasible but I want to know where the figures of 750 and 800km/h come from.


----------



## Tri-ring

Andrew said:


> Can we actually have some sources for these speeds please?
> 600km/h sounds feasible but I want to know where the figures of 750 and 800km/h come from.


There is no source since it is just a speculation but research of high temprature super conductive material is relatively new with much headway. The present speed limit is based on the strength of the super conductive magnet and how fast it changes it's polarity.
Hitachi jointly with JR Tokai recently announced they have discovered a material that displays super conductive magnetism of 0.05 Tesla at temprature using freezing machinery.Their goal is to create a material that can be mass producted which can create a 1~2 Tesla magnetic field at temprature obtainable using freezing machinery.


----------



## Prestonian

I'm sceptical of the claims of such high service speeds. While technically quite possible it would almost always be uneconomical to do so. I do find superconductors quite fascinating though, who knows where they could lead...


----------



## Tri-ring

Prestonian said:


> I'm sceptical of the claims of such high service speeds. While technically quite possible it would almost always be uneconomical to do so. I do find superconductors quite fascinating though, who knows where they could lead...


Economic feasibility has always been a concern and that is one of the reason why it has been postponed for such long time.
With stronger superconductive materials retaining it's features in temperatures obtainable with freezing machinery makes it economically viable to compete agaisnt other method of transportation.
With stronger magnets it means less guide coils is needed to be embedded within the course and higher temperature means you do not have to use cost prohibitive liquid Nitrogen, Helium or Hydrogen.
These super conductive materials will also have many other applications.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

its economical feasable, as soon as electrical energy is cheaper than fuel for an (domestic) flight from Osaka to Tokyo....


----------



## Trainman Dave

[email protected] said:


> Source is not be a story of a hypothesis. Now, the maximum speed is 320km/h by two wheeled vehicle, and it is 400km/h by a four wheeled vehicle.
> By the story that I asked a researcher of a friend, as for Maglev, 1000km/h seems to be possible theoretically.


I don't understand the "320 by two wheeled" and "400 by four wheeled
I agree that MagLev could theoretically operate at 1000 km/h  . Theoretically!! :banana: 
I am confident that the initial operating speed of the JR MagLev line between Tokyo and Nagoya will be between 500 and 600 km/h. The Japanese will have to test their new MagLev trains at up to 25% faster then the proposed operating speed to recieve certification of safty so I expect to see test running in the next few years at up to 700 km/h. But I believe that we are along way from normal operating speeds in excess of 550km/h.


----------



## Zenith

Makes me embarrased to be British.


----------



## snow is red

Hey Britain is the world's first industrialized country


----------



## 33Hz

And we sat on our backsides ever since...


----------



## pflo777




----------



## Trainman Dave

pflo777 said:


> But the difference now is that they have a perfectly working demonstration line, which is already part of the future Tokyo Nagoya line, and that they now announced to build it completely financed by JR-Central.
> 
> I am pretty sure, that this time, its the breakthrough.
> (Even though I admit, that I thought exactly that several times in the past...)
> QUOTE]
> 
> They had a working demonstration line about 25 years ago!!
> 
> This line has been one of the most valuable reasearch tools for high speed railways for many years as they have been testing the areodynamics of high speed vehicals for over 20 years.
> 
> The issue is congestion on the Tokyo <> Osaka corridor and every time the Tokaida shinkansen is declared to be at capacity or the airlines claim that they cannot carry any more passengers a clever engineer finds a way to increase the capacity again with double decker trains and planes.
> 
> Boeing even delivered a version of the venerable 747 which carried 555 passengers for this transport corridor and I am waiting to discover how many pasengers Airbus will stuff into an A380 for this route?


----------



## Tri-ring

Trainman Dave said:


> pflo777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the difference now is that they have a perfectly working demonstration line, which is already part of the future Tokyo Nagoya line, and that they now announced to build it completely financed by JR-Central.
> 
> I am pretty sure, that this time, its the breakthrough.
> (Even though I admit, that I thought exactly that several times in the past...)
> 
> 
> 
> They had a working demonstration line about 25 years ago!!
> 
> This line has been one of the most valuable reasearch tools for high speed railways for many years as they have been testing the areodynamics of high speed vehicals for over 20 years.
> 
> The issue is congestion on the Tokyo <> Osaka corridor and every time the Tokaida shinkansen is declared to be at capacity or the airlines claim that they cannot carry any more passengers a clever engineer finds a way to increase the capacity again with double decker trains and planes.
> 
> Boeing even delivered a version of the venerable 747 which carried 555 passengers for this transport corridor and I am waiting to discover how many pasengers Airbus will stuff into an A380 for this route?
Click to expand...

The test track in Miyazaki was too short to do any real proving tests for manned vehicle but the main reason for delay is in the research of cheaper high temperature super conductive materials. The first break-through was about 20 years ago and now they are trying to lower the price still using metalic superconductive material rather than expensive and hard to fabricate ceramic material.

The A380 will have a hard time here in Japan since neither Itami nor Haneda are equiped to accommodate those behemoths for domestic travel. 
The price of jet fuel is also driving the price of air travel between Tokyo-Osaka unpreferable with ever rising ridership of Shinkansen near it's potential as proof.


----------



## Mr. Fusion

What makes me a skeptic is the 2025 completion date. It sounds too distant in the future, as if they are anticipating passenger demand, budget and revenue. A lot can happen in 17 years. :hug:


----------



## pflo777

17 years are not very long, when you take the size of the project into consideration.

Many projects of the same size or even smaller take also 17 years or longer here in Europe.
The Valero/ICE3 Line from Nurembuerg to Erfurt will be finished in 2017. Altoghether it has taken 20 years to construct the line. And its "only" a 320 kmh Wheel/Rail line.

As JR Central says, that they want to build it completely privat-finanzed, and as oil prizies go higher and higher, I could imagine that it will work out, what they plan.


----------



## TRZ

pflo777 said:


>


Translation: Situated along a planned main route in the National Shinkansen Expansion Law, this plan, connecting from the origin in Metropolitan Tokyo to the terminus in Osaka city, with the Koufu city area, the Nagoya city area, and the Nara city area as its main en-route locations, at a speed of 500km/h, by the superconducting magnetic linear motor car, is the Linear Chuo Shinkansen. If the plan is realized, Tokyo and Osaka's connection becomes about 1 hour apart.


----------



## hkskyline

How much will they charge to pay for the enormous construction cost?


----------



## Tri-ring

hkskyline said:


> How much will they charge to pay for the enormous construction cost?


Although it is complete speculation, tickets for Tokyo-Nagoya is 14,000 yen for 1st class(Green seat) so 20% premium of will probably the upper ceiling making it 16,800 yen(at present rate).


----------



## pflo777

isnt that new high speed train also planned for commuters?
That woudl mean, that the people pay less, but the capatacity his higher---> which pays back for the company that runs it.


----------



## jkjkjk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467936


----------



## Revas

Share markets don't seem to enjoy the idea :

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601101&sid=a606NWMeQ7OQ&refer=japan



> *JR Central Plunges for a Second Day on Maglev Plan* (Update4)
> 
> By Stuart Biggs and Hiroshi Matsui
> 
> Dec. 27 (Bloomberg) -- Central Japan Railway Co., the nation's largest bullet-train operator, fell for a second day on the Tokyo Stock Exchange after announcing a 5.1 trillion yen ($45 billion) plan to build a maglev train link.
> 
> The stock dropped 6.9 percent to close at 959,000 yen in Tokyo, the lowest value in two years, after plunging 8.9 percent yesterday. The two-day drop is the biggest in more than 10 years.
> 
> Central Japan Rail, also known as JR Central, wants to build the magnetic levitation link by 2025 as an alternative to its Shinkansen bullet-train line that runs 290 kilometers (180 miles) between Tokyo and the central city of Nagoya. Nagoya-based JR Central estimates its long-term debt will peak at 4.9 trillion yen in 2025 when it starts to operate the maglev.
> 
> ``Many investors think it's too big an amount for JR Central to invest,'' said Mitsuo Shimizu, an analyst at Cosmo Securities Co. in Tokyo. Competition is causing railroads and airlines to cut fares, he added. ``Even though competition will be hard, JR Central decided to have heavy debt. I think it's natural that investors are worried about their financial strength.''
> 
> JR Central is considering ``various ways'' to finance the project, Mitsuru Nakamura, an executive director, told reporters in Tokyo on Dec. 25. The company aims to reduce debt to the current level in eight years after the maglev train starts operations. JR Central owed 3.5 trillion yen as of Sept. 30, according to the company.
> 
> ``Investors are focusing too much on the short-term'' financial burden of the company's plan, said Makoto Murayama, a senior analyst at Nomura Securities in Tokyo, who began coverage of JR Central today with a ``neutral'' rating on the stock. ``The introduction of the innovative service will increase corporate value.''
> 
> Maglev trains hover about a centimeter above their tracks, held and propelled by electromagnetic forces. Shanghai, the business capital of China, is the only city in the world to have a commercial maglev train.
> 
> In Japan, ``if you don't have a reservation on weekends, you can't get a seat on the bullet train, so it is clear there is demand from travelers,'' Murayama said.
> 
> To contact the reporters on this story: Stuart Biggs in Tokyo at [email protected] ; Hiroshi Matsui in Tokyo at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: December 27, 2007 04:10 EST


----------



## ZZ-II

these japanese guys are amazing! . i would love to sit in a 600km/h fast train :drool:


----------



## TRZ

^^ China is not the only maglev operator these days, there is a local maglev line in Nagoya (Linimo). Why is it that nobody knows about Linimo and they still think China is the only operator? Idiots think that if it isn't high speed it isn't maglev?! Urban maglev is actually superior to its high-speed application in terms of operations expenses (unless a vaccuum model is successfully engineered in the future).


----------



## pflo777

^^^^^^^^

maybe because nobody is interested in a low speed maglev like Linimo?

When it comes to maintenance cost, I think nothing can beat the shanghai maglev.
From what I read in several publications, the maintenance cost are even lower than expected.
All you have to do, is make a software update on the levitation system every half year, and in the meantime, you have to clean the train. Thats about it. Not comparable to the madness you have do to keep a wheel/rail highspeed train running.


----------



## TRZ

pflo777 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> maybe because nobody is interested in a low speed maglev like Linimo?


Doesn't change the fact that it is a commercially operational maglev line - just as much as China's, so China is not the only one like newspapers continue to mistakenly report.


----------



## pflo777

so, do we have any furhter news?

Was it really the final breakthrouhgt? Do they really build this thing now, or was it just another newspaper article, stating that a malgev line will be built and nothing happens like we had so many times before.

When do they want to start construction?


----------



## TRZ

pflo777 said:


> so, do we have any furhter news?
> 
> Was it really the final breakthrouhgt? Do they really build this thing now, or was it just another newspaper article, stating that a malgev line will be built and nothing happens like we had so many times before.
> 
> When do they want to start construction?


They're already doing work needed to improve the technology on the existing line. That goes on until 2013, and then testing goes on until 2016, after which they will construct the rest, I think. They will likely be doing up the plans for the rest of the line for construction while testing so that they can start right away, but I'm only guessing on that one.

Here's a chart that shows the phases, but it does not include dates.

http://www.linear-chuo-exp-cpf.gr.jp/gaiyo6.html

Image of the route but showing which part is the test track:


----------



## TU 'cane

it's going to be pretty cool.. while there figuring out how to make those bullet trains or w/e they are faster and more suitable, we're still trying to figure out why americans wont use public transit!!:lol:


----------



## LochNESS

I've always wandered if the Japanese version is a viable one. Superconductors are still tricky business and cost loads of energy to get them superconducting. On the other hand, if it gets to work it be darn impressive. Hopefully this line is going to show how it will work in the 'real world' But knowing Japanese precision and dedication for such jobs it's likely going to be impressive.


----------



## nazrey

_*Japan plans world's fastest maglev train*_
Posted: 26 December 2007 1649 hrs

TOKYO : A Japanese rail operator said Wednesday it plans to introduce the world's fastest train in the next two decades, a next-generation maglev built at a cost of 45 billion dollars. 

"Maglev," or magnetically levitated, trains travel above ground through an electromagnetic pull. The only maglev train now in commercial operation is in Shanghai. 

Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Central) plans to build a maglev linear-motor train between Tokyo and central Japan at a cost of 5.1 trillion yen (44.7 billion dollars) by the 2025 financial year, a company spokesman said. 

"It will be the fastest train ever -- if it beats the one in Shanghai -- with a velocity of about 500 kilometres (310 miles) per hour, travelling a distance of 290 kilometres," he said. 

The Shanghai train, launched in 2002, travels at 430 kph for the 30.5 kilometre run from Pudong airport to the financial district, according to the Shanghai Maglev Transportation Development Co.'s website. 

JR Central's magnetic-levitated train hit 581 kph in 2003 in a trial run on a test course in Japan's central Yamanashi prefecture, the spokesman said. 

The maglev train would enter service at a time when Japan looks for a successor to its famed "Shinkansen" bullet trains, which were first rolled out to the world's awe for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics. 

Japan's fasted train remains the Sanyo Shinkansen run by JR West in western Japan, which travels at 300 kph. 

The world's fastest train using conventional railway technology is currently France's TGV, which runs at 320 kph. 

While the JR Central did not specify the exact location for the maglev, the company in its last annual earnings report wrote of a "first phase" between Tokyo and the central industrial hub of Nagoya. 

JR Central said at the time it envisioned eventually building a second phase to link Nagoya with Japan's second city of Osaka. 

The company's board approved the plan this week and estimated that it would leave the company with a five trillion debt when the train goes into service in the financial year to March 2026. 

The firm projects the train will bring in five percent additional revenue in the first year, shrinking JR Central's debt to the current level within eight years of operation, a statement said. 

JR Central initially had waited on the plan in hopes of government subsidies. 

"The reason why the plan has not moved even a bit is because the government isn't able to bankroll it," JR Central president Masayuki Matsumoto said, as quoted by the Nikkei business daily. 

Market players were less convinced. 

JR Central shares on the Tokyo Stock Exchange plummeted 100,000 yen or 8.85 percent to 1.03 million yen, despite a gain of 0.65 percent on the benchmark Nikkei-225 index. 

A series of other maglev projects are being planned around the world. 

Bavaria, Germany's richest state, said in September that it would build the country's first commercial maglev train line by 2014, connecting Munich with its airport 37 kilometres (23 miles) away. 

The approval of the maglev, made by engineering groups Siemens and ThyssenKrupp, came despite a test last year in which it crashed into a parked maintenance vehicle, killing 23 people. 

China has planned to extend is maglev from Shanghai to Hangzhou, 170 kilometres (105 miles) away, by 2010, although state media reports this year said the project could be delayed or cancelled. 

The United States has also been studying locations to build its first commercial maglev service, with one proposal to construct a line between Washington and Baltimore. 

- AFP /ls
Copyright © 2007 MCN International Pte Ltd. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## TRZ

nazrey said:


> The only maglev train now in commercial operation is in Shanghai.


FALSE ALREADY!!!


----------



## sumisu

very badly written article, mistakes all over the place.


----------



## Jim856796

I don't know the distance from Tokyo to Osaka in kilometres, but $45,000,000,000 is a very high price for a train connecting the two cities. You'd be wasting a whole lot of Yen on this project. :lol:


----------



## TRZ

Jim856796 said:


> You'd be wasting a whole lot of Yen on this project. :lol:


It's one of the most profitable railway corridors in the world hno:


----------



## Tri-ring

TRZ said:


> It's one of the most profitable railway corridors in the world hno:


It's probably one of the most difficult to negotiate terrains for HST, cutting through several mountain ranges boring dozen or so tunnels just to get to Nagoya.


----------



## pflo777

there is one simple little number, that tells us how profitable the whole thing will be:

JR Central wants to build it with its own money (!) and aims to have reduced its debts after 8 years already to a level that they had before construction.

Once the line is finished, it will be a huge money making machine for JR Central. 

And investing 45 bln into a high tech project can never be bad for a high tech nation btw...


----------



## weltmeister

I highly doubt this news. How can japan afford so much money when it's not growing at all and with no resources either? And what about news, are there any pics to support construction has begun?


----------



## mrmojo

Exactly because of that fact. Money is cheap as hell there. 0% interest rates mean that investing in ridiculous, over the top schemes like this are attractive.


----------



## Xusein

^^ Technically, it's 0.5%. 



pflo777 said:


>


First thing I thought about when looking at this pic, was toothpaste. 

Anyway, I doubt that this would be built, or at best, the project will be scaled back somewhat.


----------



## pflo777

Official PDF from JR Central that says, that they will push for that project, and definately want to build it ( with their own money)

Official press release


it seems, they really want to go for this


----------



## TRZ

weltmeister said:


> I highly doubt this news. How can japan afford so much money when it's not growing at all and with no resources either? And what about news, are there any pics to support construction has begun?


The project will pay for itself.

The original Toukaidou Shinaksen paid off its capital debt in full in less than 5 years of operations. It was phenomenal.

That opened in 1964. Less people then. Less expectations too (a significant portion of the population was very skeptical of the Shinkansen while it was under construction, and thought, like you, that it would be a money pit).

JR Toukai can swing this.


----------



## xXFallenXx

The only thing i can post in a thread like this is: :happy:

I think that sums up this idea.


----------



## city_thing

nazrey said:


> _*Japan plans world's fastest maglev train*_
> Posted: 26 December 2007 1649 hrs
> 
> TOKYO : A Japanese rail operator said Wednesday it plans to introduce the world's fastest train in the next two decades, a next-generation maglev built at a cost of 45 billion dollars.
> 
> "Maglev," or magnetically levitated, trains travel above ground through an electromagnetic pull. The only maglev train now in commercial operation is in Shanghai.
> 
> Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Central) plans to build a maglev linear-motor train between Tokyo and central Japan at a cost of 5.1 trillion yen (44.7 billion dollars) by the 2025 financial year, a company spokesman said.
> 
> "It will be the fastest train ever -- if it beats the one in Shanghai -- with a velocity of about 500 kilometres (310 miles) per hour, travelling a distance of 290 kilometres," he said.
> 
> The Shanghai train, launched in 2002, travels at 430 kph for the 30.5 kilometre run from Pudong airport to the financial district, according to the Shanghai Maglev Transportation Development Co.'s website.
> 
> JR Central's magnetic-levitated train hit 581 kph in 2003 in a trial run on a test course in Japan's central Yamanashi prefecture, the spokesman said.
> 
> The maglev train would enter service at a time when Japan looks for a successor to its famed "Shinkansen" bullet trains, which were first rolled out to the world's awe for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics.
> 
> Japan's fasted train remains the Sanyo Shinkansen run by JR West in western Japan, which travels at 300 kph.
> 
> The world's fastest train using conventional railway technology is currently France's TGV, which runs at 320 kph.
> 
> While the JR Central did not specify the exact location for the maglev, the company in its last annual earnings report wrote of a "first phase" between Tokyo and the central industrial hub of Nagoya.
> 
> JR Central said at the time it envisioned eventually building a second phase to link Nagoya with Japan's second city of Osaka.
> 
> The company's board approved the plan this week and estimated that it would leave the company with a five trillion debt when the train goes into service in the financial year to March 2026.
> 
> The firm projects the train will bring in five percent additional revenue in the first year, shrinking JR Central's debt to the current level within eight years of operation, a statement said.
> 
> JR Central initially had waited on the plan in hopes of government subsidies.
> 
> "The reason why the plan has not moved even a bit is because the government isn't able to bankroll it," JR Central president Masayuki Matsumoto said, as quoted by the Nikkei business daily.
> 
> Market players were less convinced.
> 
> JR Central shares on the Tokyo Stock Exchange plummeted 100,000 yen or 8.85 percent to 1.03 million yen, despite a gain of 0.65 percent on the benchmark Nikkei-225 index.
> 
> A series of other maglev projects are being planned around the world.
> 
> Bavaria, Germany's richest state, said in September that it would build the country's first commercial maglev train line by 2014, connecting Munich with its airport 37 kilometres (23 miles) away.
> 
> The approval of the maglev, made by engineering groups Siemens and ThyssenKrupp, came despite a test last year in which it crashed into a parked maintenance vehicle, killing 23 people.
> 
> China has planned to extend is maglev from Shanghai to Hangzhou, 170 kilometres (105 miles) away, by 2010, although state media reports this year said the project could be delayed or cancelled.
> 
> The United States has also been studying locations to build its first commercial maglev service, with one proposal to construct a line between Washington and Baltimore.
> 
> - AFP /ls
> Copyright © 2007 MCN International Pte Ltd. All Rights Reserved.


I didn't realise the bullet train was that old. 1964, wow, must've been amazing when they were first rolled out.


----------



## UrbanBen

TU 'cane said:


> it's going to be pretty cool.. while there figuring out how to make those bullet trains or w/e they are faster and more suitable, we're still trying to figure out why americans wont use public transit!!:lol:


We figured that out fifty years ago. It's because we give Americans free highways.


----------



## shadyunltd

*MagLev Trains!?*

Hi!

It's not really about new developments in terms of Maglev trains but rather a really important technical question. 

My term paper in Contemporary Physics is about Superconductivity and I have to talk about the applications of superconductivity/superconductors in magnetically levitated trains (Maglev trains).

Now, my question: *Are superconductors only used in EDS (Electrodynamic Suspension -- like the one built by the Japanese) or are they ALSO USED in EMS (Electromagnetic Suspension -- like the one operating in Shanghai and the technology built by TransRapid)?*

Thank you a lot!


----------



## pflo777

as far as I know, they are only used in EDS Systems.

I mean, how do you want to regulate a superconductive magnet once it floats in the right position? 

Look up IWF-Dresden, they are are also doing research on that field, also considering superconductive magnets....


----------



## shadyunltd

Just a question. The second video talks about "rotated magnets on the side of the train". What does he mean by that?


----------



## elfabyanos

FML said:


> .....the entire TGV network in Europe carries 227,000 users per day.


You mean the entire TGV network in _France_? By including Thalys and Eurostar the figure is about 260,000, for TGV-type only trains, this does not include the rest of Europe.


----------



## Tri-ring

elfabyanos said:


> You mean the entire TGV network in _France_? By including Thalys and Eurostar the figure is about 260,000, for TGV-type only trains, this does not include the rest of Europe.


If that is an arguement in comparing numbers then it is a very weak one since you are comparing a single line(the Tokaido) against an entire system with many lines.


----------



## elfabyanos

^^ I have no idea what you're reading into my post. FML gave the impression that entire usage of HSR in Europe is 227,000/day. It isn't.


----------



## FML

elfabyanos said:


> You mean the entire TGV network in _France_? By including Thalys and Eurostar the figure is about 260,000, for TGV-type only trains, this does not include the rest of Europe.


I meant TGV proper only, sans Thalys or Eurostar. I said "Europe" because I thought LGV Est extends to Germany, but I was apparently wrong. Thanks for your correction.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo - Nagoya Maglev*

*Japan to go ahead with maglev train despite crisis: company *
26 December 2008
Agence France Presse

The chairman of Central Japan Railway Co. said Friday a costly project to build the next generation of maglev train would go ahead, brushing aside concerns about the impact of the global economic crisis.

The rail operator plans to build the world's fastest passenger train, which would be magnetically levitated above its track between Tokyo and Nagoya central Japan, at a cost of 5.1 trillion yen (56 billion dollars) by 2025.

"We can't expect conditions to be unchanged all the time," chairman Yoshiyuki Kasai told a news conference. "There are some days of good wind and some days of bad wind."

Kasai said that, while the global crisis might lead to a decline in the number of passengers, it could also help cut borrowing costs, which would reduce its expected massive debt on the project.

The company plans to collect funds by itself without relying on government subsidies. It hopes that it can eliminate debt from the project within eight years.

Last week, the Bank of Japan slashed its benchmark interest rate to just 0.1 percent, joining a wave of global cuts as it warned of a sharp deterioration in the world's second-largest economy.

Maglev, or magnetically levitated, trains travel above ground through an electromagnetic pull. The only high-speed maglev train now in commercial operation is in Shanghai.

Japan's maglev will be the fastest passenger train, with a velocity of about 500 kilometres (310 miles) an hour, travelling a distance of 290 kilometres.

The Japanese rail company's magnetic-levitated train hit 581 kilometers an hour in 2003 in a trial run on a test course in Japan's central Yamanashi prefecture.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Sounds great!


----------



## 2co2co

I just realized that although there are a lot going on with the planned Maglev Chuo Shinkansen, very little gets translated.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
2025年の開業を目指す「中央リニア新幹線」の東京側の始発駅をめぐって、
JR東日本の清野智社長は2日の記者会見で、
東海道新幹線品川駅の構内でボーリング調査を始めたことを明らかにした。
　
同調査は6月中旬から行っており、年内にリニアの事業主体であるJR東海に報告する見通し。
この結果、リニアの東京始発駅は、新幹線品川駅の直下に建設される公算が大きくなった。

ソース：時事ドットコム
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=ind_30&k=2009070200852 

Quick (human) translation
*In a press conference held by JR-East on the 2nd of July, the CEO of JR-East announced that it has started ground boring tests in Shinagawa station to prepare for Chuo Maglev Shinkansen due to start its commercial operation in 2025. The tests have been conducted since mid-June, and it plans to report the results to JR-Central until December. The terminal station on Tokyo side is expected to be constructed underneath the current Shinagawa Shinkansen Station.*


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

リニア「Bルート」の決議採択…諏訪地区商工団体同盟会［09/07/07］
http://www.nagano-np.co.jp/modules/news/article.php?storyid=14803 

*Chamber of Commerce of Suwa, Nagano backs a motion demanding Chuo Maglev Shinkansen to be built by "B-route"*

------------------------------------------------------------------
Background: There is an ongoing dispute over the route of Chuo Maglev Shinkansen- "B" or "C"
Map:
http://blog-imgs-19.fc2.com/l/i/n/linearshinkansen/map69.jpg
(D and G are "p*sstaker routes" satirically proposed by 2chan folks)


----------



## gramercy

it seems to me that 'B' would undercut the whole purpose of a _maglev_ line: as fast as possible on the straightest line between LARGE cities (Tokyo, Nagoya, Osaka)


----------



## 2co2co

The planned location for Chuo Shinkansen platform just below platform 21-24.
Chuo Shinkansen will pass through heavily urbanized regions through a deep tunnel (40m+), so I would imagine just after leaving Shinagawa, the train will descend a rather steep downhill to the south under Yamanote/ Keihin-Tohoku line tracks, before it turns west toward Nagoya.


Soil tests in Shinagawa Station










And construction photo (2008/11/02) in Yamanashi








(http://fwga5977.cocolog-nifty.com/donburi/cat20105233/index.html)

Officially, this is an extension of Yamanashi test track but it is planned to become a part of future Tokyo-Nagoya main line.


----------



## Papagei

Thank you for the updates! I hope you will go on with that pretty good job!


----------



## 2co2co

JR Central has released a detailed estimates of the demands, and construction, running and maintainance costs of Chuo Shinkansen for 3 possible routes.
http://www.47news.jp/CN/200907/CN2009071701001143.html

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
輸送需要でも直線が優位 リニア新幹線で試算
　ＪＲ東海が、首都圏－中京圏を結ぶリニア中央新幹線の３ルートを対象に行った輸送需要や維持管理費などの試算結果が１７日分かった。輸送人数と移動距離を掛けて算出する「輸送需要量」は、甲府市から南アルプスをほぼ直線で貫通して名古屋に至る同社想定の「南アルプスルート」が年間１６７億人キロで最も多く、長野県が要望する南アルプスを北へ迂回する「伊那谷ルート」を９％上回った。

　これまでの同社の試算で南アルプスルートは伊那谷ルートより、工事費で６４００億円、所要時間で７分それぞれ少なくて済むことが既に分かっている。今回の試算で輸送需要や、維持管理、設備更新に掛かる費用でも直線ルートの優位が明らかになった。

　ＪＲ東海は２１日に試算結果を自民党に示すほか、長野県など沿線自治体にも伝え、ルート調整に活用する方針だ。

　試算は、リニアが開業する２０２５年を想定。南アルプスルート（延長２８６キロ）は、他ルートよりも所要時間が短いため輸送需要が多い。年間に必要な維持運営費が１６２０億円で、車両や駅設備などの更新費は２５年から５０年間で合計２兆９１００億円となる。

　残る二つの南アルプス迂回ルートのうち、茅野から南下し伊那、飯田を経て名古屋に至る伊那谷ルート（同３４６キロ）は輸送需要量が１５３億人キロ、維持運営費が１８１０億円、更新費が３兆４２００億円となった。

　一方、茅野から木曽、中津川を経て名古屋に至る「木曽谷ルート」（同３３４キロ）は輸送需要量が１５６億人キロ、維持運営費が１７７０億円、更新費が３兆３３００億円だった。

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Demands in the "straight route" (Route C) appear superior

On the 17th, JR Central has released expected figures for demands and maintainance costs of Chuo Maglev Shinkansen, connecting Tokyo and Nagoya by three possible routes. The demands for "C route" was estimated 16.7 billion man-kilometer, 9% higher than "B route" that Nagano prefecture demands.

In the past estimates, it has been reported that C route would take 7 minutes less and would cost 640B yen less for construction than B route. The latest estimates emphasized the superiority of C route from the point of view of demands and maintainance. JR Central is expected to submit the figures to the LDP (Liberal Democratic Party, the ruling party of Japan) and local governments along the expected route to decide on the route.

The estimates assumed the year 2025, the year Maglev Chuo Shinkansen is expected to open. C route (length:286km) has larger demands due to shorter travel time. The running cost would by 162B yen per year, and the maintainance cost for 50 years between 2025-2075 would be 2T910B yen.

The B route (346km) stood 15.3B man-km for demands, 181B yen/year for running cost and 3T420B yen for maintainance. The figures for A route stood 15.6B man-km for demand, 177B yen/year for running and 3T330B for maintainance.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

"C route" tunnels through Akaishi mountains, a mountain range with fragile geology and numerous active faults. (http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/column/20090701/533704/ too long to translate.... :bash: ) It was deemed technologically impossible 30 years ago, and the B route was "tacitly assumed" by most parties, especially Nagano prefecture, which thinks, will have a lot to gain from Chuo Shinkansen if built by B route. However, 2 years ago JR Central declared that advancement in construction technologies made C route possible and its should be back on table as the strongest candidate.


----------



## Aerond

2co2co said:


> JR Central has released a detailed estimates of the demands, and construction, running and maintainance costs of Chuo Shinkansen for 3 possible routes.
> http://www.47news.jp/CN/200907/CN2009071701001143.html
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 輸送需要でも直線が優位 リニア新幹線で試算
> ＪＲ東海が、首都圏－中京圏を結ぶリニア中央新幹線の３ルートを対象に行った輸送需要や維持管理費などの試算結果が１７日分かった。輸送人数と移動距離を掛けて算出する「輸送需要量」は、甲府市から南アルプスをほぼ直線で貫通して名古屋に至る同社想定の「南アルプスルート」が年間１６７億人キロで最も多く、長野県が要望する南アルプスを北へ迂回する「伊那谷ルート」を９％上回った。
> 
> これまでの同社の試算で南アルプスルートは伊那谷ルートより、工事費で６４００億円、所要時間で７分それぞれ少なくて済むことが既に分かっている。今回の試算で輸送需要や、維持管理、設備更新に掛かる費用でも直線ルートの優位が明らかになった。
> 
> ＪＲ東海は２１日に試算結果を自民党に示すほか、長野県など沿線自治体にも伝え、ルート調整に活用する方針だ。
> 
> 試算は、リニアが開業する２０２５年を想定。南アルプスルート（延長２８６キロ）は、他ルートよりも所要時間が短いため輸送需要が多い。年間に必要な維持運営費が１６２０億円で、車両や駅設備などの更新費は２５年から５０年間で合計２兆９１００億円となる。
> 
> 残る二つの南アルプス迂回ルートのうち、茅野から南下し伊那、飯田を経て名古屋に至る伊那谷ルート（同３４６キロ）は輸送需要量が１５３億人キロ、維持運営費が１８１０億円、更新費が３兆４２００億円となった。
> 
> 一方、茅野から木曽、中津川を経て名古屋に至る「木曽谷ルート」（同３３４キロ）は輸送需要量が１５６億人キロ、維持運営費が１７７０億円、更新費が３兆３３００億円だった。
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Demands in the "straight route" (Route C) appear superior
> 
> On the 17th, JR Central has released expected figures for demands and maintainance costs of Chuo Maglev Shinkansen, connecting Tokyo and Nagoya by three possible routes. The demands for "C route" was estimated 16.7 billion man-kilometer, 9% higher than "B route" that Nagano prefecture demands.
> 
> In the past estimates, it has been reported that C route would take 7 minutes less and would cost 640B yen less for construction than B route. The latest estimates emphasized the superiority of C route from the point of view of demands and maintainance. JR Central is expected to submit the figures to the LDP (Liberal Democratic Party, the ruling party of Japan) and local governments along the expected route to decide on the route.
> 
> The estimates assumed the year 2025, the year Maglev Chuo Shinkansen is expected to open. C route (length:286km) has larger demands due to shorter travel time. The running cost would by 162B yen per year, and the maintainance cost for 50 years between 2025-2075 would be 2T910B yen.
> 
> The B route (346km) stood 15.3B man-km for demands, 181B yen/year for running cost and 3T420B yen for maintainance. The figures for A route stood 15.6B man-km for demand, 177B yen/year for running and 3T330B for maintainance.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> "C route" tunnels through Akaishi mountains, a mountain range with fragile geology and numerous active faults. (http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/column/20090701/533704/ too long to translate.... :bash: ) It was deemed technologically impossible 30 years ago, and the B route was "tacitly assumed" by most parties, especially Nagano prefecture, which thinks, will have a lot to gain from Chuo Shinkansen if built by B route. However, 2 years ago JR Central declared that advancement in construction technologies made C route possible and its should be back on table as the strongest candidate.


Seems very expensive... BUT, knowing the Japanese, they´ll run trains from 6am to 10pm; at 3 per hour each direction, that´s 96 trains a day. If a train can host 600 pax, let´s say that on average 400 will travel on it. That makes a little more than 14 million pax/year. If each of them pays 18000 yen as the fare (that´s 30% more than current Nozomi fare, so it will probably be much more), that´s more than 252B per year!!!

And my estimation is not very realistic, because they won´t run a train every 20 minutes, it will be a train every 10 minutes once they can handle it, and the fare will be higher and most of them will go with a 90% ocuppation, not a 66%.


----------



## 2co2co

*NOZOMI to be discontinued after the opening of Chuo Shinkansen*

The CEO of JR Central, Takayuki Kasai revealed in a conference that Tokaido Shinkansen will run by KODAMA and HIKARI (as it used to be) and NOZOMI will be discontinued after the opening of Chuo Shinkansen. 

JR Tokai plans to start commercial operation of Chuo Maglev Shikansen by 2025 between Tokyo and Nagoya, and is also planning Osaka extension.

NOZOMI is currently operated in Tokaido and Sanyo routes. Mr. Kasai emphasized that after discontinuation of NOZOMI in Tokaido line, the number of HIKARI services will increase in stations (namely, Toyohashi, Hamamatsu, Shizuoka, Mishima, Odawara) where NOZOMI currently doesn't stop, and therefore access to Tokyo and Osaka from these locations will be significantly improved.

---------------------------------------------------------------


のぞみ、リニア開業後に廃止＝葛西ＪＲ東海会長が内情講演

　ＪＲ東海の葛西敬之会長は５日、都内で開かれた内外情勢調査会の講演で、東京－名古屋間で「リニア中央新幹線」が営業開始した後は、「（東海道新幹線は）『ひかり』と『こだま』の列車体系に戻る」と述べ、「のぞみ」は廃止する見通しであることを明らかにした。
　同社は、２０２５年に東京－名古屋間でリニアの営業運転開始を目指しているほか、大阪までの延伸も計画している。
　「のぞみ」は現在、東海道・山陽両路線で運行。葛西会長は東海道で廃止した際には「豊橋、浜松、静岡、三島、小田原といった『のぞみ』が停車していない駅で、『ひかり』の停車本数が増える」と指摘。これらの駅から東京や大阪などへのアクセスの利便性が、大きく向上すると強調した。（2009/08/05-17:01）

http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=ind_30&k=2009080500654

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2co2co

^^ Construction of Chuo Maglev Shikansen also has a significant effect to the plan of Hokuriku Shinkansen. The above news and the issue with Hokuriku Shikansen all boils down to the fact that Tokaido Shinkansen is overloaded.

The current focal point of Hokuriku Shinkansen is, where and by what route it with join with Tokaido-Sanyo Shinkansen. The shortest (and cheapest) route is currently deemed impractical because it would join somewhere between Nagoya and Kyoto, and add the traffic of Hokuriku Shinkansen to that already overcrowded line. However, if Chuo Shikansen takes some load off there, Hokuriku Shikansen can join Tokaido Shikansen by its cheapest/easiest route.


----------



## 2co2co

リニア新幹線、2015年着工想定　国交省、民主議員に説明

　東海旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東海）が2025年の開業をめざすリニア中央新幹線について、国土交通省が15年度の着工を想定していることが11日、分かった。来年度にも交通政策審議会を開き、着工に向けた手続きに入る。ＪＲ東海はこれまで「10年代前半の着工をめざす」としており、具体的な着工時期が明らかになるのは初めて。

　国交省幹部が沿線自治体の民主党国会議員に説明した。それによると国交省は10年度からの交通政策審議会の議論を経て、ルートなど整備計画を決定。環境アセスメントなどを経て、着工する計画だ。建設には約10年かかるとされる。
http://www.nikkei.co.jp/news/main/20090911AT3S1100X11092009.html
=================================================

*Maglev Shinkansen: Ministry of Land and Transport reveals their plan*

Regarding Maglev Chuo Shinkansen that JR Central plans to open by 2025, it was revealed that the Ministry of Land and Transport is assuming 2015 start of construction. In the next financial year, the ministry will set up a relevant board of committees to initiate the administrative procedures toward the construction. JR Central has been asserting early-2010's start of construction.

According to the ministry officials, the Ministry of Land and Transport will finalize the plan through the board of committees. The construction will commence after environmental assessments. The construction is expected to take 10 years.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
^^ This is not about the test track but the real thing.
To date, the government has been quiet about Maglev Shinkansen.


http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20090914-OYO8T00659.htm

The current governer of Osaka prefecture, Hashimoto wants a Maglev connecting between airports, through central Osaka: Kansai(airport)-Osaka-Itami(airport)-Kobe.


----------



## JoFMO

Can someone paste the alignment options in this forum? The link is not working for me, unfotunately.


----------



## 2co2co

*SOME SEGMENTS OPEN EARLIER THAN 2025*

JR Central has decided to commence the commercial operation of Maglev Chuo Shinkansen by 2020 for Kanagawa (Sagamihara) -Yamanashi (Fuefuki) 60km segment, 5 years prior to the opening of the complete Tokyo-Nagoya line. 
By the early opening of some segments, JR-Central plans to secure the funding for an earlier construction of the entire Tokyo-Osaka line, which was originally announced to open by 2045.

JR Central is currently extending the Yamanashi Test Track to 42.8km from the current 18.2km. There are currently some disagreements with Nagano Prefecture over the exact route of Maglev Chuo Shinkansen. By extending the test track to the east, the company plans to start construction (of the main commercial track) on 2014 and commence operations by 2020.

Executives of JR Central stated that "the Tokyo-Nagoya line does not necessary be openend at once. By combining these measures (earlier opening for some segments) with the current operation of Tokaido Shinkansen, there would be no finanicial difficulties."

========================================================

ＪＲ東海は、平成３７年に東京～名古屋間で開業予定のリニア中央新幹線について、神奈川県相模原市付近から山梨県笛吹（ふえふき）市付近にかけての約６０キロの区間を、５年程度前倒しして３２年ごろに開業させる方針を固めた。同社はこれまで東京～大阪間の全線開通を５７年としてきたが、一部区間の開業前倒しで、名古屋以西区間の建設資金を早めに確保し、早期の全線開通を目指す。

　ＪＲ東海は現在、山梨県内でリニア実験線の延伸工事を実施中。２５年度末には現在の１８．４キロから４２・８キロに伸びる。リニア中央新幹線はルート選定をめぐって、東京～名古屋間をほぼ一直線で計画するＪＲ東海と、諏訪地方への迂回（うかい）を求める長野県との間で協議が難航。先に実験線を東に延伸させ、早ければ２６年度にも建設を始め、３２年度をめどに開業にこぎつけたい意向だ。

　ＪＲ東海は「東京～名古屋間をすべて一度に開業させなければいけないことはない。並行する東海道新幹線と組み合わせれば、採算面でも問題はない」（同社首脳）としている。

http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100108/biz1001081410018-n1.htm


----------



## Tri-ring

2co2co said:


> *SOME SEGMENTS OPEN EARLIER THAN 2025*
> 
> JR Central has decided to commence the commercial operation of Maglev Chuo Shinkansen by 2020 for Kanagawa (Sagamihara) -Yamanashi (Fuefuki) 60km segment, 5 years prior to the opening of the complete Tokyo-Nagoya line.
> By the early opening of some segments, JR-Central plans to secure the funding for an earlier construction of the entire Tokyo-Osaka line, which was originally announced to open by 2045.
> 
> JR Central is currently extending the Yamanashi Test Track to 42.8km from the current 18.2km. There are currently some disagreements with Nagano Prefecture over the exact route of Maglev Chuo Shinkansen. By extending the test track to the east, the company plans to start construction (of the main commercial track) on 2014 and commence operations by 2020.
> 
> Executives of JR Central stated that "the Tokyo-Nagoya line does not necessary be openend at once. By combining these measures (earlier opening for some segments) with the current operation of Tokaido Shinkansen, there would be no finanicial difficulties."
> 
> 
> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100108/biz1001081410018-n1.htm


Basically its a political tug of war on who gains initiative of route selection and station location the government or JR Tokai, in which Tokai is trying to gain the public opinion on their side.
The question of location where the station in Kanagawa will be built Hashimoto or Sagamihara is a big factor since Mitsui group is investing heavily in Hashimoto realstate.
Sagamihara has a vast open lot that used to be used by the US Military while Hashimoto has a direct connection to Shinjuku via the Keio line.


----------



## Palatinus

*[JAPAN] - Tokyo / Osaka / MAGLEV line - 2025*

What do you think about it?


----------



## FML

Tokyo-Osaka is *2045* in the current plan. (How disappointing!)

JR Central plans to complete the section between Sagamihara and Yamanashi first in 2020, which is practically useless other than for showcasing. They say they will complete the section between Tokyo and Nagoya in 2027.

I wish Japanese government could relocate even the 10% of their budget of highway constructions to rails, but that's not going to happen in this country where no one cares for rails. So JR Central, a private company, has to build this $100 billion line by itself.

On the positive note, when JR Central says "Go", they really mean it - Having a bypass line in Tokaido corridor is crucial for the company's survival, so no matter how long it takes, they will have the line. (But I wouldn't be surprised if countries like China already had 3,000 km+ maglev networks in 2045...)


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> That is true but there got to be a start.


Shinkansen made a start with Tokaido Shinkansen that had 1435 mm track gaune, 3383 mm loading gauge from start. Transrapid made a start with Pudong-Longyang Road line that had 3700 mm loading gauge from start.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

chornedsnorkack said:


> Shinkansen made a start with Tokaido Shinkansen that had 1435 mm track gaune, 3383 mm loading gauge from start. Transrapid made a start with Pudong-Longyang Road line that had 3700 mm loading gauge from start.


Yes I understand your point but people will always argue that specs are not comparable with the existing technology which are irrelevant anyways.
There is also the fact that drag is the No.1 problem at high speeds Maglev operates so it is beneficial to maintain a smaller profile.
As for capacity, at the speed it operates the chuo shinkansen corridor will have more then enough, being able to shorten the travel time so amount of capacity will double with the same number of train sets of the present Tokaido shinkansen fleet.


----------



## ruready1000

Considering that Maglev Chuo Shinkansen will run mostly inside tunnel, this relatively shorter loading guage(2900mm) is just for reducing construction cost of tunnel, I think.


----------



## quashlo

I was surprised to hear that they are going with only up to 12-car trains... This only gives

24 pax x 2 end cars = 48 pax
68 pax x 10 end cars = 680 pax

or about 720 passengers in the whole train. This is only a little over half of the N700 (1,323 passengers). But perhaps this is only for the first phase to Nagoya. I could see them rolling out longer trains when the second section to Ōsaka opens.


----------



## loefet

I interpreted the release as they are going to test with trains up to 12 cars, probably due to the facility along the test line can't handle more at the time. It all comes down to how long they build the stations...
But then again with a halved travel time it would mean that they would be able to move just as many people as they could now if they were to run 10+ trains/hour.
This is also a complement to the Tokaido line which means that there will still be a lot of passengers still going with the "normal" Shinkansen between the cities...

About the narrow loading gauge, that number was most likely decided on when they started the development of the JR-maglev system back in 60's-70's and they haven't changed since. I mean why rebuild the whole test track so that they could run wider trains? It would probably be way too expensive to justify it. 
Another thing about this narrower gauge, maybe it's designed that way so that they could "upgrade" the other Shinkansen lines if they wanted to with as little hassle as possible??
Or it's just due to the loading gauge of the narrow gauge trains to be able to transport the cars between Tokyo and the test tracks Miazaki/Yamanashi by rail.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I suppose they haven't exactly committed to 12-car trains as the maximum... I was just interpreting the term 営業線仕様 (_eigyōsen shiyō_), which roughly translates as "(designed) as for the revenue-service line." I suppose it's possible they could test with up to 12-car formations and then eventually run longer trains in actual service, doing some limited testing with the longer trains before the line actually opens.



loefet said:


> But then again with a halved travel time it would mean that they would be able to move just as many people as they could now if they were to run 10+ trains/hour.


Even if the travel time goes down, isn't the frequency what matters the most? The existing steel-wheeled line operates a maximum of 13 tph during the busiest times of the year, 9 of which are _Nozomi_ trains. Since theoretically they will be running similar local vs. nonstop trains on the new line, I don't think they will be able to get much better frequencies than what they already have on the existing line. In fact, I suspect it will be less frequent, since they may need to increase the train separation for safety reasons.



loefet said:


> This is also a complement to the Tokaido line which means that there will still be a lot of passengers still going with the "normal" Shinkansen between the cities...


I believe JR Central has already said they are eliminating the _Nozomi_ trains on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen when the maglev opens. But I think that's for the opening of the full line to Ōsaka... I don't think it would make much sense to do it when only the first phase to Nagoya is open.

I was actually expecting most of the people who currently use the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to shift to the maglev, but that we will see a jump in ridership from all the smaller towns, which will now see more _Hikari_ and _Kodama_ services.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Even if the travel time goes down, isn't the frequency what matters the most? The existing steel-wheeled line operates a maximum of 13 tph during the busiest times of the year, 9 of which are _Nozomi_ trains. Since theoretically they will be running similar local vs. nonstop trains on the new line, I don't think they will be able to get much better frequencies than what they already have on the existing line. In fact, I suspect it will be less frequent, since they may need to increase the train separation for safety reasons.


You're forgetting that there are only 6 stations in total for the Chuo Shinkansen line and the acceleration rate is mad, being able to reach 581 Km/h in 8.8 minutes so they can place ample distance even if intervals were shorted to 5 minutes apart.



quashlo said:


> I believe JR Central has already said they are eliminating the _Nozomi_ trains on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen when the maglev opens. But I think that's for the opening of the full line to Ōsaka... I don't think it would make much sense to do it when only the first phase to Nagoya is open.
> 
> I was actually expecting most of the people who currently use the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to shift to the maglev, but that we will see a jump in ridership from all the smaller towns, which will now see more _Hikari_ and _Kodama_ services.


I do not think there will be much of a difference if JR Central eliminated Nozomi service once they opened the Chuo Shinkansen since the only significant stop between Nagoya and Shin-Osaka is Kyoto anyway.


----------



## quashlo

Well, I can't see them going any lower than 5 minutes or so, which is what we already have on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. My point is, that when you stick in the local trains that have to stop at Hashimoto, Shin-Kōfu, etc., I don't think you're going to get any more _Nozomi_-type services than on the current line. If the number of services stays the same, but the trains have lower capacity, where is the excess demand being handled?

Regarding my second comment about elimination of _Nozomi_... If they eliminate it after only the first phase to Nagoya has opened, people wanting to get to Ōsaka have to transfer. I don't have info on travel patterns, but I suspect a large majority of the passengers are going directly between Ōsaka and Tōkyō, and making these people transfer between maglev and regular Shinkansen at Nagoya is a disincentive.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Well, I can't see them going any lower than 5 minutes or so, which is what we already have on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. My point is, that when you stick in the local trains that have to stop at Hashimoto, Shin-Kōfu, etc., I don't think you're going to get any more _Nozomi_-type services than on the current line. If the number of services stays the same, but the trains have lower capacity, where is the excess demand being handled?


Can't really argue there since we do not have the detail on how many people a train set will be able transport at one time but then JR Central also have the Tokaido Shinkansen as well. The only thing I can say is that even if the train stops at all station it probably still make it to Nagoya in about an hour.



> Regarding my second comment about elimination of _Nozomi_... If they eliminate it after only the first phase to Nagoya has opened, people wanting to get to Ōsaka have to transfer. I don't have info on travel patterns, but I suspect a large majority of the passengers are going directly between Ōsaka and Tōkyō, and making these people transfer between maglev and regular Shinkansen at Nagoya is a disincentive.


This depends on how people plans their travel, with a maglev transferring at Nagoya, a trip from Osaka to Tokyo takes an hour and a half, where as on Tokaido Shinkansen it will take 2 hours and 40 minutes. An hour may make a difference for some business people and most all business people traveling to Nagoya and from Nagoya to Tokyo will probably take the Chuo Shinkansen as a mean of transport which is (from my personal experience) probably 40%~50% of the entire passengers traveling on Nozomi right now.


----------



## Momo1435

Are there more details about the line will run trough Nagoya and how it will connect to the existing railway station?

I can imagine that at first they want an easy as possible connection between the Maglev and the connecting Shinkansen to Osaka, but after the line is extended. Is there a chance that it will have "temporary" station for the 1st 20 years with a cross platform connection with the Shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

I don't think JR Central has said anything regarding how the line would work at Nagoya Station. The station looks exceptionally tight... There is a small alley on the west side of the Shinkansen platforms that they could possibly take, but the east side looks to be blocked by the Aonami Line platforms and (further south), a JR Central office building. Perhaps if they get rid of some of the _zairaisen_ through tracks, they might get some space to work with?

Sticking the maglev station underneath 広小路通 would seem easier, but probably less desirable for passengers.


----------



## 2co2co

Maglev Chuo Shinkansen track construction picture:
Akiyama tunnel, Yamanashi prefecture




























http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1213/NGY201012130010.html
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/economy/article/20101213000103


----------



## Palatinus

Do you think it can reach 600 km/h in the commercial use?


----------



## Silly_Walks

What if they lower the pressure in the longer tunnels (not quite vacuum, but something close that they can achieve cost-effectively), would that help raise the top speed?


----------



## 2co2co

Palatinus said:


> Do you think it can reach 600 km/h in the commercial use?


It's already on the drawing board. Shinkansen started operating at 200km/h and now at 320km/h (not quite now, but coming next March). The speed record remained at 581km/h just because the test track was too short. We would see 600km/h+ once the test track extension is complete.



Silly_Walks said:


> What if they lower the pressure in the longer tunnels (not quite vacuum, but something close that they can achieve cost-effectively), would that help raise the top speed?


Yes it will, and we start talking about speeds like 4000~8000km/h. Tokyo-Osaka in 5 minutes, or Singapore-London within an hour and half.


----------



## foxmulder

Yeah, vacuum (or more like decreased pressure) tunnels and maglev might work really nice together. Let's see.


----------



## gramercy

yea, in about half a millenia


----------



## Olabil

It will, but it won`t be usable for shorter stretches. Still a long time to go before we can go London - Singapore with Maglev in vacuum I assume..


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central selects Mitsubishi, Nippon Sharyō to supply first order of maglev cars*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E4E4EBE3E2E0E0E3E0E0E2E3E28698E3E2E2E2;at=ALL



> Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) has selected Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Nippon Sharyō as the first firms to supply the railway with L0 series trains, the first-generation trains for the maglev Chūō Shinkansen. Once preparations are complete, production will begin at the start of the new year, with a target completion date some time in FY2013. In addition, the railway also revealed its plan to decide on the approximate location of intermediate stations—the next major point of contention in the maglev construction project after selection of the route—in FY2011.
> 
> JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi revealed the news at a press conference on December 21. Of the five L0 series cars planned to be completed in FY2013, production of the two end cars will go to Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, while production of the three middle cars will go to Nippon Sharyō. The cost of the order has not been revealed.
> 
> Yamada explained that the two companies were selected for their "technological expertise." By the end of FY2015, the railway will add a total of nine additional cars (two end cars and seven middle cars), introducing them onto the maglev test track in Yamanashi Prefecture, scheduled to be completed in FY2013, for paid test rides open to the public.
> 
> In addition, Yamada met with governors from Gifu and Yamanashi Prefectures before December 21, exchanging opinions regarding the maglev project. In regards to the location of the maglev stations—one station for each of Gifu, Yamanashi, Kanagawa, and Nagano Prefectures—Yamada said, "We will notify local governments next fiscal year of the approximate areas where we would like to put stations."


2005 Aichi World Expo promo video for the maglev:





_Source: *hinatabi* on YouTube_

Retro version from 1989... :lol:





_Source: *psx555es* on YouTube_


----------



## Revas

2co2co said:


> It's already on the drawing board. Shinkansen started operating at 200km/h and now at 320km/h (not quite now, but coming next March). The speed record remained at 581km/h just because the test track was too short. We would see 600km/h+ once the test track extension is complete..


But what is the targeted commercial speed for Nagoya-Tokyo ?


----------



## quashlo

Well, they are planning for 500 kph, but I wouldn't necessarily be surprised if that increases in the future.
After all, the opening is still planned for 17 years from now. No doubt there will be further advancements in the technology.

Not sure if these have ever been posted, but these are the specs from an MLIT presentation (2010.04.15):










Here's the translation of the details:
Maximum commercial speed: 500 kph (planned)
Maximum test speed: 581 kph (2003, Yamanashi maglev test track)
Maximum acceleration: 7.2 km/h/s
Minimum curve radius: 8,000 m (Yamanashi test track standard)
Maximum grade: 4% (Yamanashi test track standard)
Line-haul capacity: Approx. 10,000 pphpd (technology development standard)
Maximum train length: 16 cars
Maximum train capacity: Approx. 1,000 passengers
Maximum trains per hour: 10 tph (per direction)
Weight: Approx. 25 t per car


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Here's the translation of the details:


What are the rows showing 1 and 1,7, and 10 and 13 (H22.3)?


----------



## loefet

^^ I think they are:

1 and 1,7 are the number of ten thousand (10000 and 17000) passengers that could be transported each hour on each line.

10 and 13 are the number of trains/hour for each line. The H22.3 is the Japanese way of saying which year it is. H stands for the Heisei era which is the current one (it's based on the emperor and starts when he was inaugurated, before that it was the Showa era), the 22.3 shows the year and month of the era, which can be translated to march 2010.


----------



## Revas

@quashlo Thank you ! By the way, the PDF you linked to seems quite captivating. Too bad i don't understand japanese.


----------



## Jay

25T per car? how small are they?


----------



## Sopomon

Jay said:


> 25T per car? how small are they?


They#re not particularly, they just don't have epecially heavy components like bogies and motors in them any more, this is entirely different technology from standard rail, and thus you'll see entirely different spec. readouts.


----------



## Jay

I see, no wonder they go so fast... how come China's transrapid train is double the weight (50T coaches vs 25T coaches) if they are the same size?


----------



## Sopomon

Jay said:


> I see, no wonder they go so fast... how come China's transrapid train is double the weight (50T coaches vs 25T coaches) if they are the same size?


Though they're both magnetically levitated, they use entirely different technologies again, with the Transrapid having heavy permanent magnets along the entire underside of the train, or at least that's part of the reason I believe..
I'm not sure exactly what constitued to such weight losses in the Japanese system, though


----------



## NZer

Will the Chuo Shinkansen start at Tokyo Station? Or Shinagawa?


----------



## dumbfword

Shinagawa with the current plan.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central president hints at possible acceleration of Chūō Shinkansen’s extension to Ōsaka*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/enterprises/manda/20110105-OYT8T00582.htm



> In regards to construction of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev project, which JR Central is planning to fund completely on its own, railway president Yamada Yoshiomi accepted an interview with _Yomiuri Shimbun_ and hinted at the possibility that the opening of the full line from Tōkyō (Shinagawa) to Shin-Ōsaka—originally targeted for 2045—could be pushed forward. In a midterm report published at the end of last year by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism’s (MLIT) Transport Policy Council, the council requested that the railway consider accelerating the extension to Ōsaka and push forward the scheduled opening of the full line, but this represents the first time that Yamada has specifically mentioned an acceleration of the schedule.
> 
> So far, JR Central has championed a plan that would allow the company to regain its financial footing about eight years following the 2027 opening of the Tōkyō – Nagoya section before groundbreaking on the extension to Ōsaka.
> 
> In regards to this, Yamada commented that it “might be possible to compress the eight-year recovery timeframe by focusing efforts on reducing costs,” specifically identifying reduction of maglev construction costs and reevaluation of staff deployment on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen following the opening of the maglev to Nagoya.
> 
> In addition, in the event that cost reduction can be achieved through mass production (such as through export of the maglev to overseas markets), Yamada indicated that there would likely be “very strong merits” in reducing construction costs for the Tōkyō – Nagoya section, estimated to reach ¥5.1 trillion.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to announce approximate alignment and station placement to local governments*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2011010502000012.html



> JR Central will soon announce to local governments a more detailed plan for the Chūō Shinkansen maglev, including the route and proposed locations of intermediate stations (one station per prefecture). In preparation for the environmental assessment slated to start this autumn, the railway plans to first indicate the selected route within a three-kilometer allowance. Coordination with local jurisdictions, particularly with regards to the funding process for construction of intermediate stations, has become a major topic, but the railway will begin serious discussions after presenting local governments with the proposed alignment.
> 
> Direction from the national government to begin construction on the maglev is expected to come this summer. In an interview with _Chūnichi Shimbun_, JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi commented, “Even with regards to station area improvements, there is a need to establish a preparatory structure with local governments, and discussions must continue to move forward when we get the OK sign to begin construction.”
> 
> Together with ground and geotechnical survey data, the railway is expected to first present local government officials with the expected alignment within a three-kilometer allowance (a requirement as part of bird nesting ground surveys) and the placenames of areas slated for new stations.
> 
> According to the MLIT, the environmental assessment for the Hokkaidō Shinkansen is being conducted assuming a 25- to 50-meter allowance for alignment and a 250- to 500-meter diameter allowance for station placement. As the maglev’s environmental assessment is aiming to conform to the process for past extensions to the Shinkansen network, the railway must narrow down the alignment and station placement before the assessment can begin.
> 
> In regards to station placement, Yamada remarked that “locations that cross through multiple municipalities would be difficult to coordinate,” specifically mentioning the situations for Yamanashi Prefecture and the Tōnō Region of Gifu Prefecture. Yamada also indicated that the railway will refrain from releasing information for the time being should it not receive a request from local governments regarding an intermediate station.
> 
> Meanwhile, for Nagano Prefecture, the only major city along the proposed route is Iida City. As a result, Yamada commented that “it would be difficult to obtain a consensus among most Nagano residents for a station placement in the south (in Iida City),” and hinted that the railway is envisioning an alignment that avoids the urbanized areas, home to JR Iida Station, and instead passes through the northern parts of the city. It appears that the railway will make some effort to appease the Kami-Ina and Suwa Regions, which had petitioned for maglev routes that would have avoided the Southern Alps by detouring to the north.
> 
> In a midterm report on the maglev project published late last year by an advisory committee of the national government, a route cutting straight through the Southern Alps was selected. However, the route is currently only refined to within a 20-km range, and it’s unclear exactly where the alignment will pass.


----------



## quashlo

*New building development at Nagoya Station to serve as gateway for maglev station*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E4E4;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) has revealed plans to design the Nagoya Station New Building (provisional name), slated to be constructed next to JR Nagoya Station, as the main gateway to the Chūō Shinkansen maglev’s Nagoya Station, planned to open in 2027. The first floor and other parts of the new terminal building will include station-related facilities, attracting passengers alighting from the maglev’s Nagoya Station, which will be constructed underground. The new building will serve as the central facility for the maglev’s Nagoya Station, and the railway aims to revitalize the area surrounding the station through a synergistic effect between the maglev and the new building.
> 
> JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi revealed the news in a January 4 interview with the _Nihon Keizai Shimbun_. Yamada said that “station facilities would be constructed on the first floor and underground levels” of the new terminal building, and the first thing passengers alighting onto the maglev station platforms (slated to be 30 m underground) would see when rising to ground level would be the new building.
> 
> In regards to the maglev’s route in the area surrounding Nagoya Station, Yamada indicated that it would be an east-west alignment, crossing perpendicular to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen running north-south through the station. The maglev platforms would be a long east-east west structure, with the new building serving as the gateway on the east side of the station. However, Yamada also remarked that the railway would investigate into other ideal alignments, and there is a possibility that a separate gateway could be created at the west side of the station.
> 
> The Nagoya Station New Building development is scheduled to open in FY2016. Yamada said that the sales floor area for the JR Nagoya Takashimaya department store scheduled to lease space in the building is “undecided,” but said that the railway has “no intentions” for a battle with the Matsuzakaya Nagoya flagship department store to secure the title of “largest department store in Nagoya.” Instead, Yamada indicated that the railway is looking to prioritize profitability over size.


Renderings of the new building:
_Source: JR Central_

The new building (46 stories, 3.01 million sq ft GFA) is the rightmost of the three. This was already a planned project, but I believe this may be the first time it is specifically referred to in the context of the maglev.

The two towers on the left are the JR Central Towers (51 and 53 stories, 3.82 million sq ft GFA). JR Central has become a major developer around Nagoya Station... Not a surprise since it’s the hub of their network.


----------



## 2co2co

This was an interesting reading. I just don't have time to translate the article...
Maglev Chuo Shinkansen is a huge project involving $60B and it's not surprising that various contractors are bidding for this project. And they are showing off their latest tunnel boring technologies to win the bid. Some analysts predict technological spin-offs.
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/110108/biz1101081802011-n1.htm

*Google translation:* "Linear" means maglev in this translation.



> [Drama] Battle polished tunnel technology companies scramble to 5 trillion yen through the Southern Alps linear (1 / 3 page)
> 2011.1.8 18:00
> 
> Construction work to extend the tip of the Yamanashi Maglev Test Line was released to the press-afternoon on December 13, Uenohara City, Yamanashi Prefecture (photo太Kiriyama Hiroshi)
> JR Tokai to build, "Super Express" dream Linear Chuo Shinkansen, construction 2014, opened for 27 years, started to run. Tokyo in December last year - decided the route between Nagoya straight line between the Southern Alps. Accounted for approximately 70% of the tunnel 286 kilometers same section, that can reach 1400 m depth from the top surface construction "of the century," he. The general contractor company, further refining the world's highest tunnel drilling technology, be eager to prey on the order. Total construction cost of the battle that kicked off 5.4 trillion yen.
> Maximum depth of 1400 m
> "Because the technology works is required, you want to appeal to active" (senior executive officer of Obayashi Harada Shiyouzou)
> "It also highlights projects for the industry" (Oka Toshirou senior executive officer of the Toda)
> Determined by the route, general contractor company, is sparking already.
> Domestic construction investment this year is expected to fade in the 40 trillion yen at half the peak cooling demand reduction in public works and private construction is linear, but much-needed projects.
> Nana, as well as penetrating the root with a series Takamine Rupuru 3,000 meters above sea level, in order to minimize land acquisition, through most of them deep underground. 45 years Nagoya aimed at opening - the total cost, including more than 9 trillion yen to Osaka.
> "As well as direct investments (such as peripheral development), the ripple effect is tremendous," (Japan Civil Engineering Contractors Association President Nakamura Mitsuyoshi)
> Only a big project to carry herself construction industry expectations suffer a recession, "intense competition for orders is unfolding" (Head of Sumitomo Mitsui Construction Civil Shinichiro Kumagai) is sure.
> "Self-Propelled Drill"
> But before any construction over three years, companies are not eager to sell its own technology. The key to the orders, but shortening the construction period and reduce costs.
> Kashima weapons, will speed construction in parallel with concrete walls and drilling through fractured rock shield machine. Just to complete the tunnel construction of the wall and the secondary leakage after the excavation process. Has been adopted by Shinkansen tunnel construction Yomogita Hokkaidou Tsugaru already enough track record.
> Obayashi, diving beneath the ground like a self-propelled drilling machine shield movie comes out to finish the excavation of the section, we developed a new method to come back to earth again. Significantly by reducing drilling and construction of a starting point for cutting the mountain, "can be reduced to one third of conventional construction," (the company) proudly.
> Leading edge of the device is installed on more drilling, exploration system was accurately predict where the geology. Geological Survey in the past, must be made to prospect, we can expect significant cost savings.
> Shimizu point of appeal, "eco" it. As a member of the tunnel wall, was destroyed, using materials developed PET bottle fiber. "Carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions from the construction of small earth-friendly," but as selling strategy.
> Also boost overseas orders
> Tunneling technique polished mountains in Japan occupy much of the land, "the world's best in the area" (the president of Obayashi Shiraishi Tooru).
> Ishihara Yuuzirou old movie starring "The Sun of Kurobe," drawn in, as well as a tunnel through the Alps Kanden of Kurobe, and length about 54 km Seikan tunnel between Hokkaido and Honshu, the world's most difficult work after another successful and has accumulated a technology.
> Linear construction of this tunnel, "in the preferred construction, the District of Engineering, finely divided, is expected to be ordered over the final 10" (official) said. Major companies are able to earn reasonable orders, one company per share is less likely.
> Minutes, the lack of construction costs and compete with the shortness of construction companies on an equal footing, just as a chance to show off.
> In a shrinking domestic market, but find a way out for both foreign companies in projects in developing nations, including the continued construction of the price of uncollected hasty orders, has become a serious risk.
> Increased proportion of domestic order linear boom "in reducing the risk of burned overseas projects, leading to the recovery of earnings" (Kawashima Hiroki senior analyst at Nikko Cordial Securities) is expected to benefit.
> More than anything, you can appeal to the linear cutting edge technology in construction, power and a larger position in the international competition for orders in the future pillars of growth. The linear construction, likely to put the prestige of their large construction contractor. (Imai Yuuzi)


----------



## quashlo

*Japan offers to fund maglev for Northeast Corridor in U.S.*
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110108/pl_afp/usjapandiplomacytransporttechnology_20110108002747



> WASHINGTON (AFP) – Japan has offered to fund part of a project to build an ultra-fast train line between Washington and New York, which would revolutionize travel on the US east coast, a Japanese official said Friday.
> 
> In talks with US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, Japanese Foreign Minister Seiji Maehara proposed that the Japan Bank for International Cooperation would fund a portion of the first phase of a project to bring Maglev trains to the US, said Satoru Satoh, the Japanese embassy press attache.
> 
> The proposed first phase of the project would see a Maglev train, which can travel at speeds of up to 341 miles per hour (550 kilometers per hour), link Washington with Baltimore some 60 miles (100 kilometers) to the north and currently an hour's train ride away.
> 
> The Maglev line would eventually be extended to New York, more than 200 miles from Washington, putting the Big Apple and Baltimore closer to the capital in terms of travel time than many suburbs in Virginia and Maryland.
> 
> New York would be an hour away from Washington once the Maglev is up and running instead of the current four hours.
> 
> Baltimore, which is linked to Washington by a commuter train that takes an hour and 10 minutes, would be around a quarter of an hour away.
> 
> The proposal is still just that -- a proposal -- and has to be taken up with the US Department of Transportation, governors through whose states the trains would travel, and others.
> 
> Maehara's proposal is part of a renewed push for "economic diplomacy" by Japan, said Satoh.
> 
> Japan's Maglev and Shinkansen bullet trains are contenders for President Barack Obama's 13-billion-dollar project to develop high-speed rail travel in the United States, which at present is non-existent.
> 
> China, France and Germany are among other countries vying to sell their trains and technology to the Americans for the multi-billion-dollar project.
> 
> During a visit to Japan last year, US Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood took a test ride on the ultra-fast magnetic levitation train, which hovers 10 centimeters (four inches) above the tracks and in 2003 reached a world record speed of 581 kilometers per hour (361 miles per hour) on a Japanese test track.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

What are the termini of the now 18 km test track, and what shall be the termini of the 42 km test track in 2013?


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Shinkansen maglev set to become a battleground for general contractors and tunneling technologies*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/110108/biz1101081802011-n1.htm



> The Chūō Shinkansen maglev, the so-called "ultra-express of dreams" being constructed by JR Central, is on its way to a groundbreaking in FY2014 and an opening in 2027. In December of last year, the Southern Alps route connecting Tōkyō and Nagoya in a straight line was selected. About 70 percent of the 286 km distance on this section is tunnel, with the depth of some tunnels reaching 1,400 m from ground level in this "Construction of the Century." General contractors are further polishing up their tunnel excavation expertise, already some of the best in the world, with their eyes vigilantly open in the hope of winning an order. The stage is set for a struggle to win contracts for the ¥5.4 trillion project.
> 
> *1,400 m at its deepest*
> "This is construction that demands technical expertise, so we are looking to actively market our skills." (Harada Shōzō, Senior Managing Executive Officer and Director, Ōbayashi Corporation)
> 
> "This is a centerpiece project for the industry." (Oka Toshirō, Senior Managing Executive Officer, Toda Corporation)
> 
> With the selection of a route, general contractors are already in a frenzy.
> 
> In the midst of forecasts that domestic construction investment this fiscal year will drop below ¥40 trillion—half of what it was in its peak—as a result of a reduction in public works projects and a cooldown in private-sector demand, construction of the maglev is one project that leaves construction firms salivating in anticipation.
> 
> The route involves tunneling through the Southern Alps, which reach as high as 3,000 m in altitude, but half of those tunnels will pass deep underground in order to keep land acquisition to a minimum. The total construction cost when including the Nagoya ‒ Ōsaka section, slated for a 2045 opening, exceeds ¥9 trillion.
> 
> "It's not just the value of direct investments... The ripple effect (such as from surrounding land development) is also substantial." (Nakamura Mitsuyoshi, Chairman, Japan Civil Engineering Contractors Association)
> 
> For a mega-project that on its own bears the hopes of an industry struggling with the downturn in the construction market, it's clear that "the stage is set for a fierce struggle to win contracts." (Kumagaya Shin'ichirō, Chief Civil Engineer, Sumitomo Mitsui Construction)
> 
> *Self-propelled drills*
> While groundbreaking is still over three years away, firms are earnestly marketing their unique technologies and skills. The key to winning contracts for the project is shortening the construction schedule and reducing cost.
> 
> Kajima Corporation's weapon is a rapid construction method that simultaneously solidifies the tunnel walls as the shiled machine drills through solid bedrock. After the machine reaches the other end, leakage treatment and the second-stage construction for the walls are all that's needed before the tunnel is complete. The method is a proven technique and is already in use on the Hokkaidō Shinkansen's Tsugaru Yomogita Tunnel.
> 
> As for Ōbayashi Corporation, it's developed a new construction method in which a shield machine dives belowground from the surface like a self-propelled drill from movies. After finishing excavation, the machine returns to surface level. The method dramatically reduces the work for the launch box, which can involve cutting into mountainsides, and Ōbayashi boasts that it can "reduce the construction schedule to a mere one-third of what it used to be."
> 
> In addition, Ōbayashi developed a probe system that places a device at the very tip of the excavation to predict the geology of the tunnel sections ahead to a high degree of accuracy. Up until now, geological surveys required workers to conduct test bores, but the new system promises substantial cost savings.
> 
> Shimizu Corporation's marketing point is "green." The company developed a material that incorporates fibers from used PET bottles for use in tunnel walls. Shimizu plans to market the technology as an "environmentally-friendly construction with low carbon dioxide emissions."
> 
> *Impetus for overseas orders, too*
> Japan's tunnel excavation technology, refined through construction in the mountainous areas that cover most of the country, is "some of the best anywhere in the world." (Shirashi Tōru, President, Ōbayashi Corporation)
> 
> With examples including the Kurobe Dam's Kanden Tunnel—cutting through the Northern Alps and depicted decades ago in the film "Kurobe no Taiyō" starring Ishihara Yūjirō—and the 54 km Seikan Tunnel linking Hokkaidō and Honshū, Japan has successfully completed some of the most difficult tunneling work anywhere in the world, accumulating an array of technical expertise.
> 
> According to officials, the tunneling work for the maglev "prioritizes construction schedule, dividing contracts into shorter sections with the expectation of ultimately awarding work to 10 or more contractors." Major firms will be able to secure contracts according to their abilities, but it's very likely that each company's cut of the total work will get smaller.
> 
> As a result, each of the companies is competing on the same level over construction speed and cost savings, creating a true arena for firms to show off their skills.
> 
> As the domestic market shrinks, contractors are looking for an "escape route" in overseas contracts, but the risk involved with these efforts is becoming more and more apparent. In particular, there have been continuing cases of firms being unable to recoup construction costs due to a hasty bidding process.
> 
> If the share of domestic contracts increases as a result of special demands generated by the maglev project, there's also likely to be benefits with the "reduction of risks associated with overseas projects and the resulting increase in profitability." (Kawashima Hiroki, Senior Analyst, Nikkō Cordial Securities)
> 
> More than anything, marketing cutting-edge technologies in the construction of the maglev will become a powerful influence in the battle to win contracts in overseas markets, identified as a cornerstone of Japan's future growth. The maglev construction is set to become one mega-project where general contractors place their prestige on the line.


I translated *2co2co*'s article... Very interesting, and I'm curious just how much time / cost savings this could actually mean for the project.


----------



## runstad matt

The Chuo Maglev will initially link the Kanto and Kansai metro areas via the Chubu region. Once the technology gaines acceptance and ridership begins to plateau, newer, enhanced generation trains will cut the travel time between the two cities (Tokyo and Osaka) to just under an hour. From the "JR Linear Motorcar schematics and test proposals of the late 1990s" -- when the trains first broke the 500kph records -- it is theoretically possible to shave that travel time down to about ~45mins, or roughly the time it takes to reach neighboring Shiga from Osaka Eki. 

Moving into the second half of this century (2050-2100), JR will leverage the successes of the Chuo Maglev to extend the network from Tokyo to Hokkaido (via Sendai) in the north, and Osaka to Fukuoka (via Hiroshima) in the south. We may not get the chance to experience it, but based on the long term planning JR has for this project, it will one day be possible to commute from Kyushu to Hokkaido, via Maglev alone, in about three hours. 

Moreover, cities like Nagoya, Sendai, Okayama, etc. will continue to see greater influxes of the workforce that will commute to the "neighboring" metropolises.


----------



## Revas

I've found this map of the planned Tokyo-Nagoya-Osaka line, with what looks like planned stations names. Unfortunately, it's written in japanese (i don't post it here because of its size) :

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VdrGK5-RZxw/TQiTDk2xadI/AAAAAAAAW9U/UKLobpjT6_s/s1600/20090703130439cac.gif


----------



## loefet

^^ Do you know where the image is taken from?
Looks really interesting and it seems like there might be more of them.


----------



## quashlo

*Contractors market new tunneling technology to win maglev contracts*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110520/bsd1105200729008-n1.htm



> General contractors are locked in a fierce battle to develop new technologies to accelerate the construction schedule and reduce costs for tunnel construction work. In December of last year, the straight-line Southern Alps route, 70 percent of which would be tunnel work, was approved as the alignment of JR Central’s proposed maglev Chūō Shinkansen connecting Tōkyō and Nagoya, and contractors are keen on new business opportunities to open up as a result. The firms believe that marketing cutting-edge technologies is critical to securing contracts for a mega-project that will cost a total of approx. ¥5.4 trillion, and are in a heated flurry to develop new technologies and build expertise to meet the demands of the maglev project.
> 
> On May 19, Ōbayashi Corporation announced that it had introduced a new construction method for the Ōi District Tunneling Work (886 m) for the Central Circular Expressway Shinagawa Route currently under construction in Shinagawa, Tōkyō, compressing the construction schedule to one-third of the typical schedule using current construction methods. The new construction method uses a shield machine (tunnel boring machine) that acts like a self-propelled drill, burying underground from the surface and returning to the surface after the work is complete. As construction work at the starting point of the boring can be substantially reduced, Ōbayashi accelerated a construction schedule that normally takes two years to a mere eight months. This new method is also being used on four projects including the Cross-Sagami Kawashiri Tunneling Work in Kanagawa Prefecture, and Ōbayashi hopes to polish its skills in an effort to secure contracts for the maglev tunneling work.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kajima developed a construction method that allows excavation (using a shield machine drilling through solid bedrock) to proceed simultaneously and in parallel while solidifying tunnel walls using concrete. After excavation, the tunnel only requires leakage treatment and secondary work on the walls before completion. The method is a proven technique and is already in use on the Hokkaidō Shinkansen's Tsugaru Yomogita Tunnel. Taisei Corporation has developed simulation technology that faithfully replicates the structure of the tunnel and ground layers and the parameters of the work in 3D. The simulation allows engineers to predict how the ground will change as a result of the excavation, and Taisei says it has the benefit of devising a rational solution to reducing the impacts of excavation, such as improvements to the ground structure.
> 
> _Site of tunneling work, where Ōbayashi Corporation has introduced a new construction method. (May 19; Shinagawa Ward, Tōkyō)_


Similar to the previous article a few months ago, but with more details.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Railfan said:


> apart from the obvious differences between the German and the Japanese train, what are the technical characteristics of each?


The Transrapid system uses attraction(EMS) while JR Maglev uses Repulsion(EDS).
Both has it's ups and downs and no real major technical advantage over the other, I believe. For Pros and cons of each system read here.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Japan's new maglev: two-hour train trips between Sydney and Melbourne?*
> http://www.ausbt.com.au/japan-s-new-maglev-two-hour-train-trips-between-sydney-and-melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> Australian perspective on maglev





> The travel time over the 438 km between Tokyo and Osaka will be nearly halved, with the current two hour journey cut by 51 minutes to a speedy 67 minutes.


Last I heard, Nozomi trains needed 2:26 for trip, or 146 minutes.

Exactly when have they been sped up to 118 minutes (1:58)?


----------



## loefet

Silly_Walks said:


> It makes sense that this train is so streamlined. Can someone tell me why the German maglev seems much less streamlined compared to this one?


The main reason why all (not just Maglev) Japanese high speed trains are more streamlined than any other ones, are due to that they use smaller diameter tunnels and have stricter noise regulations than the rest of the world.

The main reason why they use smaller tunnels are that they are cheaper to make and with the massive amount of tunnels on new Shinkansen lines (70% for the new Maglev line) then every bit helps to keep the cost down.
The small diameter tunnels are more prone to tunnel booms (entering/exiting tunnels at high speed creates sonic booms) as the speed increases, and coupled with the strict noise regulations (maximum of 70 dB in built up areas) then they have to work with the train aerodynamics to reduce the noise as much as possible, thus the long "nose"...


----------



## runstad matt

chornedsnorkack said:


> Last I heard, Nozomi trains needed 2:26 for trip, or 146 minutes.
> 
> Exactly when have they been sped up to 118 minutes (1:58)?


Yep, 2.5 hours between the Kansai-Kanto metro areas via Nozomi. The article is wrong.


----------



## quashlo

*Government gives green light to JR Central to begin construction of maglev*
http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/chuo-maglev-project-endorsed.html



> JAPAN: Central Japan Railway announced on May 27 that it had received a directive from Transport Minister Akihiro Ohata 'to proceed with construction' of the planned 550 km Chuo Shinkansen maglev line between Tokyo and Osaka. Under discussion since the early 1970s, this is now expected to cost in excess of ¥9tr.
> 
> Having agreed in December 2008 to take responsibility for building and operating the line, JR Central had already received government approval for the project in December 2010. The operator is already undertaking environmental assessments for the route through the Southern Alps to the north of Mount Fuji, with a view to starting construction in the financial year beginning on April 1 2014.
> 
> In its latest announcement, the railway said it would 'strive to carry out the Chuo Shinkansen project as soon as possible, with the co-operation of municipalities and others.' Construction of the 500 km/h maglev route is intended to relieve the existing Tokaido Shinkansen and halve journey times between the three principal cities. It would put Nagoya around 40 min from Tokyo and Osaka just 67 min from the capital. However, it is uncertain whether any other intermediate stations would be provided, as previously requested by the local authorities.
> 
> Work is already underway on extending the superconducting maglev test track in Yamanashi prefecture from 18•4 km to 42•2 km, and this is due to be completed in 2012. Last year the railway ordered a 'pre-production' fleet of 14 Series L0 maglev vehicles for the extended test track, which will be delivered by 2015.
> 
> The test track is intended to form part of the new line, of which the 290 km initial section between Tokyo and Nagoya is now expected to open in 2027. However, the start of revenue services on the remainder of the line to Osaka is not envisaged before 2045.


Approved maximum operating speed is 505 kph.

ANN news report (2011.05.27):






More videos of testing on the Yamanashi test track (2011.05.21):
_Source: *ji2kqk* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Maglev terminus will be at Shin-Ōsaka; JR Central hints at acceleration of Ōsaka opening*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201105310011.html



> In regards to the opening of the full length of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev—set to open between Tōkyō and Ōsaka slated for 2045, at a regular press conference on May 30 JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi made references to speeding up the timeline: “After opening the Tōkyō – Nagoya section (slated for 2027), we are hoping to extend the line to Ōsaka as quickly as possible.” In addition, in regards to the terminus of the line in Ōsaka, Yamada again reiterated the railway’s intention to make use of Shin-Ōsaka Station on the Tōkaidō–San’yō Shinkansen, saying, “It would be pointless not to connect to Shin-Ōsaka.”
> 
> On May 27, Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ōhata Akihiro sent out a directive to JR Central to begin construction of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev. After environmental assessments and other tasks are completed, JR Central plans on breaking ground in FY2014. The Tōkyō – Nagoya section is slated to open in 2027. Once the full length of the line opens between Tōkyō and Ōsaka, travel time will be 67 minutes. Travel times would be as fast as 112 minutes between Tōkyō and Okayama and 147 minutes between Tōkyō and Hiroshima when using both the Chūō Shinkansen maglev and San’yō Shinkansen (omitting transfer time).
> 
> In regards to the benefits of establishing the maglev station at Shin-Ōsaka, Yamada explained, “We want people in Hiroshima, Okayama, and other areas to use the line. We absolutely have to ensure convenient transfers with the San’yō Shinkansen.” In regards to the Tōkyō end, the maglev station will be constructed at Shinagawa.


NHK video report:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110530/t10013205471000.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Maglev schedule*

So consider the stages of Chuo Shinkansen.

Stage I:
has been operational for some time. Length 18 km.
Stage II:
now under construction. Shall open for service in 2013. Length 43 km.
Stage III:
shall start construction in 2014, completed for service in 2020. Termini Sagamihara and Kofu. What is the length and trip time?
Stage IV:
shall start construction when? Completed for service 2027. Termini Shinagawa and Nagoya. Length 286 km, trip time 40 min.
Stage V:
shall start construction when? Completed for service 2045. Termini Shinagawa and Shin-Osaka. Length 438 km, trip time 67 min.


----------



## quashlo

Stage III travel time is supposed to be about 15 minutes. Rough measurement from Google Earth is 70 to 80 km, but perhaps we will be able to get a better idea once JR Central releases its proposed stations (see below).

Stage IV will probably start construction 2014 as well.

We don’t know yet when Stage V will start construction.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to announce list of proposed station locations in June*
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nb20110602a5.html



> NAGOYA — Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai) is expected to present its choices for stations on the magnetically levitated train line between Tokyo and Nagoya as early as month's end, sources said Wednesday.
> 
> In its report, to be submitted to local governments along the line, JR Tokai will also detail the route for the maglev train, which is expected to debut in 2027.
> 
> With each prefecture along the line to be allocated one station, the expected site for Kanagawa Prefecture is Hashimoto Station in the city of Sagamihara.
> 
> As for Yamanashi, Gifu and Nagano prefectures, several sites are bidding to host a station or are in ongoing discussions with local authorities. As a result, JR Tokai will hear local opinions before reaching its final decisions.
> 
> Tokyo's terminal for the maglev line is currently expected to be Shinagawa Station.
> 
> JR Tokai plans to start construction in fiscal 2014 so it can start full service between Tokyo and Osaka in 2045, following the launch of the Tokyo-Nagoya operation.
> 
> Last week, the government instructed JR Tokai to construct the Tokyo to Osaka maglev line on a route running through the Southern Alps.
> 
> The train is expected to link Tokyo and Osaka in 67 minutes, running at a maximum speed of 505 kph.


More recent news from yesterday....
This should soon give us a better idea of the exact alignment. 

Candidate station locations:









_Source: Nihon Keizai Shimbun_


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *JR Central to announce list of proposed station locations in June*
> http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nb20110602a5.html


Where are the stations of Stage I and Stage II?


----------



## quashlo

Stage I and Stage II do not have stations...

These are the stations in that map, from left (west) to right (east):

*Aichi Prefecture*
Nagoya Station

*Gifu Prefecture*
Nakatsugawa Station (Nakatsugawa City)

*Nagano Prefecture*
Takamori Town

*Yamanashi Prefecture*
Northern part of Ichikawa–Misato Town
Southern part of Chūō City

*Kanagawa Prefecture*
Hashimoto Station (Sagamihara City)

*Tōkyō Prefecture*
Shinagawa Station


----------



## quashlo

Anyways, I drew out this map of the Yamanashi Test Track (built + extensions), so it may make some of the alignment issues easier to see:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...746,138.847961&spn=0.822183,1.234589&t=p&z=10


----------



## quashlo

Some un-official (but still very official-looking) renderings of possible alignments in the Iida area. 
_Source: http://donboolacoo.blog92.fc2.com/_

Alignment 1: North of the Shimo-Ichida Industrial Estate










Alignment 2: New station between Shimo-Ichida Station and Moto-Zenkōji Station
This one appears to be the favored alignment currently.










Alignment 3: New station between Chūō Expressway and National Route 153


----------



## stingstingsting

quashlo said:


> Some un-official (but still very official-looking) renderings of possible alignments in the Iida area.


Wow looks pretty realistic but I guess the one big difference would be that there would not be overhead catenary wire hmm :jk: Just saying lol.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Anyways, I drew out this map of the Yamanashi Test Track (built + extensions), so it may make some of the alignment issues easier to see:
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...746,138.847961&spn=0.822183,1.234589&t=p&z=10


Loved how you extended the map to Shin-Osaka although I believe the Tourism board of Nara prefecture would like to talk with you in private with a pitch fork in his hand if they ever see it.:lol:


----------



## quashlo

Well, I couldn't really find a good place to put the maglev. I wanted to take it via Iga (lots of open land, shorter distance), in which case dipping any further south to serve central Nara (only to go back north to serve Shin-Ōsaka) was a huge detour and required avoiding all the suburban development between central Nara and Ōsaka. The problem is that Nara Prefecture is so built out that it was hard to find any good alignment without lots of tunneling and / or land acquisition.

My "Shin-Nara Station" would be where it crosses the Kintetsu Kyōto Line and JR Katamachi Line, so it actually has decent access from the existing rail network... It's just in the middle of nowhere. The other problem is that this location is officially Kyōto Prefecture and not Nara Prefecture, although I think it stall qualifies as "near Nara City" depending on interpretation. In any event, I will probably take another look at it later, along with the rest of my alignment.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Well, I couldn't really find a good place to put the maglev. I wanted to take it via Iga (lots of open land, shorter distance), in which case dipping any further south to serve central Nara (only to go back north to serve Shin-Ōsaka) was a huge detour and required avoiding all the suburban development between central Nara and Ōsaka. The problem is that Nara Prefecture is so built out that it was hard to find any good alignment without lots of tunneling and / or land acquisition.
> 
> My "Shin-Nara Station" would be where it crosses the Kintetsu Kyōto Line and JR Katamachi Line, so it actually has decent access from the existing rail network... It's just in the middle of nowhere. The other problem is that this location is officially Kyōto Prefecture and not Nara Prefecture, although I think it stall qualifies as "near Nara City" depending on interpretation. In any event, I will probably take another look at it later, along with the rest of my alignment.


Yeah, the two old capitals, Nara and Kyoto have been bashing each other out on which prefecture should obtain the right for a station.
Nara is saying it's our turn while Kyoto won't budge knowing there would be losing income in tourism if they do.


----------



## quashlo

*Could South Exit of Shinjuku Station be next station on maglev?*
http://zasshi.news.yahoo.co.jp/article?a=20110215-00000301-sentaku-bus_all

A magazine article I missed from February of this year, but I thought it was an intriguing tidbit:



> Total construction cost: Approx. ¥8.5 trillion.
> Opening date: 2045.
> 
> The contentious issue of the maglev’s route has been decided—the roughly straight-line Southern Alps alignment—and the program for the Chūō Shinkansen maglev is set, with a final report this spring and groundbreaking slated for FY2014. But now, surprising information is surfacing regarding this project which JR Central has staked its very likelihood on for many years now. Regarding the establishment of new stations on the maglev, JR Central is making moves behind the scenes in an “unexpected location”, and the forces that first detected the movements are now moving in on purchasing land and properties in the area to secure interests.
> 
> This “unexpected location” is the South Exit of Shinjuku Station—a narrow strip along the west edge of the Yamanote Line stretching from Shinjuku Station towards Yoyogi Station. Piecing together statements from multiple sources gives the following details.
> 
> “Currently, the Chūō Shinkansen maglev’s terminal station is at Shinagawa Station, just as JR Central says. But behind the scenes, there is a proposal to someday to take the maglev line up to Shinjuku Station using a network of super-deep underground tunnels over 40 m below the surface of the ground and construct a new maglev station. In addition, the railway is envisioning extending the route even further beyond Shinjuku in the future. When it comes down to it, the Shinjuku Station hub is one of JR East’s citadels. Invading the stronghold is a long-awaited dream of JR Central, a bitter rival of JR East.” This “once-in-a-century” mega-chance, which JR Central is pursuing with “exceptional determination”, has groups from related industries, developers struggling under the recession, and even politicos with close connections to JR scrambling to be the first in line. Amidst all this, properties around the maglev’s terminal station, which the earliest maglev plans had already placed in the Tōkyō area, suddenly became the focus of attention. In fact, persons with legal credentials are already making moves in the Shinjuku Station South Exit area, carrying around documents for property acquisition offers. The maglev is a once-in-a-century mega-project. It’s only natural for industry insiders and others to turn frantic, and eyes will be glued on these movements for at least the time being.


I could see an extension to Shinjuku as a long-term goal, but I wonder where they envision extending it after that. Perhaps Narita? I can’t really think of any other destination… Anything north of Shinjuku is the heart of JR East Shinkansen territory. Ikebukuro maybe?

JR Central is also supposed to announce their proposed station locations (within a radius of 5 km) later today.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Could South Exit of Shinjuku Station be next station on maglev?*
> http://zasshi.news.yahoo.co.jp/article?a=20110215-00000301-sentaku-bus_all
> 
> A magazine article I missed from February of this year, but I thought it was an intriguing tidbit:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see an extension to Shinjuku as a long-term goal, but I wonder where they envision extending it after that. Perhaps Narita? I can’t really think of any other destination… Anything north of Shinjuku is the heart of JR East Shinkansen territory. Ikebukuro maybe?


Is Tohoku adequately served by wheeled Shinkansen (3:05 Tokyo to Aomori when sped to 320 km/h, how much to Sapporo? Wakkanai and beyond?) or are there any current plans for Tohoku maglev (and Sanyo maglev, for the matter)?


----------



## Tyr

I don't quite understand. How does it switch to one track to the other, it has to have the walls on either side to go?

And what is the acceleration of the maglev compared to a standard shinkansen? I can't seem to find acceleration figures around.


----------



## quashlo

Comparison of maglev vs. steel-wheel Shinkansen is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69443437&postcount=181

Maximum acceleration is 7.2 km/h/s for the maglev, compared to 2.6 km/h/s for steel-wheel Shinkansen.

That slide also has the other technical data that may be of interest as well. As you can see, they are envisioning a maximum of 10 tph, which is pretty good service.


----------



## Momo1435

This video shows how the switches work (just after 1:00):


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, the concept isn't all that different from straddle-type monorail switches where connected sections of the beam move independently but in unison, except this time you're moving sections of the guideway.





_Source: *soniccer883* on YouTube_


----------



## Tyr

ahh! Right!
Makes sense with the video. Thanks.


----------



## quashlo

Short Al Jazeera feature on the maglev (2011.07.01):






It appears they got the opening year wrong, though... 2025 was the original target date.


----------



## Tyr

It says earlier than planned because of the disaster. Eh? They've changed things?
That would be awesome.
But then later it says 40 more years....hmm....


----------



## quashlo

I think they got that bit of info wrong.

There has been no concrete announcement about a 2025 opening to Nagoya... It's still 2027.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City mayor pushes for central Ōsaka maglev station*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E39E9693E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4E5



> In regards to the station on the Chūō Shinkansen maglev planned by Central Japan Railway (JR Central), Ōsaka City mayor Hiramatsu Kunio indicated in an interview with _Nihon Keizai Shimbun_ that “a station in central Ōsaka City was preferable over Shin-Ōsaka.” At a May press conference, JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi revealed plans to connect into Shin-Ōsaka to accelerate the Ōsaka extension of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev and provide transfers with the existing Shinkansen, but it seems likely that the terminal station will become a heated topic of debate.
> 
> Mayor Hiramatsu indicated his belief that not having the original Shinkansen station at Ōsaka Station was a huge minus for Ōsaka’s economy: “Ōsaka’s industrial composition would be different had the Tōkaidō Shinkansen served Ōsaka Station instead.” In addition, Hiramatsu stressed, “If the maglev doesn’t make it to the heart of Ōsaka, it won’t be a true hub or terminal.” However, Hiramatsu avoided making any reference to whether “central Ōsaka City” meant Umeda—home to Ōsaka Station—or Namba further south.
> 
> Hiramatsu hasn’t expressed his convictions to JR Central yet, but said, “I hope to bring up the issue in the near future.” The city has some authority with regards to the environmental assessment and urban planning for construction of the maglev station.
> 
> The stations and alignment of the Tōkyō – Nagoya section of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev scheduled to open in 2027 have largely been decided. By accelerating the Ōsaka extension, originally scheduled for 2045, there is a possibility that debates over the station’s location and whether the station is underground or deep-underground will also begin earlier than originally planned.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central hints that maglev may actually pass through Kyōto Prefecture*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110707/bsd1107072141016-n1.htm



> At a press conference in Ōsaka City on July 7, in regards to the Nagoya – Ōsaka route of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev slated to open in 2045, JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi hinted that there is a possibility the train would pass through southern Kyōto Prefecture in the vicinity of Nara City: “While the master plan calls for a route ‘in the vicinity of Nara City’, there is nothing that says it has to be ‘within Nara Prefecture’.” Kyōto’s financial sphere has been calling for an alignment passing through Kyōto Prefecture, such as a route through JR Kyōto Station connecting to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.
> 
> On June 7, JR Central published the location of proposed intermediate stations on the Tōkyō – Nagoya section of the line slated to open in 2027, and hopes to commence the environmental assessment of the Tōkyō – Nagoya section as soon as this year. As the construction cost is estimated at over ¥9 trillion for the full length of the line, the railway plans to prioritize construction of the Tōkyō – Nagoya section.
> 
> In regards to the schedule for the environmental assessment for the section of the line west of Nagoya, Yamada only remarked, “It’s still too far into the future, and we can’t say anything at this point.”
> 
> Meanwhile, in response to Ōsaka City mayor Hiramatsu Kunio and the local financial sphere in Ōsaka City, who have been lobbying for a maglev terminal station in central Ōsaka City, Yamada re-emphasized the railway’s intention for a terminal at Shin-Ōsaka Station: “A station other than Shin-Ōsaka would actually make it inconvenient for passengers from Okayama (and other areas on the San’yō Shinkansen).”
> 
> In addition, in regards to the Chūō Shinkansen maglev requiring three times the electricity consumption of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, Yamada continued to stress the railway’s plans to move forward with the project: “Since the opening of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen we have taken up efforts to improve the energy efficiency of trains, and we will do the same for maglev trains with future technological development.”


Sounds like I may have been lucky and gotten it right with my proposed maglev alignment near Nara.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanashi will prioritize terminal functions at proposed maglev station*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201106200475.html



> Regarding infrastructure improvements for the area surrounding the proposed intermediate station on the Chūō Shinkansen maglev slated to be constructed in the Kōchū area, in June 20 Yamanashi Prefecture expressed intentions to focus on the station’s terminal functions to prioritize transport access to other major cities, instead of constructing a new residential neighborhood or commercial district. The prefecture now plans to assemble opinions from the affected cities, towns, and villages, including them in the maglev strategic vision to be compiled in 2012.
> 
> Governer Yokouchi Shōmei announced the news in response to questions posed during a session of the Prefectural Assembly.
> 
> In the prefectural urban master plan approved in March of this fiscal year, the Prefectural Government revealed a policy to concentrate urban functions such as residential neighborhoods, retail facilities, and public facilities in the central city instead of expanding them to suburban areas. In light of the plans, Governor Yokouchi said that infrastructure improvements surrounding the new maglev station would “not involve development of new urban areas.” By strengthening access with major transport hubs in Yamanashi Prefecture such as central Kōfu City and the area around JR Yamanashi-shi Station, Governor Yokouchi said he hopes to expand the station’s functions as a transit terminal.
> 
> Specifically, the infrastructure would be “designed like an airport”: transfers would be streamlined by securing connections with stations on the JR Minobu Line and stops on expressway buses, and a secondary facility would be connected to the maglev station housing a parking facility, bus terminal, souvenir shops, and other functions.
> 
> By the end of the year, the Prefectural Government will select a specific candidate station location and confirm the transport requirements for the station, evaluating specific implementation methods while gathering opinions from experts and local jurisdictions.
> 
> During the question session, Governor Yokouchi remarked, “The opening of the maglev is Yamanashi Prefecture’s big chance to shine, and we need to make it a catalyst for revitalization. I hope we can expand the large plus benefits generated by the maglev to all of Yamanashi Prefecture.”


I’m typically against suburban or greenfield stations, but getting it into Kōfu was going to be ridiculously expensive. For a relatively small city like Kōfu, keeping most of the functions in the downtown area is probably a good thing, as they’ve been trying to redevelop the area around Kōfu Station.


----------



## quashlo

*High school near Hashimoto Station is preferred candidate location for maglev station*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kanagawa/news/20110628ddlk14020333000c.html



> *Kanagawa Prefecture, Sagamihara City, JR consider options*
> Regarding the establishment of an intermediate station on the Chūō Shinkansen maglev, which JR Central is targeting for a 2027 opening, it was revealed that Kanagawa Prefecture and Sagamihara City have been moving forward on coordination assuming the grounds of the Kanagawa Prefectural Aihara High School abutting the South Exit of JR / Keiō Hashimoto Station (Midori Ward, Sagamihara City) as a likely station site. This is the first time a specific candidate location for the intermediate station on the maglev Shinkansen has been revealed. JR has accepted local intentions and has been evaluating options with an eye towards establishing the station on the high school grounds.
> 
> JR Central is scheduled to break ground on the Tōkyō – Nagoya section of the line in FY2014. Within Kanagawa Prefecture, the line will be constructed on an underground alignment from the terminal station at JR Shinagawa Station (Tōkyō Prefecture), and the intermediate station to be established in Sagamihara City will also be an underground station. The construction cost is estimated at approx. ¥220 billion, and JR officials have been requesting that local governments bear 100% of the costs.
> 
> The high school grounds which could potentially be home to the future maglev station are prefecturally-owned land comprising 97,700 sq m. The grounds are a premier location next to Hashimoto Station, served by the JR Yokohama Line and Sagami Line and the Keiō Sagamihara Line. Based on the alignment through Sagamihara City, the site has the most convenient access, and without other locations where large-scale urban redevelopment projects can take place, the high school grounds surfaced as the preferred candidate location.
> 
> Should the high school grounds be selected as the location of the maglev station, the high school will be forced to relocate all of its facilities. In terms of possible sites for the relocated school, the former campus of the Polytechnic University under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Health, Labour and Welfare (MHLW), scheduled to be closed as part of the government’s project screening process, has surfaced as a likely candidate. The campus is located in a residential neighborhood about three kilometers west of Hashimoto Station, with a site area of approx. 240,000 sq m. After closure of the university, the school’s staff and students are expected to relocate to the university’s Tōkyō Campus in Kodaira City, Tōkyō Prefecture.
> 
> Kanagawa Prefecture and Sagamihara City plan to offer payment to the national government to acquire the former campus, securing approx. 10,000 sq m of the site for the relocated high school. As for the remaining approx. 140,000 sq m, proposals have surfaced to use the land as transfer land when purchasing additional land around the existing high school as part of the establishment of the maglev station, or to develop the land with new city facilities.
> 
> Land values around the high school were approx. ¥228,330 per 10,000 sq m last fiscal year. Meanwhile, the area around the Polytechnic University campus are ¥95,800 per 10,000 sq m. If the increased revenues from urban development projects generated by establishment of a maglev station can be directed towards the cost of acquiring the Polytechnic University campus from the national government, the cost burden for local governments can be reduced.


Site of the high school and possible site of the future maglev station:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=神奈川県立相原高校&hl=en&ie=UTF8&radius=15000&z=16


----------



## quashlo

*Maglev will use vertical shafts to evacuate passengers*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_k/danmen/danmen110531_1.htm



> *Installation of stairwells and elevators*
> After receiving the construction go-ahead from Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ōhata, JR Central is set to truly begin moving on its Chūō Shinkansen maglev project, targeted to open with superconducting maglev technology. Following the Great East Japan Earthquake and the JR Hokkaidō limited express derailment and fire, the project will become Japan’s first application of a maglev Shinkansen, requiring facilities to ensure passenger safety, even when faced with disaster exceeding expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full stop in 90 seconds when traveling at 500 km/h*
> In response to a question concerning the maglev’s seismic design provisions at a May 30 press conference, JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi emphasized his intention to leave no stone unturned when it comes to safety measures: “If there is new expertise, we’ll more than gladly incorporate it.”
> 
> In the Great East Japan Earthquake, the seismic reinforcements initiated following the Great Hanshin Earthquake paid off, with the Tōhoku Shinkansen escaping major damage. JR Central will design and construct the maglev using the same standards as the Tōhoku Shinkansen.
> 
> The superconducting maglev uses magnetic forces to float trains approx. 10 cm above the track, running along a box-shaped trackway. In addition to preventing derailments using the side walls of the box trackway, the trains will decelerate while still levitated, even if power fails.
> 
> Even when traveling at 500 km/h, the maglev will be able to come to a complete stop in 90 seconds during emergency situations using twice the braking performance of the regular Shinkansen. JR Central says that passengers will feel impact and pressure “roughly similar to a bus rapidly decelerating” when the train comes to an emergency stop.
> 
> *Vertical shafts every 5 to 10 km*
> The maglev will be constructed on a direct route cutting straight through beneath the Southern Alps. While this will be the shortest route, the train will be running in tunnels 70% of the time. As the line will cross several fault systems including the Median Tectonic Line and the Itoigawa–Shizuoka Tectonic Line, the possibility of damage such as tunnel collapse occurring during a large-scale earthquake cannot be denied.
> 
> In the Southern Alps, JR Central will bore a long-distance tunnel (approx. 20 km) through the ground, as much as around 1,400 m below the surface, while in the inner surburban areas of major cities, the line will run several tens of meters below the ground. As the maglev tunnels will have a larger cross-sectional area than their Shinkansen counterparts, JR Central plans to establish escape routes in the space beneath the tracks.
> 
> Japan already has several long-distance tunnels through mountainous terrain, including the Jōetsu Shinkansen’s 22 km Dai-Shimizu Tunnel, running as much as 1,300 m beneath the ground surface. In regards to evacuation guidance for passengers, Yamada explains, “We will borrow from the line of thinking on these (existing) tunnels.”
> 
> In deep underground tunnels, the railway will establish vertical shafts connecting to ground surface at 5 to 10 km intervals during construction of the line, evacuating passengers using stairwells and elevators installed inside the vertical shafts.
> 
> In 1991, before completion of the Yamanashi test track, the maglev learned a bitter lesson following a wheel fire at the test track in Miyazaki Prefecture. As a result, the railway plans to use fire-resistant materials in the trains and other equipment, allowing for the evacuation of passengers in the 20 to 25 minutes before the train truly begins to start burning.
> 
> However, the operation of maglev trains will be controlled by the control room aboveground, and operators will not be on board during regular service. Specific tests, including of the required crew size to guide about 1,000 passengers per train during evacuation, will only now just begin.
> 
> In the JR Hokkaidō limited express accident, evacuation guidance inside the tunnel has become a focal point of debate. “When we do detailed design, we will continue to exchange opinions with the Fire and Disaster Management Agency (FDMA) and others to ensure adequate safety,” stressed Yamada.


----------



## PJeka

*Maglev train's test run in heavy rain*
https://english.kyodonews.jp/photos/2011/09/116145.html












> Central Japan Railway Co., a railway operator commonly known as JR Tokai, demonstrates before reporters a test run of its magnetically levitated train in Tsuru, Yamanashi Prefecture, on Sept. 21, 2011, despite strong winds and rain caused by Typhoon Roke. The train achieved a speed of 500 kilometers per hour during the test, with a company official saying the test proved it is a ''vehicle highly resistant'' to rain and winds. (Kyodo)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central halts maglev tests to prioritize test track extension*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110915D1509A23.htm



> NAGOYA (Nikkei)--Central Japan Railway Co. (9022), or JR Tokai, said Thursday that it will suspend tests of a magnetic-levitation train at the end of this month to give priority to extending the test tracks.
> 
> Maglev trials are currently conducted on an 18.4km stretch in Yamanashi Prefecture. Plans call for extending the tracks to 42.8km at a cost of roughly 355 billion yen. Construction was initially slated to take place while test runs were conducted.
> 
> JR Tokai aims to complete the extension at the end of 2013, about three months ahead of schedule, said President Yoshiomi Yamada. Once the work is finished, the firm plans to conduct trial runs with the passenger cars that will be used when the service launches. The test tracks will become a section of the maglev line linking Tokyo and Nagoya.
> 
> Next Thursday, JR Tokai will open offices in the prefectures that the maglev line will run through. These offices will provide local residents with information such as environmental assessments.


The day of the rainy test run (2011.09.21) also happened to be the last day of testing with the MLX-01, which began running in April 1997 with the completion of the Yamanashi test track. A total of nine cars (five end cars and four middle cars) of this series were produced. The MLX-01 set the world speed record of 581 km/h on 2003.12.02 and has traveled a cumulative distance of 877,000 km in test runs, helping to refine JR Central’s maglev technologies related to air resistance, durability, etc. Trains will again begin running on the test track in late 2013 with the prototype L0 series, the first series designed for revenue service.

asahi.com video report from the Yamanashi Test Center (2011.09.21):


----------



## Hegemonic

Is the tunneling for the extension complete yet?


----------



## quashlo

No, but maybe next year sometime? The extension is supposed to be completed by the end of FY2013 (i.e., before March 2014).

This article from 2010.12.14 says that excavation of 57% of the tunnels had already been completed at the time.


----------



## Tyr

Has there been any solid map yet for where the line will go in the Nagoya-Tokyo stage?



> I’m typically against suburban or greenfield stations, but getting it into Kōfu was going to be ridiculously expensive. For a relatively small city like Kōfu, keeping most of the functions in the downtown area is probably a good thing, as they’ve been trying to redevelop the area around Kōfu Station.


that...hmm....
So much for the theory I've heard banded about of Kofu becoming a wealthy suberb of Tokyo.


----------



## 2co2co

http://www.nikkei.com/news/headline...19496E0E3E2E3948DE0E3E3E3E0E2E3E3E2E2E2E2E2E2
リニア中間駅　ＪＲ東海、一転5900億円全額負担へ 

JR Central announces that it will pay for the constructions of stations in Yamanashi, Nagano and Gifu prefecture. These are the prospective stations between Tokyo and Nagoya, which JR Central was asking local governments to fund the construction, should they wish for one.

The original price tags for stations were 35B yen ($450 million) for ground level and 220B ($2.9 billion) for underground.


----------



## quashlo

A news feature on the maglev Chūō Shinkansen, and how it will transform Japan. Japanese only.


----------



## Munwon

Wow! I had no idea Japan was still going ahead with this project


----------



## ukiyo

Munwon said:


> Wow! I had no idea Japan was still going ahead with this project


The government approved it June 2011, and the test track is currently being extended (to be finished in 2013) which will be a section of the Maglev line.


----------



## hmmwv

When the line becomes operational it will probably become the single most significant advancement of HSR since the introduction of the 0 Series Shinkansen.


----------



## lkstrknb

It will be interesting to compare the Japanese High Speed Maglev with the German Transrapid High Speed Maglev when this is operational. I feel the Transrapid maglev currently operating on a very short (30 KM) track in Shanghai China looks better and has a smaller profile. The Japanese maglev seems better suited for tunnels while the Shanghai one is better for elevated track.

Does anyone know numbers on how economical the two systems are to build and run.

Doesn't the Japanese system require the entire track to be supercooled to run?

Any thoughts?

Luke


----------



## lkstrknb

Ok, just the active magnets on the entire track has to be supercooled. Not the concrete, of course.


----------



## hmmwv

I sure hope Chuo Shinkansen is more comfortable than Transrapid, that thing shakes like crazy in turns even at 300km/h, a lot less comfortable than most CRH trains at the same speed.


----------



## loefet

lkstrknb said:


> It will be interesting to compare the Japanese High Speed Maglev with the German Transrapid High Speed Maglev when this is operational. I feel the Transrapid maglev currently operating on a very short (30 KM) track in Shanghai China looks better and has a smaller profile. The Japanese maglev seems better suited for tunnels while the Shanghai one is better for elevated track.


The main difference between them though is the air-gaps between the rail and car. The JR system have large gap (several centimetres) which is great for a country like Japan that have earthquakes on a regular basis, the system is also magnetically stable which keeps the train centred in the track without any regulations. The Transrapid system (and several others) on the other hand have tiny gaps and is magnetically unstable so it requires constant regulation to keep the train where it's supposed to be, but the main upside to this system, compared to the JR one, is the much lower magnetic fields is required to make it work.



lkstrknb said:


> Does anyone know numbers on how economical the two systems are to build and run.


This is a hard one, the construction costs of the Chuo Shinkansen are nearly astronomical compared to other rail projects. The building of the Transrapid one in China was also pretty expensive. However, the numbers that are used for these projects aren't really comparable to be used as a guide for other projects. First of all the Chuo line is built in Japan, most of it is underground (due to noise/cost of land acquisition), they have to design it to withstand several different natural extremities (earthquakes, typhoons, etc.) (which other places don't in the same extent). The Pudong link is built on soft clay which in itself is a challenge to build anything on. 
Talking in general terms of cost (just taking into account the Transrapid like systems, due to that the JR one is less likely to be built anywhere else than in Japan), then Max Bögel (the ones that build Transrapid lines) have reduced manufacturing costs by more than 25% since they built the Pudong link, the beams and supports use less materials in all, Transrapid can cope with tighter turn radius and steeper hills than normal HSR, which makes it easier to build around obstacles instead of through them which makes them cheaper. So building a Transrapid line or a HSR line doesn't really matter they cost more or less the same, it all depends on what kind of natural barriers you have to consider(flat=HSR cheaper, medium or hilly train = Maglev cheaper).
Maintenance costs on the other hand then Maglev is the obvious choice, since they have much less moving parts or other parts that wear out/breaks then this cost is just a fraction compared to any other wheeled rail. So even if a Maglev line would be more expensive to build then you might earn back that money after a number of years by reduced maintenance costs.



lkstrknb said:


> Doesn't the Japanese system require the entire track to be supercooled to run?


No, the plates on the sides only houses coils to create a magnetic field. The magnets in the bogies on the other hand are cooled by liquid Nitrogen/Helium. It would be far to expensive to cool the whole track.


----------



## ukiyo

hmmwv said:


> I sure hope Chuo Shinkansen is more comfortable than Transrapid, that thing shakes like crazy in turns even at 300km/h, a lot less comfortable than most CRH trains at the same speed.


I used the Shanghai maglev last year (you are talking about the airport line right?) and it was incredibly shaky, I thought something was wrong.

The Chuo maglev seems to not shake at all, here is a video from inside the cabin






Go to 1:50

Also I strongly believe the top operating speed will be above 505 kmh advertised. Right now they are extending the test track (which will be a part of the total line) and will run tests with the L0 series Shinkansen which will be the train used in service. Maybe we can expect a new world record with the extended track :cheers:. If not with the L0 series, I am sure the "L1" series or whatever they decide to call the next model will have a higher speed, the potential for maglev in tunnels with such a long distance is much higher than 505 kmh I believe.


----------



## foxmulder

Loving this. I think for the future, maglev + vacuum tubes are real options.


----------



## Silly_Walks

foxmulder said:


> Loving this. I think for the future, maglev + vacuum tubes are real options.


Maybe if Japan covers the maglev bits that aren't in tunnels, they will already be able to do that


----------



## hmmwv

And it doesn't necessarily have to be a true vacuum tube, a tunnel with reduced air density will go a long way to help reduce drag. I think with tweaking they can get the train to go as fast as Mach 0.8.


----------



## lkstrknb

Thanks loefet for your information about maglev costs from China and Japan. I really hope high speed (and low speed) maglev is adopted more widely around the world. Everyone, for good reason, is scared of the high sticker price of maglev, but they should be even more alarmed about the extremely high ongoing maintenance and operating costs of conventional high speed rail.

Luke


----------



## Silver Swordsman

Speaking of maglevs, has anyone considered using a solenoid hybrid? As in, using traditional supermagnets to levitate the trains (which is cheaper), and then use a separate solenoid (linear induction motor) to move the train. It should be cheaper than configuring all the magnets along the route to reverse polarities back and forth. Regenerative braking can also be applied that way as well.


----------



## ukiyo

^^ It will be propelled with a linear motor, I am not sure about the "induction" part.. Though according to this: http://www.maglev.ir/eng/documents/papers/conferences/maglev2011/PLE-01.pdf several subways in Japan are using a linear induction motor as well as the maglev.


----------



## Vanzetti

hmmwv said:


> And it doesn't necessarily have to be a true vacuum tube, a tunnel with reduced air density will go a long way to help reduce drag. I think with tweaking they can get the train to go as fast as Mach 0.8.


Except that for evacuated tube you'll need an air-tight train. An entire new train, in other words.


----------



## foxmulder

loefet said:


> The main difference between them though is the air-gaps between the rail and car. The JR system have large gap (several centimetres) which is great for a country like Japan that have earthquakes on a regular basis, the system is also magnetically stable which keeps the train centred in the track without any regulations. The Transrapid system (and several others) on the other hand have tiny gaps and is magnetically unstable so it requires constant regulation to keep the train where it's supposed to be, but the main upside to this system, compared to the JR one, is the much lower magnetic fields is required to make it work.
> 
> This is a hard one, the construction costs of the Chuo Shinkansen are nearly astronomical compared to other rail projects. The building of the Transrapid one in China was also pretty expensive. However, the numbers that are used for these projects aren't really comparable to be used as a guide for other projects. First of all the Chuo line is built in Japan, most of it is underground (due to noise/cost of land acquisition), they have to design it to withstand several different natural extremities (earthquakes, typhoons, etc.) (which other places don't in the same extent). The Pudong link is built on soft clay which in itself is a challenge to build anything on.
> Talking in general terms of cost (just taking into account the Transrapid like systems, due to that the JR one is less likely to be built anywhere else than in Japan), then Max Bögel (the ones that build Transrapid lines) have reduced manufacturing costs by more than 25% since they built the Pudong link, the beams and supports use less materials in all, Transrapid can cope with tighter turn radius and steeper hills than normal HSR, which makes it easier to build around obstacles instead of through them which makes them cheaper. So building a Transrapid line or a HSR line doesn't really matter they cost more or less the same, it all depends on what kind of natural barriers you have to consider(flat=HSR cheaper, medium or hilly train = Maglev cheaper).
> Maintenance costs on the other hand then Maglev is the obvious choice, since they have much less moving parts or other parts that wear out/breaks then this cost is just a fraction compared to any other wheeled rail. So even if a Maglev line would be more expensive to build then you might earn back that money after a number of years by reduced maintenance costs.
> 
> 
> No, the plates on the sides only houses coils to create a magnetic field. The magnets in the bogies on the other hand are cooled by liquid Nitrogen/Helium. It would be far to expensive to cool the whole track.



Turning radius is limited mostly by passenger comfort. I hardly thing there will be any difference between a maglev and a conventional line when it comes to turn radius. That's why I dont think one can consider maglev line will be cheaper on a hilly landscape. So, my question is what is tightest turn on Pudong line and what's the speed there? We all know that turn radius in Chinese new lines are 7000m and the speed limit can reach 380km/h since that used to be the plan.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

foxmulder said:


> Turning radius is limited mostly by passenger comfort. I hardly thing there will be any difference between a maglev and a conventional line when it comes to turn radius. That's why I dont think one can consider maglev line will be cheaper on a hilly landscape. So, my question is what is tightest turn on Pudong line and what's the speed there? We all know that turn radius in Chinese new lines are 7000m and the speed limit can reach 380km/h since that used to be the plan.


Actually this is wrong.
Conventional wheel on rail HSR's radius is limited to cant deficiency. 



> For passenger traffic superelevations and authorized speeds can be set so that trains run with as much cant deficiency as is allowed, based on safety, on relevant regulations and on passenger comfort. As of 2007 the FRA regulations limit CD to 7.0 inches for tilting passenger vehicles, 3.0 inches for conventional vehicles.[citation needed] This FRA regulation is based on AAR standards based on a single study in the 1950's on a rail line in Connecticut.[citation needed] In Germany, where axle loads are typically lower than those in the USA, tilting trains are allowed to operate with 12.0 inches CD in some cases[citation needed].
> 
> Allowed CD is set below the value that would be allowed based on safety in order to reduce wheel and rail wear and to reduce the rate of degradation of geometry of ballasted track. Choice of design CD will be less constrained by passenger comfort in the case of vehicles that have tilting capability. One historical approach to determining safe cant deficiency was the requirement that the projection to the plane of the track of the resultant of the centrifugal and gravitational forces acting on a vehicle fall within the middle third of the track gauge. *Contemporary engineering studies would likely use vehicle motion simulation including cross wind conditions to determine margins relative to derailment and rollover.*


If it was based totally on passenger comfort then trains with tilt mechanism would not be marketed. Passenger feels less discomfort when tracks are superelevated since they will feel less lateral momentum.


----------



## foxmulder

SamuraiBlue said:


> Actually this is wrong.
> Conventional wheel on rail HSR's radius is limited to cant deficiency.


 I am not sure you know what cant deficiency means. 

Allowed cant deficiency depends on which country you are in (what does this tell you?) and it is based on factors *including *passenger comfort.


----------



## loefet

^^ You can say that Cant-Deficiency is a number that helps you define how fast you are allowed to go in a turn before before passengers start to feel discomforted due to high lateral forces.

The shape of the wheels of a train also defines on how fast it's allowed to ride through a turn. The ride surface is conical so that trains are able to around turns with the help of lateral displacement without damaging the axles of the train (the outer wheel travels further than the inner one). A very conical wheel can go through tight turns, but starts to hunt when the speed increase. A HSR wheel have a slight conical shape to reduce the hunting issue at higher speeds, and due to the slight conical shape then the difference in distance of the inner and outer wheels must be very similar which require a big turn radius. There are also other factors to take into consideration, you can't bank a track as much as you like if you have a mixed traffic on the line, etc.

The Transrapid system can bank a track much further but is still bound by the banking of the track, but going slow on in a fast tight turn might still cause discomfort for the passengers in the long run. The JR Maglev don't have this problem since the banking of the train is dynamic. They don't need to build much banking into the system since the gap between the train and "track" is so wide that they can bank the train dynamically depending on the speed they are running in turns etc. (high speed = bank the train more, low speed = bank the train less), which give them more options to build tighter turns and then bank the train accordingly for passenger comfort.



foxmulder said:


> So, my question is what is tightest turn on Pudong line and what's the speed there? We all know that turn radius in Chinese new lines are 7000m and the speed limit can reach 380km/h since that used to be the plan.


Looking on the German Wikipedia page about Transrapid (Source) then it says that the minimum turn radius at 400 km/h is 3415 meters, which is a lot tighter than any wheeled system.


----------



## foxmulder

loefet said:


> Looking on the German Wikipedia page about Transrapid (Source) then it says that the minimum turn radius at 400 km/h is 3415 meters, which is a lot tighter than any wheeled system.


Is this a theoretical number or what they have on Pudong line? Do you have any info on JR Maglev's tightest turn radius?

Also, we should keep in mind that 7000m has chosen by Chinese mostly for future proofing, added safety and comfort. I think this number theoretical can be lower.


----------



## quashlo

No, it doesn't have to do with curve radius, but with the fact that all the approaches into and out of the three major metropolitan areas (Greater Tōkyō, Greater Nagoya, and Greater Ōsaka) will be in tunnels, and that the route cuts straight through the Southern Alps.

The biggest reasons behind this are land acquisition cost (and potential schedule uncertainty if JR Central is unable to acquire the land in a timely manner) and desire to minimize travel time.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

trainrover said:


> ^^ Might that high share of tunneling stem from the intended high radial minimum (approx 10KM)? I.e., might that high minimum be too restrictive when it come to altering the elevation over comparatively short line, route segments? Or might that 10KM minimum be for lateral radii only?





quashlo said:


> Standard for the Yamanashi test track is 8,000 m:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69443437&postcount=181



Why don't you read previous posts?

Quashlo had already posted that it is 8,000m radius not 10,000m.


----------



## foxmulder

SamuraiBlue said:


> Why don't you read previous posts?
> 
> Quashlo had already posted that it is 8,000m radius not 10,000m.


That's for the the test track, there is nothing official for the real one. 

I hope they go with 10,000m, it will be better.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

foxmulder said:


> That's for the the test track, there is nothing official for the real one.


But is the Yamanashi test track separate from the real one? Or is it due to be incorporated into it?


----------



## ukiyo

Yes it is.



ukiyo said:


> The government approved it June 2011, and the test track is currently being extended (to be finished in 2013) which will be a section of the Maglev line.


----------



## trainrover

8KM, 10KM ... would either radius allow 'zippy' change in elevation? Conventional HSR looks like it accommodates snappy changes in elevation, such that I wonder if these broad radii bandied about here might limit such prospect with maglev ... besides, with Japan's evidently-dynamic landscape I can't see the excitement to so much anticipated tunneling either for such a costly intent :dunno:


----------



## SamuraiBlue

trainrover said:


> 8KM, 10KM ... would either radius allow 'zippy' change in elevation? Conventional HSR looks like it accommodates snappy changes in elevation, such that I wonder if these broad radii bandied about here might limit such prospect with maglev ... besides, with Japan's evidently-dynamic landscape I can't see the excitement to so much anticipated tunneling either for such a costly intent :dunno:


Although this illustration had been posted for the nmmm th time here it is again for people who really can't accept the truth.hno:


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> Although this illustration had been posted for the nmmm th time here it is again for people who really can't accept the truth.hno:


Does anyone have numbers for 
minimal vertical radius of curve
minimal total curve radius, and direction of the radius?


----------



## bluemeansgo

lkstrknb said:


> So the JR Maglev consumes two to three times the energy when it is traveling 500km/h than a N700 traveling at 285km/h? So how much energy is consumed by the JR Maglev going 285km/h
> 
> I always thought maglevs were more efficient than traditional trains, but your post confused me.
> 
> Luke


They are. It's travelling faster, but uses more energy. A Shinkansen, if it were to travel 500km/h would likely use MORE than double the energy as consumption does not increase linearly with velocity. Air friction has a lot to do with it.

Maglevs are more efficient and have much more potential for efficiency.

Electric high speed trains powered by an electric overhead pantograph have been extensively researched and tested, whereas Maglevs are only just beginning to be researched. As they become more prevalent (assuming they are not a bridge to another superior technology) the inherent advantages that they have will increase their efficiency.

Economies of scale will also help to increase efficiency.


----------



## lkstrknb

Thanks for your insight and clarification!


----------



## trainrover

SamuraiBlue said:


> for people who really can't accept the truth


I thought I'd read somewhere along this thread that the once-upon-a-time truth to this project was supposed to have have come about seemingly ages ago  Besides, accepting the truth be possible only when the woven-in image has been posted *anywhere else *in all these fora


----------



## quashlo

If you are still wondering about the energy consumption, here’s some data from an article last year:
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_k/linear/linear111025_1.htm



> This May, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) estimated the electricity consumption of the maglev based on a hearing from JR Central. If running the current maglev trains at 500 km/h and in 16-car formations like the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, the estimated electricity consumption is approx. 35,000 kW.
> 
> According to JR Central, the Tōkaidō Shinkansen’s electricity consumption (N700 series and 700 series) when running at 270 km/h as measured in the field is over 10,000 kW. The calculations show that the maglev’s higher maximum speed equates to a high instantaneous electricity load.
> 
> The MLIT also estimated the electricity consumption of the maglev line at the time of its opening. When operating a total of five maglev trains per hour in each direction between Tōkyō and Nagoya, the electrical load at peak is approx. 270,000 kW.
> 
> Currently, peak electricity load on the same section for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, which operates as many as 13 trains per hour in each direction, is approx. 360,000 kW. Should the number of maglev trains increase, the line would consume even more electricity.
> 
> Just as for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, JR Central plans to purchase and transmit the electricity to operate the maglev line from power companies such as Tōkyō Electric Power Company (TEPCO) and Chūbu Electric Power Company. However, public awareness of energy conservation has substantially increased in response to the power shortages following the Great East Japan Earthquake, and JR Central says, “For the maglev as well, we will research and develop technologies to allow the trains to conserve more energy when running.”


----------



## trainrover

Is higher ridership found in Japan's smoking cars? 


trainrover said:


> The low ridership filmed astonishes me :uh:​


----------



## quashlo

*Tunneling for maglev test track extension complete*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2012/04/06/043/



> JR東海では、山梨リニア実験線の工事の進捗について発表している。3月27日に東側延伸区間の安寺(あてら)トンネルが貫通し、延伸区間のすべてのトンネルが貫通した。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 安寺トンネルは東側延伸区間にある
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高架橋の工事も進む
> 
> 同実験線は1997年4月より、先行区間(大月市笹子町を起点に、都留市朝日曽雌の終点までの18.4km)での走行試験を開始した。2003年には世界最高速度となる時速581kmを記録。「超電導磁気浮上式鉄道について実用化の基盤技術が確立したと判断できる」との評価も受けた。
> 
> 現在は実験線の延伸工事が行われており、東に7.8km、西に16.6km延伸されて総延長は42.8kmに。延伸区間のトンネルは計10カ所あり、安寺トンネルをもってすべてのトンネルが貫通。トンネル区間工事においては、今年夏までに路盤や天井、壁面の仕上げが完成する予定だ。
> 
> 明かり区間では高架橋や橋りょうの工事を施工中で、すべての橋台と橋脚が完成し、橋げたがかかりつつある状況だという。橋げた工事は今年秋までに完了する予定。先行区間では全面的な設備更新も行われ、現在はガイドウェイの設置や変電所の機器据付などを施工している。ガイドウェイなどの設置工事は今年夏から本格化する。
> 
> その後、来年春から各種設備の機能試験などを開始し、来年末までに新実験線での走行試験を開始するとのこと。新実験線では、長大編成の車両によるトップスピードでの長距離走行や、長大トンネルの走り抜け、保守体系の確立など、超電導リニアの実用化に向けた確認試験が行われる。


ANN news report (2012.03.30):






Tunneling work for the last tunnel on the test track extension, the Atera Tunnel, was completed on 2012.03.27. Currently, the maglev test track is being extended from 18.4 km to 42.8 km (7.8 km east and 16.6 km west). There are 10 tunnels on the new segments, and with the completion of the excavation, they will now construct the trackbed, ceiling, and walls for the tunnels, completing them by this summer.

On the daylight sections, the foundation work and all the viaduct columns have been constructed, and they are continuing with erection of the guideway beams, with a scheduled completion this autumn. They are also carrying out upgrade works to the existing test track sections, including guideway installation and installation of transformer substation equipment.

Testing of the functionality of the extended test track will begin next spring; running tests with trains will resume before the end of next year. The tests will focus on confirming the practicality and functionality of the superconducting maglev technology, including long-distance running tests with long train sets, entry / exit in long tunnels, and development of the maintenance framework. JR Central is investing ¥105 billion towards maglev-related work this year (FY2012), an all-time record for the maglev project.


----------



## quashlo

I found some new (old) videos on YouTube of the test rides on the maglev that I’d never seen before…


----------



## coth

quashlo said:


> test track is being extended from *18.4 km* to 42.8 km (7.8 km east and 16.6 km west).


those two videos shows 34km mileage, why so?


----------



## Silly_Walks

coth said:


> those two videos shows 34km mileage, why so?


Perhaps the test track makes some sort of round trip, I don't know.


----------



## coth

It's not. Found answer above. Current 0 seems to be 16,6km of planned extension.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

coth said:


> It's not. Found answer above. Current 0 seems to be 16,6km of planned extension.


Actually it is if you focus at the bottom figures it shows the distance from the planned starting point to distance at hand.

The distance shown within the vid simply points the distance from the planned starting point.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

Here we go with a pessimistic tirade: 

I was just looking up the facts on Wikipedia, and am honestly quite disappointed with the lack of ambition driving this project. From the official approval of the first bullet train (Tōkaidō Shinkansen) to the line opening to the public, only 6 years past (December 1958-October 1964) This was a Tokyo-Osaka line, so essentially the same as the line planned for this project.

Yet here the planned completion of this project is over 30 years away! And all it will accomplish is to reduce the travel time from 2 hours 15 to about 1 hour, a much less impressive feat than the original Shinkansen cutting the travel time in 1965 from 6 hours 40 in a conventional train to 3 hours 10. 

I just wonder, in 2045 will this technology already be obsolete? In a world of accelerating technological progress I don't understand the trend that is leading so many construction projects to take longer and longer to complete. I don't imagine anyone is happy about it; but as time goes on, this becomes an ever more pressing problem.

I took the stats from what was stated on Wikipedia, so feel free to challenge me if you think they are false.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%C5%8Dkaid%C5%8D_Shinkansen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinkansen


----------



## gramercy

considering that this is privately financed id say the company is taking on some HUGE risk which has to be spread out over time so it doesnt tip them over


----------



## Panya

I would guess that as much of the route is underground, there are only a certain number of TBM's available for tunneling. It would be ridiculously expensive to buy separate machines to bore under each of the underground sections, as 4 will probably be used at each set of tunnels (2 at each end for each tunnel, eastbound and westbound). I believe that these costs when added to training and recruitment costs for extra crews for such a relatively specialist technology means that keeping a low number of TBM machines and crews in one place befire moving on to the next construction area is much more financially sensible than doing it all at once.

Would anybody more familiar with the project know if this is correct?


----------



## Momo1435

TheZoolooMaster said:


> And all it will accomplish is to reduce the travel time from 2 hours 15 to about 1 hour, a much less impressive feat than the original Shinkansen cutting the travel time in 1965 from 6 hours 40 in a conventional train to 3 hours 10.


In percentages it's about the same reduction, the travel time will be halved again. That is again a big improvement. 

And it's indeed the size of the investment, plus the percentage of the line that will be in tunnels that is slowing it down. Although the project it's not yet in the phase that the actual number of TBMs that will be used is known. 

But you're right when you say that it's a risk that by 2045 a new technology will be even better. Although going even faster in a safe and cheap way is not that likely, even with new ongoing technological advances. It's a bit like the commercial airline industry, that also hasn't changed too much since since the introduction of the Jet age in the 1950s. The planes today still fly at the same speed as the early jets. Even though at many times it was predicted that it would go supersonic or go into space for faster travel times in no time.


----------



## trainrover

chornedsnorkack said:


> Does anyone have numbers for
> minimal vertical radius of curve


Seconded! :yawn:





chornedsnorkack said:


> minimal total curve radius, and direction of the radius?


What do you mean by each of this pair?


----------



## chornedsnorkack

trainrover said:


> What do you mean by each of this pair?


When a line is not following either a vertical plane or a horizontal plane (curving in horizontal and vertical direction simultaneously) the total radius of curvature is different from the horizontal and vertical radius (and smaller than either). Its direction then is neither horizontal nor vertical.

Also, the train may be symmetrical with respect to whether the curvature in horizontal direction is to the left or right, but it does not have so much of reason to be symmetrical between upward and downward vertical component of curvature.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Momo1435 said:


> In percentages it's about the same reduction, the travel time will be halved again. That is again a big improvement.
> 
> And it's indeed the size of the investment, plus the percentage of the line that will be in tunnels that is slowing it down. Although the project it's not yet in the phase that the actual number of TBMs that will be used is known.
> 
> But you're right when you say that it's a risk that by 2045 a new technology will be even better. Although going even faster in a safe and cheap way is not that likely, even with new ongoing technological advances. It's a bit like the commercial airline industry, that also hasn't changed too much since since the introduction of the Jet age in the 1950s. The planes today still fly at the same speed as the early jets. Even though at many times it was predicted that it would go supersonic or go into space for faster travel times in no time.


In addition, spreading out the construction allows research and development to continue. They're not going to use 2012 technology in 2030. Rather, advances will allow them to use current technology.

Look at the Tokaido line. It was originally built to travel at a maximum speed of 200km/h. However, over time it has increased its speed to 270km/h along that stretch. It does travel faster than that from time to time, but that's the official max speed on the Tokaido part of the line.

Mag-Lev technology is quite old, remember. It's been around for a long time and the fundamentals don't change much. There will be advances in magnets and materials in the mean-time, but the basics of magnetic repulsion are cosmic constants.

Given the Tokaido line was built to a minimum 2500m track radius, the assumed 8000m track radius on the Chuo line will allow significantly faster trains in the future.

Personally, I wonder if they can find a way to reduce air pressure in the tunnels. The reduced energy required to cut through lower-pressure air would be a great benefit. That's the main holdback to higher speeds now.


----------



## Bannor

bluemeansgo said:


> Personally, I wonder if they can find a way to reduce air pressure in the tunnels. The reduced energy required to cut through lower-pressure air would be a great benefit. That's the main holdback to higher speeds now.


I think vacuum tunnels would be too expensive, and not viable unless you have the whole track inside one single tunnel. With maglev trains they can probably increase speeds 40 years from now when Japan hopefully have installed lots of fusion power reactors. That should make electricity alot cheaper, and allow for higher speeds due to cost benefits. But then you also have to consider Japan's estimated shrinking population and perhaps also decreasing demand for travel.


----------



## Momo1435

Aha, Fusion power, another technology that won't be available in the next 50 years. Japan just needs to make more use of the energy sources that are readily available, water/tidal energy and geothermal energy. 

The issue really is how much more money do they want to spend to make it even faster. An hour travel time between Tokyo and Osaka is short enough for most travelers. Making it go even faster will result in significant cost increases. 
It would only become interesting to speed it up if they extend the line even further to Hiroshima and Fukuoka. But that would also be another huge investment on a route that won't be as profitable as Tokyo-Nagoya-Osaka.


----------



## Hegemonic

Awesome progress, will visitors be able to enjoy test rides also?

I had the chance to ride the shinkansen to Gala snow resort 2 weeks ago and was very impressed, it was my first ride on a high spreed train.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Momo1435 said:


> Aha, Fusion power, another technology that won't be available in the next 50 years. Japan just needs to make more use of the energy sources that are readily available, water/tidal energy and geothermal energy.
> 
> The issue really is how much more money do they want to spend to make it even faster. An hour travel time between Tokyo and Osaka is short enough for most travelers. Making it go even faster will result in significant cost increases.
> It would only become interesting to speed it up if they extend the line even further to Hiroshima and Fukuoka. But that would also be another huge investment on a route that won't be as profitable as Tokyo-Nagoya-Osaka.


Interesting tidbit about Maglev.
Although the polarity switching frequency of the Transrapid system is already around 250Hz the JR system is only around 60Hz so by increasing polarity switching within certain amount of time, the train can and will go faster. The superconductive magnets has much more lead way than conventional electric magnets so they have much more potential to speed it up with little increase in energy consumption.
The only reason why they haven't tested faster speed that I can think of is because the limitation in distance of tracks of the test course.
Of course JR Central will need to renew the frequency inverter but if you think about it the ones they are using right now ares probably the same inverter that power companies in the west use at power stations.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Timing of Chuo and Tokaido Shinkansen*

Tokaido Shinkansen is 335 km long between Shinagawa Station and Nagoya Station. There are 10 intermediate stations.

Nozomi seems to cover the distance in 1:35...1:38 with 1 stop at Shin-Yokohama.
Kodama stops in all 10 intermediate stations and takes 2:40...2:41 to do so.

Chuo Shinkansen is 286 km long between Shinagawa Station and Nagoya Station. There are 4 intermediate stations:
Hashimoto
???
Takamori
Nakatsugawa

Does the quoted 40 minute trip time Shinagawa-Nagoya include all 4 intermediate stops, or does it not?


----------



## quashlo

No, it's likely the fastest service.



Hegemonic said:


> Awesome progress, will visitors be able to enjoy test rides also?


Current plan is yes. First, they said yes, then they said no (because of conflict with the construction timeline and development of the train control system). Now, the latest news is that they will again aim for (paid) rides on the fully-extended test track after the necessary testing has been completed:
http://www.jiji.com/jc/zc?k=201112/2011122100902


----------



## trainrover

chornedsnorkack said:


> the total radius of curvature is different from the horizontal and vertical radius (and smaller than either)


(a) you mean banking, right? and (b) excuse me in advance for the maths lesson, but how can the total be smaller than either the horizontal or vertical radius, plus (c) isn't pinpointing its very own (radial) pivot impossible what with it 'forever' changing?


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central invites press to tour maglev extension work*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/120514/trd12051422340016-n1.htm



> ＪＲ東海は１４日、山梨県都留市を基点とした「山梨リニア実験線」の延伸区間（２４・４キロ）の工事現場を報道陣に公開した。
> 
> 実験線は平成９年に先行区間として１８・４キロが開通しており、延伸区間が完成すれば実験線は計４２・８キロになる。完成後はリニアの車両を現行の４両から１２両編成に組み替え、時速５００キロでの走行試験を計画している。
> 
> ＪＲ側がこの日公開したのは「大ノ入工区」（同県上野原市）のうち、秋山トンネル～大ノ入川橋梁～第１大ノ入トンネルの２８０メートル。延伸部分にある１０カ所のトンネルは３月末にすべてが貫通した。
> 
> 秋山トンネルでは壁面のコンクリート工事が完了して、実験線の軌道となるトンネル内の路盤も完成。来年春に設備機能試験が予定されている。


On 2012.05.14, JR Central invited press officials on a tour of the 24.4 km extension of the maglev test track in Uenohara City, Yamanashi Prefecture. The section opened for vieweing was a 280 m segment including portions of the 3.8 km Akiyama Tunnel, the Ōnoiri River Bridge, the Tanazawa Viaduct, and the No. 1 Ōnoiri Tunnel. Tunneling work on all 10 tunnels on the extension was completed at the end of March this year. The concrete walls and trackbed inside Akiyama have already been completed.

ANN news report (2012.05.14):






_Kanagawa Shimbun_ video report:


----------



## Hegemonic

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## inanutshell

This board would be a lot poorer without you quashlo



> _Kanagawa Shimbun_ video report:


Are those tubes for the connections between the levitation coils?

If so I'd be a bit surprised that they integrate them in the initial track bed instead of just installing fully wired track modules.

You'd think it would be cheaper to standardize the whole wiring and track construction in some factory somewhere.


----------



## quashlo

Well, there's supposed to be a conduit on the outer edges of the guideway behind the coil panels, for running feeder cables and such:
http://www.linear-chuo-shinkansen-cpf.gr.jp/kids/kaibou.html

However, the guideway design looks slightly different... It's a bit hard to tell since the video resolution isn't great.


----------



## inanutshell

quashlo said:


> Well, there's supposed to be a conduit on the outer edges of the guideway behind the coil panels, for running feeder cables and such:


Sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm talking about the black tubes whose ends you can see, e.g., at 0:47.

or here









I assume it's for the cross connections between the guideway coils.
You can see it in your link in the last picture above the "Doushite kabeni butsukaranai no?" (which talks about it: "「ガイドウェイ」の左右にあるコイル（浮上・案内コイル）は電線によって結ばれています。 [...]")


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Isn't that rebar? Those tubes will be encased in concrete. Wouldn't you want anything to do with power delivery to be easily accessible and removable, if required? It may be something else not as critical.


----------



## quashlo

Those do look like rebar caps a bit, but that'd be some really thick rebar, especially compared to the rebar next to it for the actual guideway "tracks". I think *inanutshell* is right... It's probably just tubing to protect the wires connecting the coils on opposite sides of the track. The interval between the pipes looks to be about equivalent to the center-to-center distance of the coil panels.

For reference, here are the panels on the completed section of the test track:
http://www45.tok2.com/home/todo94/photogallery/tabisaki/train/linear/yamanashilinear-gideway.JPG


----------



## hmmwv

Those are conduits with black coating on, they will be cemented in that's why there are caps on them, to prevent loose cement from getting in and plug the conduit.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō governor at World Cities Summit: Maglev will create revolutionary Tōkyō‒Ōsaka megalopolis*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/120702/trd12070214160012-n1.htm



> 【シンガポール＝酒井潤】都市が抱える問題について、世界各都市の代表らが集まって解決策を探る「世界都市サミット（ＷＣＳ）」が２日、シンガポールの複合施設「マリーナ・サン・ベイズ」で開催され、東京都の石原慎太郎知事が全体会議で「都市は人間のすべての願望、期待をかなえる使命を負っている。ひとつの集合体として、多様な機能を備えないと完全な都市とはいえない」とスピーチした。
> 
> 石原知事は「リニアが開通して東京と大阪が５５分で結ばれれば、世界に例がない画期的なマンモス都市となる。東京の過度の集中集積をうまく分散し、太平洋沿岸が機能的に大都市となることを目指している」と語った。
> 
> ＷＣＳは２年に一度、シンガポール政府が開催しており、今回が３回目。今回は「暮らしやすく持続可能な都市」がテーマで、約１００都市が参加した。


At the World Cities Summit 2012 in Singapore on 2012.07.02, Tōkyō Prefecture governor Ishihara Shintarō discussed how the Chūō Shinkansen maglev will create a giant megalopolis from Tōkyō to Ōsaka, defining a new type of urban structure that will be the largest of its kind anywhere in the world. With the maglev eventually linking Japan's three largest metropolitan areas end-to-end in less than one hour, Ishihara hopes that it will decentralize some of Tōkyō’s functions to Ōsaka and other cities along the Pacific coastline of Japan.

ANN news report (2012.07.02):






To some extent, this is simply strengthening urban interactions that already exist, as the Taiheiyō Belt from Tōkyō all the way down to Fukuoka is the largest interconnected metropolis in the world, with over 80 million residents and two of the world’s busiest air routes (Haneda – Itami and Haneda – Fukuoka, the former ignoring the Shinkansen’s share of the Kansai – Tōkyō market). I think the substantially decreased travel times provided by the maglev, combined with improvements in communications / IT infrastructure, will make it significantly easier to live anywhere and work anywhere in the region.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyō governor at World Cities Summit: Maglev will create revolutionary Tōkyō‒Ōsaka megalopolis*
> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/120702/trd12070214160012-n1.htm
> 
> 
> 
> At the World Cities Summit 2012 in Singapore on 2012.07.02, Tōkyō Prefecture governor Ishihara Shintarō discussed how the Chūō Shinkansen maglev will create a giant megalopolis from Tōkyō to Ōsaka, defining a new type of urban structure that will be the largest of its kind anywhere in the world. With the maglev eventually linking Japan's three largest metropolitan areas end-to-end in less than one hour,


How many minutes are the Shinagawa-Osaka express maglev trains scheduled to take, exactly?


----------



## loefet

^ The projected travel time is 67 minutes with the fastest service. 
Compared to the 140-150 minutes required for the Nozomi services today.
But that number is based on the planned operating speed of 500 km/h that exists today, who known they might go even faster in the future.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

loefet said:


> ^ The projected travel time is 67 minutes with the fastest service.
> Compared to the 140-150 minutes required for the Nozomi services today.
> But that number is based on the planned operating speed of 500 km/h that exists today, who known they might go even faster in the future.


Well I believe there is still room since speed of maglev is directly connected to the switching frequency of polarity within the guidance electromagnet in which 500Km/h is achieved by a modest 50Hz where as the Transrapid system utilizes 250Hz.


----------



## quashlo

The article quotes Ishihara as referencing 55 minutes, which is why I translated to "less than one hour". Of course, he could have just gotten the numbers wrong, but like everyone else here, I don't think it's unreasonable, given that they are projecting 2045 for Nagoya‒Ōsaka. Even assuming the schedule for that segment is accelerated to 2027, they'd definitely still have some time to increase the speed beyond 500 km/h if they wanted to.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Nozomi trains now take 1:34 for the trip Shinagawa-Nagoya, with 1 stop. How long have they been operating at 270 km/h?

Considering the track geometry of Tokaido Shinkansen, same since 1964, how long shall Tokaido Shinkansen Shinagawa-Nagoya take in 2026?

When shall Tohoku Shinkansen be sped up from 300 km/h to 320 km/h?


----------



## coth

chornedsnorkack said:


> Nozomi trains now take 1:34 for the trip Shinagawa-Nagoya, with 1 stop. How long have they been operating at 270 km/h?
> 
> Considering the track geometry of Tokaido Shinkansen, same since 1964, how long shall Tokaido Shinkansen Shinagawa-Nagoya take in 2026?
> 
> When shall Tohoku Shinkansen be sped up from 300 km/h to 320 km/h?


you mixed up the thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478269


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central working on maglev proposal for Northeast Corridor*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/2012/07/13/gJQAqXgtmW_story.html



> A small privately owned Washington company is lobbying to develop a high-speed rail system that would take passengers from the District to Baltimore in 15 minutes and to New York in an hour.
> 
> The Northeast Maglev, a downtown D.C. firm with 30 employees, is working with Central Japan Railway Co. — which operates the Shinkansen bullet train in Japan — to develop a maglev network that would connect Washington and New York, with stops in Baltimore, Wilmington and Philadelphia, including BWI Airport, Philadelphia International Airport and Newark Liberty International Airport. Eventually, the company wants to extend the line to Boston.
> 
> Trains that use maglev technology, or magnetic levitation, typically travel faster than traditional rail — Shanghai’s maglev train runs at an average of at least 139 miles per hour, compared to Acela Express that runs at an average 84 miles per hour. The only commercial maglev lines are in Aichi, Japan, and Shanghai. Maglev vehicles are suspended above the track and use magnetic propulsion.
> 
> The project is unrelated to a proposal by Amtrak to build a high-speed rail system in the region by 2040. Amtrak, which runs the Acela Express, last week released a $151 billion proposal to redevelop and build out a high-speed rail network that would enable travel between Philadelphia and New York in 37 minutes, and between Washington and New York in 94 minutes.
> 
> It is not the first time there’s been an interest in building a maglev system in the Northeast, but previous attempts were halted by lack of support from lawmakers and funding shortfalls. In 2001, officials with the Maryland Department of Transportation, the District of Columbia, Baltimore, Baltimore County and the Maryland Transit Administration formed the Baltimore-Washington Maglev Project, which competed for Federal Railroad Administration consideration to develop a 39-mile maglev line linking Camden Yard in Baltimore, BWI Airport and Union Station in D.C. But the project, which in 2007 was estimated to cost $5.1 billion, was cost-prohibitive and lacked legislative support, Maryland Transit Administration spokesman Terry Owens said.
> 
> Owens said Northeast Maglev has not yet met with anyone at MTA.
> 
> The Northeast Maglev project is still in its infancy, according to an attorney advising the company on regulatory and governmental issues.
> 
> “It hasn’t launched all the way yet,” said John Merrigan, who co-chairs the lobbying practice at DLA Piper, one of three lobbying firms Northeast Maglev has hired since March to track legislation impacting magnetic levitation transportation, including the transportation bill President Obama signed July 6. The two other lobbying firms are American Defense International and Commonwealth Research Associates, to whom the company has paid $10,000 and $8,400 in lobbying fees, respectively.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Northeast Maglev said it is “too early to discuss project details” and declined to comment on potential funding sources or a timeline for the project, saying only that company leaders are meeting with officials.
> 
> “The Northeast Corridor is an economic powerhouse, but gridlock threatens to constrain growth,” the company said in a statement. “It’s time for America to harness technology that is faster, cleaner and safer ... we believe that as the U.S. looks at transportation solutions to meet growing demand, it makes sense to invest in the most advanced technology that is proven and available.”
> 
> Northeast Maglev is not affiliated with Maglev Inc., the Pennsylvania company that, prior to declaring Chapter 11 bankruptcy in 2011, wanted to develop a maglev train from Pittsburgh International Airport to Greensburg, Penn.
> 
> An Amtrak spokesman said he has not seen Northeast Maglev’s plans.
> 
> One of the lobbyists affiliated with the project, Chris Brady of Commonwealth Research, agreed to pay $300 last month to settle a complaint brought by a Georgia government watchdog group before the Georgia Government Transparency and Campaign Finance Commission.
> 
> The watchdog group accused Brady of paying $17,000 for House Speaker David Ralston and his family to take a trip to Europe in 2010 without first registering as a lobbyist in Georgia that year. Brady, whose firm has lobbied for a maglev line between Atlanta and Chattanooga, missed the deadline to file disclosure reports required of lobbyists, the commission found. Brady’s attorney said he agreed to pay $300 to settle the matter, but denied wrongdoing.


More news on JR Central’s interest in developing its superconducting maglev technology for the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## dumbfword

As much I wish it would happen. It won't. Sadly


----------



## Hegemonic

Any news on the test track?


----------



## quashlo

*Nara Prefecture to conduct survey to determine location of maglev station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/121018/nar12101802120003-n1.htm



> ■市町村首長にアンケート
> 
> ■他の誘致構想も調査
> 
> 生駒、大和郡山の両市が誘致を表明しているリニア中央新幹線の中間駅について、荒井正吾知事は１７日、県内３９市町村の首長を対象にアンケートを実施したことを明らかにした。両市の誘致構想について意見を集約し、両市以外の誘致構想の有無などについても尋ねる内容。アンケート結果はＪＲ東海に伝える。ただ、県の担当者は結果について「そのまま誘致先の決定となるわけではない」としている。
> 
> 県内市町村の首長が出席して９月、リニア中央新幹線をテーマに開かれた県・市町村長サミットで、生駒、大和郡山の両市長が、それぞれ誘致をアピールしたことを受け、アンケートを実施した。
> 
> 用紙はＡ４判１枚で、設問は５問。「両市に対する質問」や「リニア奈良駅の重視すべき機能や条件、設置場所の考え方」を尋ねているほか、２市以外の場所でも希望があれば記入できる欄を設けた。９月２８日付で発送し、締め切りは１０月１９日としている。
> 
> この日の定例会見で、荒井知事は「市町村長の意見を聞いて、県全体の民意を明らかにしたい」とアンケートの狙いを説明。
> 
> 結果については「利用者の利便性を考え、どこにすれば他の交通機関への接続、乗り継ぎ機能があるかということについて、客観的なデータを元に検証していきたい」と述べた。
> 
> 県の担当者は、他にも誘致を希望する首長が現れた場合や、特定の市町村に賛成が集中した場合などについて、「アンケートはあくまで参考意見。ほかにも県議の意見や、さまざまなデータも踏まえた上で総合的に判断したい」と話している。


Looks like its down to Ikoma City and Yamato Kōriyama City…


----------



## George08

The idea of a maglev line connecting Tokyo with Osaka is stunning.

When this line could open?


----------



## Crash_N

George08 said:


> The idea of a maglev line connecting Tokyo with Osaka is stunning.
> 
> When this line could open?


If I'm not mistaken, they plan to open the section to Nagoya by 2027, and complete the line to Osaka in 2045.


----------



## Hegemonic

How is the test track progressing?
When will it be open to public for joy rides?


----------



## PJeka

Hegemonic said:


> When will it be open to public for joy rides?


http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/business/T101125005000.htm


> Construction work is under way to extend the test track from 18.4 kilometers to 42.8 kilometers by the end of fiscal 2013, and JR Tokai plans to begin accepting passengers on the test track once the work is completed


"end of fiscal 2013" it is March 2014


----------



## quashlo

*Nara City pushes Gakken Toshi as third potential maglev station site*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/macro/news/121024/mca1210241117007-n1.htm



> *市長「学研都市が妥当」*
> 
> 奈良市の仲川げん市長は２３日の定例会見で、リニア中央新幹線の中間駅誘致に名乗りを挙げる方針を表明した。「市北部の学研都市（関西文化学術研究都市）が妥当」とし、奈良県に対して誘致先としての優位性をアピールするプレゼンテーションも実施したいとしている。中間駅には、すでに生駒、大和郡山の両市が名乗りを挙げており、今後の誘致合戦は三つ巴の構図となった。
> 
> 県内に設置予定の中間駅は、昭和４８年の国の基本計画で「奈良市付近」と明記されながらも、奈良市はこれまで具体的な候補地を挙げた誘致を実施してこなかった。
> 
> 会見で仲川市長は「計画には『奈良市付近』とあって、『生駒』とも『大和郡山』とも書いていない」と両市を牽制。「県内で（誘致の）小競り合いをしている場合ではなく、オール奈良で誘致できるように議論を進めるべきだ」とした。報道陣に「奈良が手を挙げるという意味か」と問われると、「実質誘致です」と答えた。
> 
> 学研都市の優位性について、仲川市長は「地元にとっての利益だけでなく、利用者にとっての利便性や、企業としての採算性が重要だ」と指摘。誘致に向けて「生駒市、大和郡山市、県とも協議していきたい」と述べた。
> 
> 奈良市の参戦について、生駒市の山下真市長は「在来線の既存駅に接続する形で、地上駅建設のまとまった用地を確保するのは困難」と課題を指摘する一方、「複数の候補地が優位性を主張し、県民の間で議論が高まるのは良いことだ」と歓迎。大和郡山市の上田清市長は、奈良市の誘致の具体的な中身が不明としたうえで、「これまで通り、大和郡山市としての考えを訴えていきたい」と冷静に受け止めた。
> 
> 一方、県の担当者は「奈良市から具体的な場所や計画などの要望などがあれば、対応していきたい」と話している。


----------



## Equario

Maglev will be operated by JR Tokai, or in order to emphasize on it's outstanding speed JR Maglev will be introduced?


----------



## quashlo

Both.

JR has been involved in the development of maglev technology in Japan for a long time now, and the so-called "JR superconducting maglev" is what will be used on the Chūō Shinkansen. JR Central (JR Tōkai) will be operating it, as it's in their territory and is a parallel service to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.


----------



## Equario

*quashlo*, thanks for your answer!


----------



## Silver Swordsman

Does anyone have any pictures of construction?


----------



## castermaild55

Iida, Nagano 
it will be there like these








http://blog-imgs-31.fc2.com/d/o/n/donboolacoo/201106131906477c5.jpg









http://blog-imgs-53.fc2.com/d/o/n/donboolacoo/20120727161547cd9.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------

some photos　（kofu basin , yamanashi)









http://sokuup.net/img/soku_15017.jpg


















http://sokuup.net/img/soku_15018.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1351346278.jpg









http://sokuup.net/img/soku_15019.jpg









http://karakama.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/karakama/2012/20120617_13.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/dream4ever/imgs/c/2/c200c928.jpg









http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/n/nabechi_51/20120717/20120717175227.jpg









http://www7.plala.or.jp/kosoetsu-railway/IMG_0379_1.JPG









http://www7.plala.or.jp/kosoetsu-railway/IMG_0390_1.JPG









http://inamai.com/image/photo/2012/05/2012051618244700000470301.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1351344238.jpg









http://yamanashi-kbh.sakura.ne.jp/s...4B88BE381AEE383AAE3838BE382A2E5B7A5E4BA8B.JPG


----------



## castermaild55

Yamanashi









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/006/961/17/N000/000/002/130744402079416318918.jpg

around station








http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/006/961/17/N000/000/003/135099093237313130020.jpg









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/006/961/17/N000/000/002/132028301257413215707.jpg

*map*




。


----------



## Equario

castermaild55 said:


> http://www7.plala.or.jp/kosoetsu-railway/IMG_0379_1.JPG


The whole track will be covered with the tube?


----------



## Hegemonic

Wow, great updates and great question^^.
How far off is it from being completed.


----------



## castermaild55

Equario said:


> The whole track will be covered with the tube?


A scene is amazing veiw of Kofu basin.
in spring, everything change to pink.
I also surprised at this tube.
I hate tube Shinkansen if so
I think it is only places with the danger that something will fall.


----------



## pdovak

Equario said:


> The whole track will be covered with the tube?


All non-tunneled sections are to have covers in some form, known as 'noise hoods.' They aren't required for the system, but for the strict noise regulations in Japan.

Construction on the test track is planned to end late 2013 / early 2014, from what I hear.


----------



## Equario

pdovak said:


> All non-tunneled sections are to be covered by these tubes, known as 'noise hoods.' They aren't required for the system, but for the strict noise regulations in Japan.
> 
> Construction on the test track is planned to end late 2013 / early 2014, from what I hear.


Thanks a lot for your answer! Would never think that Maglev would be more noisy than high speed trains.


----------



## patrykus

It's quite sad you won't be able to enjoy the speed during the trip. But on another hand I wonder if this enclosure could potentially be used in future when faster maglev trains will be developed which would require vacuum to operate. Have anybody a clue if such adaptation is theoretically possible in this case and if it is maybe taken under consideration for more distant future?


----------



## trainrover

How come maglev's noisier than conventional HSR?


----------



## loefet

^^ Tunnelboom's.
If it's all a tunnel then you won't have that issue.


----------



## trainrover

You mean sonic boom, as in exceeding the sound barrier a.k.a. maximum speed of sound?


----------



## loefet

^^ Yeah, it's a type of sonic boom that occur when a train exits a tunnel at high speeds, the higher the speed the more noise you get. In Japan there is a strict 70dB limit on how noisy a train is allowed to be in built up areas, then this is a problem. So by adding a roof to the structure, thus making the whole thing (that is in a built up area) a tunnel you eliminate that problem.

More at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_boom

There are videos on Youtube where you can hear them, but they seems to have some server issues at the moment I'm unable to link to any of them.


----------



## patrykus

So what's with the unbuilt up area? Is the track going to have the tunnel there as well?


----------



## trainrover

Hmmmm. Any chance of learning what might be the dampening characteristics of these planned outdoor tubes? Plus is an intercity route now being constructed? If not, then what fraction of the design phase is now complete?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

trainrover said:


> Hmmmm. Any chance of learning what might be the dampening characteristics of these planned outdoor tubes? Plus is an intercity route now being constructed? If not, then what fraction of the design phase is now complete?


Don't know the details but what I heard is that it acts like a silencer for a gun in which it has slits on the tunnel which releases air from the side so some of the force of booming will dissipate from the mouth of the tunnel.


----------



## Silver Swordsman

patrykus said:


> It's quite sad you won't be able to enjoy the speed during the trip. But on another hand I wonder if this enclosure could potentially be used in future when faster maglev trains will be developed which would require vacuum to operate. Have anybody a clue if such adaptation is theoretically possible in this case and if it is maybe taken under consideration for more distant future?


Nope, not unless you create airtight doors for the areas that are underground/in tunnels.


----------



## trainrover

This is pretty exciting ... remind us, please, just what speeds are being bandied about here.


----------



## patrykus

Silver Swordsman said:


> Nope, not unless you create airtight doors for the areas that are underground/in tunnels.


Thought it can't be completely sealed. Thanks for the response. Does anybody know the answer to my other question: Are there any sections of the track between Tokyo and Nagoya (or Osaka) located in non residential area so the tube won't be necessary?


----------



## makita09

loefet said:


> ^^ Yeah, it's a type of sonic boom that occur when a train exits a tunnel at high speeds, the higher the speed the more noise you get.


Tunnel boom is created when the train _enters_ the tunnel, the shock wave traverses the tunnel at the speed of sound. The effect is at the exit, but caused at the entrance.


----------



## quashlo

*Tenri City wants to join fray for potential site of Nara maglev station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/121219/nar12121902020002-n1.htm



> リニア中央新幹線の中間駅誘致をめぐり、天理市の南佳策市長は１８日、市議会の代表質問で「ＪＲ東海などの調査で（中間駅の）候補地を決める段階になれば名乗りを挙げたい」と答弁し、条件付きで将来的な誘致合戦への名乗りに意欲をみせた。
> 
> 具体的な誘致場所について、市議から「櫟本（いちのもと）地区は名阪国道、京奈和自動車道のインターチェンジに近く、広大な土地開発が可能だ」などと指摘され、南市長は「基本的に同じ考え」と答弁した。
> 
> 答弁後、南市長は報道陣の取材に対し、「県が中心になって進めている事業で、県とＪＲ東海の方針が固まれば、いつでも（誘致に）手を挙げる心づもりだ」と発言。ただ、櫟本地区への誘致については「まだ全然決まっていない」とし、「今の段階で手を挙げるのは拙速と考えており、専門部署を立ち上げるつもりはない」と現時点では慎重な姿勢もみせた。
> 
> 中間駅誘致には、これまでに県内では奈良、生駒、大和郡山の各市が名乗りを挙げている。


Their proposed location is in the Ichinomoto area, which is close to the Meihan Kokudō and an interchange on the Keinawa Expressway. The new station would likely be co-located with the existing Ichinomoto Station on the Sakurai Line (Man’yō Mahoroba Line), which offers a one-seat ride to central Nara.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central conducting additional boring tests on proposed maglev alignment*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20121231/KT121228ATI090003000.php



> リニア中央新幹線関連で、県内の少なくとも計１３カ所でボーリングなどの調査が行われていることが３０日、沿線の関係者への取材で分かった。調査地点はＪＲ東海が２０１１年８月に示した概略路線（３キロ幅）内の中央付近から南側を中心に分布。県内の調査地点のおおまかな全体像が明らかになるのは初めてで、これらの調査で得られた地質データなどを基に路線の絞り込みが行われるとみられる。
> 
> 同社は、来年秋にも公表する環境影響評価（アセスメント）準備書で具体的な路線や中間駅の位置を示す。リニア計画は、１４年に予定されている着工に向けた環境整備が進む。
> 
> １３カ所のうち、新たに判明したのは飯田市から木曽郡南木曽町にかけての８カ所。飯田市は中央道西側の飯田風越高校敷地内、その西方の同市滝の沢、県営松川ダム西方の黒川沿い。下伊那郡阿智村は小黒川上流。南木曽町内は国道２５６号清内路トンネルの北方から岐阜県境に近い男滝・女滝付近にかけての計４カ所。このほか、岐阜県中津川市山口（旧木曽郡山口村）の１カ所も調査対象となっている。
> 
> これまでに判明済みの５調査地点は、天竜川の東側に位置する下伊那郡豊丘村南部の２カ所、これより西の飯田市内では中央道東側の同市上郷黒田、風越山の東方、県営松川ダムの南西地点。
> 
> 南木曽町内の調査地点のうち、男滝・女滝付近ではボーリング調査に加え、地中で火薬を爆破させた振動で地質を調べる「弾性波探査」用の穴も掘削されている。
> 
> 概略路線内での調査地点の分布を見ると、南木曽町内の一部は３キロ幅の中央付近に位置し、阿智村から飯田市、豊丘村にかけては風越山東方の１カ所を除き全てが３キロ幅内の南側に位置している。
> 
> ＪＲ東海広報部は、各調査地点が具体的な路線の位置を示しているということではないとしている。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 南木曽町吾妻の「男滝・女滝」付近にあるリニア中央新幹線関連のボーリング地点（手前と右奥）＝２７日


It was revealed on 2012.12.30 that JR Central has been conducting boring tests at a total of at least 13 locations, most of them concentrated along the centerline or the southern edge of the 3 km wide “swath” that JR Central announced in 2011.08. For eight locations, between Iida City and Nagiso Town, this is the first news unveiled to the public about them, while it was already known that tests were being conducted at the remaining five locations. In addition to borings, holes have also been drilled at some of the locations in preparation for elastic-wave vibration tests.

Information on soil conditions and other data obtained in these tests will be used to narrow down the alignment options. The specific route alignment and specific location of intermediate stations will be revealed in the environmental assessments to be published next autumn.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central will restart public maglev rides if Tōkyō wins 2020 Olympics*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130101k0000m020085000c.html



> ＪＲ東海の山田佳臣社長は毎日新聞のインタビューに応じ、２０２０年夏の東京五輪が実現した場合、期間中にリニア中央新幹線を山梨県内の実験線で乗客を乗せて特別運行する意向を明らかにした。リニアは東京−名古屋間で２７年開業を目指しており、山田社長は「リニアの素晴らしさを世界に知ってほしい」と意欲を示した。【高橋昌紀】
> 
> 特別運行は、五輪に合わせて世界中から訪れる大勢の観光客らの体験乗車を想定。最先端の技術を集めたリニアを体験できる機会をＰＲすることで、東京五輪の招致活動を後押しする狙いもある。
> 
> 山田社長は「五輪を盛り上げるため、リニアを利用できるように努力する。技術的に２０年には体験乗車が十分に可能だ」と述べた。２０年の夏季五輪開催地は東京、スペインのマドリード、トルコのイスタンブールの３都市に絞り込まれ、９月の国際オリンピック委員会（ＩＯＣ）総会で決まる。
> 
> 同社によると、実験線での体験乗車は０７年までに計１４万人が参加。延伸工事のため中断しており、実験の状況を踏まえ再開する方針で、時期などは未定。山田社長は「五輪期間中は（実験よりも）優先させる」と強調した。
> 
> 実験線はデータ収集などが目的で、延伸工事は１３年末に山梨県上野原市−笛吹市間４２．８キロが完成予定だ。
> 
> 五輪と鉄道の関係は深く、１９６４年の東京五輪の開幕直前には「夢の超特急」東海道新幹線が開業。２０１６年夏のリオデジャネイロ五輪に向けブラジルでは高速鉄道の建設計画が進んでいる。


----------



## Hegemonic

quashlo said:


> *JR Central will restart public maglev rides if Tōkyō wins 2020 Olympics*
> http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130101k0000m020085000c.html


I thought they were going to start rides once the extension of the test track was complete anyway.

Is JR now saying that they will only restart test rides if Tokyo wins the 2020 Olymipics, or are they saying they will open for commercial operation by 2020 if the games are won?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> I thought they were going to start rides once the extension of the test track was complete anyway.
> 
> Is JR now saying that they will only restart test rides if Tokyo wins the 2020 Olymipics, or are they saying they will open for commercial operation by 2020 if the games are won?


It's just an PR campaign prop although they will need to test the L0 vehicle before starting any public test runs.
With the extension JR Tokai will restart testing such as 15 car running. They will also need to test the terminal speed test in which JR groups are required a 25% buffer from commercial top speed so they need to test the cars at 625Km/h.


----------



## Hegemonic

625kph nice, do you think they will test beyond this speed, like e.g. 700 or 750kph.

Wheel on steel train advocates currently boasts they can match maglev speeds. 
They say the TGV achieved 575kph, almost the same as maglev.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> 625kph nice, do you think they will test beyond this speed, like e.g. 700 or 750kph.


Don't know if they will actually try but it is not difficult since they only need to crank up the frequency inverter up to some thing like 80~90 Htz and maybe put in more electricity. 
As for conventional wheel on rail HSR, they'll burn the motor if they force it to far without better cooling. Fastech was already using a water jacket. To go faster means more electricity current meaning more heat. In any case it will be a test type that can never be used for commercial service. Another PR stunt.


----------



## coth

Hegemonic said:


> 625kph nice, do you think they will test beyond this speed, like e.g. 700 or 750kph.
> 
> Wheel on steel train advocates currently boasts they can match maglev speeds.
> They say the TGV achieved 575kph, almost the same as maglev.


But TGV needs 200 km straight to reach that speed. Maglev did 590 kmph on a short 18 km section.


----------



## Hegemonic

coth said:


> But TGV needs 200 km straight to reach that speed. Maglev did 590 kmph on a short 18 km section.


Yes, good point and as Samuruiblue stated it was a modified TGV with special coolant system for the engine.

The maglev will need no modifications, just standard vehicle.

I hope to ride it next year, if they permit joy rides.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> Yes, good point and as Samuruiblue stated it was a modified TGV with special coolant system for the engine.
> 
> The maglev will need no modifications, just standard vehicle.
> 
> I hope to ride it next year, if they permit joy rides.


There will be a verrrrry long que.:lol:

By the way the water jacket I posted earlier was for the Japanese test train the fastech 360 not the French.


----------



## Ruston

coth said:


> But TGV needs 200 km straight to reach that speed. Maglev did 590 kmph on a short 18 km section.


Doesn't matter for service , the max acceleration and deceleration is limited by comfort reasons, not by technology. even if Maglev could do a 4G ramp, its better performances couldn't be used in normal service.


----------



## FM 2258

pdovak said:


> Operating speeds are planned for 500kph/311mph.
> 
> 
> <snip>.


For maglev I thought they would be able to go much faster than that. 

Isn't China planning in the same speed on wheels with their CRH500? 311mph over ground is still pretty damn fast.


----------



## Sopomon

FM 2258 said:


> For maglev I thought they would be able to go much faster than that.
> 
> Isn't China planning in the same speed on wheels with their CRH500? 311mph over ground is still pretty damn fast.


Seriously, the wear and tear involved with running at that speed for commercial operations is just ridiculous, it'd almost mean a maintenance check every 4 runs or so. The technology is just not there yet.


----------



## 33Hz

coth said:


> But TGV needs 200 km straight to reach that speed. Maglev did 590 kmph on a short 18 km section.


It actually took 70 km to reach that speed. It took 41 km to reach 500 km/h.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

33Hz said:


> It actually took 70 km to reach that speed. It took 41 km to reach 500 km/h.


I believe during the French run they also cranked up the catenary voltage by 25%, wheel diameter was increased 19% and the catenary tension increased 60%.


----------



## Coccodrillo

And the train was composed by 5 vehicles (2 locomotives + 3 coaches, instead of 2 + 8), the central coach had two powered shared boogies (TGV coaches shares their boogies between them but not with the loco, so N coaches have N+1 boogies, the record train thus had 6 powered boogies out of 8), and so on. The 575 km/h record, like all those above ~400/450 km/h of traditional rail vehicles, were made by modified trains, while maglev's record was made by a potentially series train...


----------



## Sunfuns

TGV's record was partially demonstration of technology and partially PR trick. The commercial limits for the conventional rail now ar probably somewhere in a 350 to 400 kmh range. 

Still the difference in projected operating speed for this project and the current top operating speed for conventional rail (ca 320 kmh) is not as great as I imagined...


----------



## coth

Ruston said:


> Doesn't matter for service , the max acceleration and deceleration is limited by comfort reasons, not by technology. even if Maglev could do a 4G ramp, its better performances couldn't be used in normal service.


Shanghai Maglev does 430km in 188 seconds. That's just 0,06g. With 15 km and 590 kmph max speed that would be 0,9 m/sq sec or 0,09g. Less than metro trains does - 1,3 m/sq sec. So, still quite comfortable. 

With 0,9 m/sq sec of constant acceleration it would be more than a 1240 km/h on 70-kilometer section. The Supersonic Train  Of course it's just pure numbers. Not taking technologies into account.


----------



## Tyr

Hegemonic said:


> I thought they were going to start rides once the extension of the test track was complete anyway.
> 
> Is JR now saying that they will only restart test rides if Tokyo wins the 2020 Olymipics, or are they saying they will open for commercial operation by 2020 if the games are won?


Would be nice...I have heard murmerings that they might start an early Kofu/Showa-Kanagawa service in the early 2020s.

And yeah, I thought it was next year public test rides were to start again


----------



## Ruston

coth said:


> Shanghai Maglev does 430km in 188 seconds. That's just 0,06g. With 15 km and 590 kmph max speed that would be 0,9 m/sq sec or 0,09g. Less than metro trains does - 1,3 m/sq sec. So, still quite comfortable.
> 
> With 0,9 m/sq sec of constant acceleration it would be more than a 1240 km/h on 70-kilometer section. The Supersonic Train  Of course it's just pure numbers. Not taking technologies into account.


My point is that conventional trains are already able to have accelerations of 0,97 m/s2 in actual service (1,3-1,45 in tests); maglev probabily could have much bigger accelerations that however could not be used for comfort reasons.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central resumes running tests with new L0 mass-production unit*

On 2013.06.03, JR Central invited members of the press to see the first L0 formation (a five-car consist, but final formation will be 12 cars long) towed out to the test center in Tsuru City, Yamanashi Prefecture and run at low speed (10 km/h) on the test track to check clearances and safety. Levitation tests will begin sometime this month, gradually increasing the speed until 500 km/h running tests are reached in September. Once the test track is extended to 42.8 km, the maglev will be able to run at the top speed of 500 km/h for about two minutes.

Kanaloco video report:






There’s also other video reports here:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130603/k10015026721000.html
http://news.tv-asahi.co.jp/news_society/articles/000006474.html


----------



## coth

Looks like it's being pushed by loco


----------



## traveler

Awesome!


----------



## Hegemonic

Do you think they will go for any new speed records?

600 or 700km would be pretty cool.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> Do you think they will go for any new speed records?
> 
> 600 or 700km would be pretty cool.


They need to since JR has an internal safety cap of 25% of top speed. So to enable to run at 500Km/h commercial speed, they need to test the train if it can reach 667Km/h for internal certification.


----------



## Alixx

New L0 trials on yamanashi test track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvNDQt_Gzc


----------



## Alixx

Test Track on July 2013 :

http://ameblo.jp/alpsgo/entry-11563959403.html


----------



## coth

If trainset is 125m long then it runs about 225 kmph.

Looks like it's caught some fire on board judging by body condition @2:40.


----------



## Sopomon

coth said:


> If trainset is 125m long then it runs about 225 kmph.
> 
> Looks like it's caught some fire on board judging by body condition @2:40.


If you look at the back end, it has the same maks in the exact same spot, it's probably ventilation of some sort that gets evacuated there.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

coth said:


> Looks like it's caught some fire on board judging by body condition @2:40.


I believe they still have the diesel generator on board. It is suppose to be replaced with a electro-magnetic coil pick-up to feed the required electricity.


----------



## Rayancito

What is the cost per kilometer in this project?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Theses L0 trains are driveless?


----------



## aquaticko

The profile of the train seems unusually boxy and angular, not what I'd expect from something intended to go 500km/h.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Rayancito said:


> What is the cost per kilometer in this project?


According to JRC, around 178 million dollars US per kilometer but this includes tunneling. JRC did a cost comparison with conventional Shinkansen construction on the same route and came up with an estimate of 146million dollars US per kilometer or 22% more per kilometer for maglev.

Source



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Theses L0 trains are driveless?


I believe JR maglev will be driverless since the speed is beyond human reflex.


----------



## Silly_Walks

SamuraiBlue said:


> I believe JR maglev will be driverless since the speed is beyond human reflex.


Like airplanes are driverless? :lol:


----------



## Sopomon

aquaticko said:


> The profile of the train seems unusually boxy and angular, not what I'd expect from something intended to go 500km/h.


It doesn't matter, so long as it is smooth in the direction of travel, which it is.


----------



## hmmwv

Silly_Walks said:


> Like airplanes are driverless? :lol:


Well for most of the time when airplane speed is above 500km it's driverless too. Shanghai Maglev is also driverless, although it has a computer terminal to monitor train conditions.


----------



## quashlo

*Maglev noise hoods will include view portals
リニアの車窓、パラパラ漫画式に　ＪＲ東海、景色と両立試験へ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO57369400W3A710C1CR8000/

Most of the line will be underground, but on at least some daylight sections, JR Central will also be installing noise hoods to keep noise levels within the required thresholds (70 to 75 dB). Of course, this means that passengers won’t get to see much of the outside, but JR Central says they will be considering embedding small glass windows into the walls of the noise hoods at standard intervals, such that passengers inside a maglev train passing at full speed (500 km/h) would be able to look outside and see the scenery change one step at a time similar to a パラパラ漫画 (flip book animation). They’ve already installed this design on a portion of the maglev test track in Ōtsuki City.

Some of the local governments want the hoods to be made of transparent materials like plastic instead of concrete, but JR Central says that those designs wouldn’t meet the noise insulation and durability requirements.


----------



## Silly_Walks

hmmwv said:


> Well for most of the time when airplane speed is above 500km it's driverless too. Shanghai Maglev is also driverless, although it has a computer terminal to monitor train conditions.


But the reason is not " because the speed is beyond human reflex". Some jets go mach 3, and they have human 'drivers'.


----------



## mkill

Silly_Walks said:


> But the reason is not " because the speed is beyond human reflex". Some jets go mach 3, and they have human 'drivers'.


A jet pilot doesn't have to react to situations like a bear on his track.


----------



## Silly_Walks

mkill said:


> A jet pilot doesn't have to react to situations like a bear on his track.


Neither does a train driver, or an automated train.


----------



## hmmwv

Silly_Walks said:


> But the reason is not " because the speed is beyond human reflex". Some jets go mach 3, and they have human 'drivers'.


But the point is that human drivers can't do much when it's Mach 3, it's autopilot doing the job. The driver is there monitor equipment and do the driving when speed becomes much lower during takeoff and landing.


----------



## loefet

I'm pretty sure that there will be some kind of driver in these trains, or at least some person to oversee the driving in case something happens. Or it could just be that they have removed the windscreen in favour of a video camera and screen, to make it easier to design the train, in case of bird-strikes (or should it be bat strikes seeing the amount of tunnels on the line).
Nice to see some updates of it though.


----------



## Hegemonic

how fast do you think it was going in the vid?

Do you think it had wheels up?


----------



## pdovak

Hegemonic said:


> how fast do you think it was going in the vid?
> 
> Do you think it had wheels up?


The train needs to be going in excess of 90mph to levitate, so it was definitely on wheels.


----------



## Rayancito

It seems financially ilogical to wait between 2027 and 2040 to arrive to Osaka, in fact i can´t see how can it be profitable between those years. What is the reason for delaying the arrival to Osaka?


----------



## quashlo

^^ JR Central wants to minimize the financial burden, so they are spreading out the investment over time.


----------



## quashlo

More recent low-speed maglev testing:






According to this article, they could begin testing at top speed before the month is over:
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2013072490222753.html


----------



## traveler

Good news!


----------



## SamuraiBlue

JR Central and Kanagawa prefecture held a second joint briefing session on the 24th explaining the outlines of the station to be constructed near Hashimoto. The stations will consist of 3 floors underground which will be 1,000 meter long and 50 meter wide. It will consist of one entrance to ground level with entrance gate and toilet facilities on the 2nd floor. There will be no ticket selling booth with all seats to be assigned as reserved seats.










Q&A session took more time then anticipated with people asking about EM & vibration pollution, safety issues concerning earthquakes & fire and effect on property value along the underground route.

Source here.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> It will consist of one entrance to ground level


Perhaps something a bit (plus a couple more escalators) like this?
http://pics.livedoor.com/u/momo_o3/7639066

or this:

http://white.ap.teacup.com/tobufan31601/img/1273113298.jpg

Just add a traffic rotary for taxis and a bus stop, and you're set.


----------



## quashlo

*500 km/h tests of L0 series maglev to begin on 2013.08.29
リニア走行試験前倒し　２９日に再開*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/yamanashi/news/20130820-OYT8T01203.htm

On 2013.08.20, JR Central announced that it will restart 500 km/h tests of the L0 series maglev prototype on the Yamanashi test track (42.8 km between Uenohara City and Fuefuki City) on 2013.08.29 after a two-year hiatus to allow for construction of the test track extension starting in September 2011. The extension added 16.6 km at the western end in Fuefuki City and 7.8 km at the eastern end in Uenohara City.

The minister of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), together with Yamanashi Prefecture’s governor and JR Central’s president, will attend a special ceremony on 2013.08.29, after which the train will carry guests on running tests.

Construction work on the extension was completed in June, and the railway has since been prepping a five-car L0 series train for testing. The prep work proceeded faster than expected, so running tests will begin slightly earlier than the originally expected timeline for September, allowing the railway to check for running performance over long distances and inside tunnels, ride comfort, and infrastructure durability.

JR Central will now increase the train to 12 cars and after mastering knowhow regarding maintenance checks of rolling stock and infrastructure, will make preparations to open the first revenue segment of the maglev line between Tōkyō and Nagoya in 2027. The railway is also planning paid test rides for the public in the meantime.


----------



## Hegemonic

When is it likely that they will start the construction of the commercial line?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> When is it likely that they will start the construction of the commercial line?


It's scheduled to start sometime next year once all the environmental assessment is approved.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagano maglev station location identified
リニア駅、飯田市座光寺・上郷　元善光寺駅南西１キロ*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20130826/KT130825ATI090001000.php

On 2013.08.25, it was revealed that the proposed location for Nagano Prefecture’s Chūō Shinkansen station is in the Zakōji (座光寺) / Kamisato–Iinuma (上郷飯沼) district of Iida City, approximately one kilometer southwest of Moto-Zenkōji Station on the JR Iida Line. The station would extend about one kilometer in the east-west direction, with the platforms occupying about 400 m. The detailed location and alignment of the maglev is scheduled to be released in mid-September with the line’s environmental assessment.

In August 2011, JR Central identified a 5 km radius for the proposed station, including Iida City’s Zakōji district and Takamori Town’s Shimo-Ichida (下市田) district. The original candidate location in Zakōji is home to the Gonga Ruins (恒川遺跡群), and the debate shifted on how to re-site the station and orient the alignment to avoid the ruins.

In July, Iida City’s Educational Commission applied to have a portion of the ruins designated as historical landmarks. The geographical extent of the ruins exceeded JR’s original expectations, and the railway agreed to move the maglev alignment to the south side of the ruins in accordance with the city’s requests. As a result, the proposed station location now straddles Zakōji and Kamisato–Iinuma, at a spot above National Route 153. Spokespersons for both JR Central and Nagano Prefecture indicated that the late changes to proposed station location have not affected the schedule of the environmental assessment, and that the project is proceeding according to schedule.

The station would be aboveground and extend about 50 m in width, featuring four tracks and two island platforms. Outside of the stations, the maglev viaduct would be designed according to the standard design parameters for daylight sections (14 m wide). JR would acquire right-of-way along the entire alignment to accommodate the necessary structural width, plus four meters of clearance on either side. While JR would bear the cost of the station and tracks, the local governments would be responsible for station plazas, parking facilities, and other local features.

It also appears likely that plans to construct a new station on the Iida Line between Moto-Zenkōji and Ina Kamisato will move forward as a means of improving access between the Iida Line and the maglev.










===

Aerial view of the maglev test track in Yamanashi:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Of all the cities linked by this service, I would think Iida-shi is the most grateful. It must currently be one of the more isolated cities over 100K in population in central Honshu.


----------



## quashlo

L0 series begins full-speed testing, with passengers:






The Yamanashi maglev test center also has a YouTube channel now, and they put up a nice summary promo of the technology:


----------



## quashlo

More video reports:

TBS:
Didn’t realize getting on the train required an airport gate, although it’s not clear how “final” this design is. The interior looks quite similar to JR Central’s existing steel-wheeled Shinkansen stock.






ANN:






Jiji News.
On this particular trial, the train accelerated to 500 km in about 10 minutes and maintained the speed for about 90 seconds (14 km). This one also has some good window views, showing the scenery of Yamanashi prefecture (that you probably won’t get to see much of when the line opens).






Railfan video:


----------



## Sopomon

> Didn’t realize getting on the train required an airport gate


That's due to the main flaw of the JR system. The magnets are powerful enough to cause harm to pacemakers and credit cards, so magnetic shielding must be used. The Transrapid system mitigates this, but has its own flaws in the fact that the magnetic arrangement is attractive and thus unstable.


----------



## Sopomon

> Didn’t realize getting on the train required an airport gate


That's due to the main flaw of the JR system. The magnets are powerful enough to cause harm to pacemakers and credit cards, so magnetic shielding must be used. The Transrapid system mitigates this, but has its own flaws in the fact that the magnetic arrangement is attractive and thus unstable.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> This one also has some good window views, showing the scenery of Yamanashi prefecture (that you probably won’t get to see much of when the line opens).


Apparently a good portion of the above grounds bits will also be covered, for sound mitigation. The city of Nakatsugawa in Gifu Pref. is hoping JR Tokai will leave a portion of the line through their city open to the air, so they can build a "maglev park" where people (tourists mainly, I reckon) will be able to see the train pass by.

Essentially though, the Chuo Shinkansen is a very high speed intercity subway for business travelers, a flight level zero executive airline, targeting those who currently patronize the Nozomi services regularly.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Sopomon said:


> That's due to the main flaw of the JR system. The magnets are powerful enough to cause harm to pacemakers and credit cards, so magnetic shielding must be used. The Transrapid system mitigates this, but has its own flaws in the fact that the magnetic arrangement is attractive and thus unstable.


It's more of a precautionary measures since you're not going to drop dead without the guide way entrance.
I wouldn't call it a flaw either since it does not hinder service time for passengers. 
The Transrapid system is not a flaw either but a characteristics of EMS and it is not going to suddenly drop on to the guideway if that is what you are implying.


----------



## Sunfuns

Inside looks a bit like in an airplane as well with those very small windows.


----------



## Hegemonic

If i understand correctly, you won't see the train when waiting at the platform to board?

It will be covered there also?

No photo ops?


----------



## quashlo

I think that's correct.

It's not so much a platform as an enclosed waiting room extending the full length of the train, with movable gates at each door.


----------



## trainrover

k.k.jetcar said:


> they can build a "maglev park" where people (tourists mainly, I reckon) will be able to see the train pass by.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan to strengthen maglev marketing efforts in U.S.
米にリニアの売り込み強化へ*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130903/k10014257901000.html

On 2013.09.03, Chief Cabinet Secretary Suga Yoshihide took a 505 km/h test ride on the L0 series maglev for the Chūō Shinkansen at the maglev test track in Yamanashi Prefecture, and said he would strengthen efforts to market the pioneering technology to the U.S., which is seeking to build its own high-speed rail network. Suga expects that JR Central’s unique maglev system will become a huge asset in Japan’s infrastructure export efforts and vastly change the state of intercity transport in Japan, increasing the country’s global competitiveness.

===

The article has a video report.


----------



## hmmwv

Sopomon said:


> That's due to the main flaw of the JR system. The magnets are powerful enough to cause harm to pacemakers and credit cards, so magnetic shielding must be used. The Transrapid system mitigates this, but has its own flaws in the fact that the magnetic arrangement is attractive and thus unstable.


Technical characteristics like this is what made maglev no longer viable in China, where opposition caused by concerns of electromagnetic radiation have halted even conventional HSR construction.


----------



## 33Hz

^ which is all nuts.


----------



## Silly_Walks

hmmwv said:


> Technical characteristics like this is what made maglev no longer viable in China


No, it was about cost. It was just too expensive.

Civilians protesting formed a very good excuse: "See how well we listen to our citizens!".

Telling citizens it has all just gotten too expensive makes you lose too much face :lol:


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Silly_Walks said:


> No, it was about cost. It was just too expensive.
> 
> Civilians protesting formed a very good excuse: "See how well we listen to our citizens!".
> 
> Telling citizens it has all just gotten too expensive makes you lose too much face :lol:


It's a bit more complicated, the Transrapid maglev system is based on EMS which has a very short pitch between magnets requiring a high polarity change frequency of 250Hz at high voltage to obtain 400Km/h making it a challenge to obtain higher speeds. I speculate that PRC nor Transrapid was willing to invest in R&D to develop a new frequency inverter that can achieve higher frequency at high voltage required to exceed 500Km/h so top speed of 400Km/h was the limit for their system which is not that different from conventional wheel on rail HSR forcing PRC to abandon the plan entirely.

By the way electro magnetism pollution for Transrapid is a complete trumped up story since the magnets and voltage associated with Transrapid system is no different from conventional wheel on rail HSR.


----------



## 33Hz

The Transrapid has gone 500 km/h in Shanghai...


----------



## SamuraiBlue

33Hz said:


> The Transrapid has gone 500 km/h in Shanghai...







You were saying,,,,


----------



## 33Hz

Yes 430 km/h in regular service but 500 km/h in testing. So if the inverters can't support that speed, tell me how did it reach it?


----------



## hmmwv

SMT went above 500km/h in test runs. But Transrapid 09 (latest one) is designed to have a 500km/h operating speed with a 550km/h maximum speed.


----------



## Silly_Walks

I found the Shanghai Maglev to be extremely uncomfortable at 430 km/h.

The Beijing-Tianjin HSR was a LOT smoother (i.e. completely smooth) at 330 km/h, and actually smoother than the Maglev was at 330 km/h (it shakes a lot).


----------



## SamuraiBlue

hmmwv said:


> SMT went above 500km/h in test runs. But Transrapid 09 (latest one) is designed to have a 500km/h operating speed with a 550km/h maximum speed.


Those figure are only on paper since Transrapid's test course in Emsland, Germany was only designed for 400Km/h.
Another point is that speed for maglev whether it be EMS or EDS is controlled by it's frequency inverter not by the train itself. So a train maybe designed to withstand 500Km/h commercial service but able to carry it out are two different things all together.

As for 500Km/h testing, it's like overclocking a CPU. It can be done but it is neither advised or guaranteed by the manufacturer. You just rev up the multiplier and crank up the power input. The problem is it will over heat and the synchronized sinusoidal wave will start to fluctuate causing the system to go down.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Silly_Walks said:


> I found the Shanghai Maglev to be extremely uncomfortable at 430 km/h.
> 
> The Beijing-Tianjin HSR was a LOT smoother (i.e. completely smooth) at 330 km/h, and actually smoother than the Maglev was at 330 km/h (it shakes a lot).


I don't remember if I was uncomfortable (I was a bit too excited to be very aware of anything at the time), but it definitely is a bumpy ride.
https://plus.google.com/112570666607480520213/posts/JPgNwQ8tyCM
https://plus.google.com/112570666607480520213/posts/bdvmzmmXywr


----------



## hmmwv

Silly_Walks said:


> I found the Shanghai Maglev to be extremely uncomfortable at 430 km/h.
> 
> The Beijing-Tianjin HSR was a LOT smoother (i.e. completely smooth) at 330 km/h, and actually smoother than the Maglev was at 330 km/h (it shakes a lot).


I completely agree, when I catch those slow rides (330km/h) it's so much more uncomfortable compare to a CRH380A at 359km/h. At 430km/h I often become concerned and shift to the backward facing seats, just in case.:bash:


----------



## quashlo

*No noise hoods for maglev crossing over Tenryū River
リニア「覆い」天竜川設けず　ＪＲ検討　騒音基準下回る*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20130906/KT130905ATI090009000.php

On 2013.09.05, it was revealed that JR Central will likely not install concrete noise hoods on the Chūō Shinkansen maglev bridge spanning the Tenryū River between Zakōji, Iida City (飯田市座光寺) and Takagi Village, Shimo-Ina District (下伊那郡喬木村). Apparently, noise analysis for the preliminary environmental assessment for the line, to be published soon, indicates that noise levels would not exceed the established 70 dB threshold for the homes closest to the line.

Over 80% of the 286 km maglev alignment between Tōkyō and Nagoya will be in tunnels, with the majority of the daylight sections buffered by noise hoods to meet Japan’s strict noise standards (70dB for residential areas and 75 dB for other areas). Of the approx. 50 km through Nagano Prefecture, approx. 3 km between the Zakōji / Kamisato–Iinuma areas in Iida City on the river’s right bank and Takagi Village on the river’s left bank will be aboveground and daylight. As a result, this may end up being one of the few sections along the alignment offering views of the maglev trains in operation at full speed.

===

As mentioned previously, they still plan on having small window “portals” along the noise hoods, allowing passengers inside the trains to see the outside change one scene at a time, sort of like a flipbook.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

mkill said:


> @SamuraiBlue: One of the first things they teach you in Accounting is that accounting should never drive your business decisions.
> 
> Anyway, building that line until 2027 is already a very aggressive schedule, even at Japanese levels of project management. It's impossible to do in half time.
> Their first hurdle will be land acquisition. Unlike China, where entire villages are relocated in weeks, a single landowner can throw back projects by decades (see the MacArthur road in Tokyo). I've been to Hashimoto earlier this month - nothing has started yet.
> 
> Also, let's not forget that this is the first time that a maglev is built on that scale, even though the tech has been around for years. I'd rather have them take their time to make sure it's fully tested and no corners are cut.
> 
> Another constraint they'll face is that everyone will now try to rush their construction projects in Japan until 2020 - hotels, sports facilities, transport infrastructure, tourism ... Japan is about to enter another construction bubble, there will be a limit of available manpower. (Hopefully this will mean a temporary stop on useless dams, village concert halls, regional airports etc. ... ah well, the neverending Japanese pork barrels)


I was talking about a partial opening between Hashimoto and Yamanashi not the full length between Shinagawa and Nagoya. 
Second land acquisition would not be much of a problem since land ownership is mostly negated within the greater Tokyo area utilizing the new property law that states land ownership is limited to 30 meters underground freeing space deeper then that. The mountain range JR Central would be tunneling would mostly be state owned so that is not a problem either as long as they pass environmental assessment.
Last the tunneling between Hashimoto and Yamanashi is mostly done since they are going to incorporate the present test site which extends 40Km so there is probably another 50Km to dig which can be done within 7 years.



lkstrknb said:


> Im sorry if this has beed discussed before, but are there windows for the driver/attendant or a forward facing camera and video screen to see what is ahead? I don't see any windows in the front.


There is no driver within the train set and will be operated remotely. There are cameras in the front that televise the view to the passengers within the cabin.


----------



## micromelt

If they want to begin support in 2025 they have to begin development around 2013-2014, if they have one season analyze support, which is quite regular for such big tasks.

That indicates they have 6 decades for preparing now.
Acutally a fairly limited schedule, for such a big venture.
Did they set a timetalbe for when they want to begin construction?


----------



## bluemeansgo

Seems strange that it won't run to Osaka before many of its original planners are long-retired (or dead).

In fact, many who remember riding the Shinkansen when it opened in 1964 will likely not be alive when its successor is completed.


----------



## Hegemonic

There are many great past projects that have taken 10 or 20 years to complete, this one is no different really.

The Gotthard Base Tunnel project is a good example, starting in 1996 and projected to be completed in 2016.

With the amount of tunneling that is required projects like these are always going to take time.


----------



## Alixx

Longer L0 train : 7 cars

http://www-prius.at.webry.info/201309/article_6.html?pc=on


----------



## quashlo

500 km/h testing in 7-car formation:


----------



## Hegemonic

Thanks, that was quick, the video clip i mean.


----------



## Alixx

How the line will look like.

www.youtube.com/embed/lHnMPsanlJQ


----------



## bluemeansgo

Wow... very detailed flyover!
embedded, for the lazy:


----------



## Hegemonic

So what are the test objectives here.

They have been testing the technology for decades now, and if 2027 is the opening date for the first section they have another 14 years of testing if they want.

Or will it be 14 years of joy rides.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> So what are the test objectives here.
> 
> They have been testing the technology for decades now, and if 2027 is the opening date for the first section they have another 14 years of testing if they want.
> 
> Or will it be 14 years of joy rides.


Until it opens they it will be testing under actual operating conditions with 15 car train set goes under testing in various situation unlike the past years with only a couple of cars as a set.
They will need to test full load test in which all 15 cars are loaded with passengers to see how it works in various situations.


----------



## Arnorian

bluemeansgo said:


> Wow... very detailed flyover!
> embedded, for the lazy:


Amazing!


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to raise sound wall height along Yamanashi test track
山梨リニア実験線、防音壁かさ上げへ　ＪＲ東海*
http://www.sannichi.co.jp/local/news/2013/10/07/7.html

Apparently, some of the local residents near the Yamanashi maglev test track’s Ōhara Viaduct (大原高架橋) crossing the Katsura River in Tsuru City have complained that the noise and vibration coming from the track is worse than it was before the extension opened and tests resumed in June. As a result, it was revealed on 2013.10.06 that JR Central will implement countermeasures by increasing the height of the 2 m sound walls by about 1.5 m.

Residents in the Tsubomatsu (坪松) area of Kawamo (川茂) near the viaduct complained to JR Central’s Yamanashi Test Center that the noise and vibrations were now worse, so the railway will increase the sound wall height for about 360 m along the viaduct on the left bank of Katsura River, completing the work in March. The sound wall additions will consist of transparent panels, making it easier to see the trains and accelerating the construction schedule while still reducing the noise coming from the line. In response, the residents want a more permanent solution—namely, noise hoods enveloping the track.

According to the railway, the track segment in question underwent upgrades during construction of the extension between 2011 and 2013, and that there was no change in the noise levels before and after the extension. Instead, they say that housing in the neighborhoods has encroached closer to the viaduct, resulting in the increased perception of noise.


----------



## silent_dragon

this is interesting. i thought maglev tracks will mot generate vibration. is the noisr caused by sonic booms?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Probably resonance due to elongated train set.


----------



## Sunfuns

silent_dragon said:


> this is interesting. i thought maglev tracks will mot generate vibration. is the noisr caused by sonic booms?


Sonic booms? Maglev is fast but not that fast :lol:


Only Blaine the Mono from Stephen King's "The dark tower" series could do that (ca 1,000 miles per hour if I remember correctly).


----------



## silent_dragon

Sunfuns said:


> Sonic booms? Maglev is fast but not that fast :lol:
> 
> 
> Only Blaine the Mono from Stephen King's "The dark tower" series could do that (ca 1,000 miles per hour if I remember correctly).


ow, so wheres the noise come from?


----------



## Silly_Walks

Just because there is no sonic boom from breaking the sound barrier, doesn't mean all the air being moved doesn't make a sound


----------



## k.k.jetcar

For those interested, a detailed explanation of the "tunnel boom" effect and measures taken to lessen it:

http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/development/tech/pdf_16/Tec-16-56-59eng.pdf


----------



## Alixx




----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking on maglev construction could take place in autumn 2014
リニア来秋にも着工　ＪＲ東海「認可得られ次第、早く」*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/131229/trd13122916270014-n1.htm

On 2013.12.29, it was revealed that JR Central is looking to break ground on construction of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev, scheduled to open in 2027 between Tōkyō and Nagoya, as early as autumn 2014. JR Central has indicated that it plans to file for approvals for the maglev’s construction implementation plan with the national government in summer 2014, with work beginning in earnest before FY2014 close.

The railway hopes to begin construction as soon as it receives the necessary approvals from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), but coordination with the national government and local jurisdictions along the alignment could delay groundbreaking past autumn 2014. As construction of the maglev will take place over a wide area, work is expected to proceed on multiple sections simultaneously.

The railway published the details of the new maglev stations and alignment in September of this year, and has since been holding informational workshops in municipalities along the line as part of the environmental impact assessment process.










===

Of course, this is the remainder of the first phase to Nagoya… The initial test track segment and the extension that opened recently will be incorporated into the alignment. The Tōkaidō Shinkansen will be celebrating its 50th anniversary next year, so a 2014 groundbreaking for the maglev is fitting.

They are still doing testing with the L0 series (2013.12.03):


----------



## giovani kun

Well this is some good news, the only problem was that I needed 30 min to accommodate with the 300 km/h speed not sure how I would feel about 500 km/h


----------



## coth

giovani kun said:


> Well this is some good news, the only problem was that I needed 30 min to accommodate with the 300 km/h speed not sure how I would feel about 500 km/h


It wouldn't be an open train, so you wouldn't need to accommodate.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan will offer ¥500 billion in loans for U.S. maglev project*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/AJ201401060057



> Japan plans to offer 500 billion yen ($4.79 billion) in loans to the United States as part of a push to export its high-speed magnetic levitation train system, which could transport commuters between Washington and Baltimore in only 15 minutes, sources said.
> 
> Using Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai)’s maglev technology, the U.S. government is considering constructing a 60-kilometer rail track to connect the two major East Coast cities.
> 
> If the planned track is completed, the time needed to traverse the highly traveled corridor would be sharply reduced from the current 1 hour by commuter rail to 15 minutes.
> 
> The Japanese side has told Washington that it intends to offer half the amount of construction costs in loans through the Japan Bank for International Cooperation, so that it can help the United States introduce the maglev, sources said. The maglev technology uses magnetic repellence to lift the train above the tracks, eliminating friction and allowing it to travel at a high rate of speed.
> 
> While the two nations’ governments have estimated total construction costs at about $8 billion (834.32 billion yen), Tokyo estimates that the final tab will be around 1 trillion yen, taking into account fluctuations in the exchange rate. That would mean that Japan's share of the project costs is about 500 billion yen.
> 
> The United States is also weighing eventually building a 730-km maglev track linking Boston and Washington.
> 
> At a Japan-U.S. summit last February, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe told U.S. President Barack Obama that Japan was prepared to offer its maglev train technologies.
> 
> “I want to propose that (the United States) introduce the maglev train system to represent Japan-U.S. cooperation,” Abe said at the meeting.
> 
> Obama reportedly showed interest in utilizing Japan’s maglev technology.
> 
> As Abe travels around the world to promote the export of his country’s infrastructure technology, the latest proposal for extending a loan to the United States is part of such efforts.
> 
> JR Tokai has been working with the U.S. sales promotion company The Northeast Maglev (TNEM), which has exclusive rights to help sell JR Tokai’s maglev technologies in the United States, to call on state governments to allow the construction of maglev railway lines.
> 
> But JR Tokai and TNEM have so far not concluded any agreements with local governments to begin laying tracks for maglev trains. It remains unclear on what routes the trains will run and when commercial operations will begin, as well.
> 
> Whether the latest plan to extend the 500 billion yen in loans will be actualized depends on if the Japanese government and the two companies are able to reach an agreement with regional governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The L0 series maglev Shinkansen train during a test run on the Yamanashi Maglev Test Track on Aug. 29 (Asahi Shimbun file photo)


----------



## Hegemonic

50% is quite a large carrot, but I don't think it's enough.
The US love air travel so much.
I remember the Obama government issued a grant that would have paid for 50% of a HSR project in the state of Floria, however the state of Florida gave the money back to the federal government.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Hegemonic said:


> 50% is quite a large carrot, but I don't think it's enough. The US love air travel so much. I remember the Obama government issued a grant that would have paid for 50% of a HSR project in the state of Floria, however the state of Florida gave the money back to the federal government.


No one "loves" air travel...lol
Florida rejected the funds to make a political statement. 
I do think it's a mistake to export the maglev technology rather than just work to export signaling systems and rolling stock for a traditional hsr system, but we'll see how this goes.


----------



## quashlo

JR Central's maglev is substantially faster than any existing steel-wheel HSR technologies... When you consider the absurd cost estimates from Amtrak's Northeast Corridor plans ($150 billion for a steel-wheel HSR implementation), it really doesn't look so bad, even if the $150 billion includes some additional benefits to the local / commuter systems.


----------



## Nexis

quashlo said:


> JR Central's maglev is substantially faster than any existing steel-wheel HSR technologies... When you consider the absurd cost estimates from Amtrak's Northeast Corridor plans ($150 billion for a steel-wheel HSR implementation), it really doesn't look so bad, even if the $150 billion includes some additional benefits to the local / commuter systems.


150 is for multiple routes not just the NEC...were talking 5,000 miles total in upgrades and expansions.


----------



## quashlo

Like I said:



quashlo said:


> ...even if the $150 billion includes some additional benefits to the local / commuter systems.


If you are not happy with me quoting the $150 billion, then you can take the $110 billion for the second phase of the NEC plan (NextGen HSR), which is the dedicated HSR tracks, plus the $7 billion in HSR rolling stock and whatever share of the Gateway Program and other upgrades to the existing corridor you want to assume would benefit the NextGen HSR phase:
http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/453/325/Amtrak-Vision-for-the-Northeast-Corridor.pdf

Anyways, my intention is not to debate the Northeast Corridor ad nauseum (that circus can stay in the U.S. thread), but to say that just as there are tangible merits behind a traditional HSR implementation based on steel-wheel rail that allows for integration with existing lines, there are also tangible merits behind a "start-from-scratch" approach like the TNEM proposal that doesn't have to worry about all the extra baggage of legacy infrastructure... This was the approach taken by Japan when it built the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, although the difference there was not maglev vs. steel wheel but standard gauge vs. narrow gauge. It is also the approach being taken the second time around, with JR Central going for an entirely new alignment and technology with the Chūō Shinkansen instead of upgrading the existing line or building a new standard steel-wheel Shinkansen line on a new alignment.


----------



## phoenixboi08

quashlo said:


> ...there are tangible merits behind a traditional HSR implementation based on steel-wheel rail that allows for integration with existing lines, there are also tangible merits behind a "start-from-scratch" approach like the TNEM proposal that doesn't have to worry about all the extra baggage of legacy infrastructure...


My only worry, is whether they can build a coalition of support behind the project. What I'm afraid of, is that a DC-Baltimore segment would be either shot down entirely, or built and subsequently derided as too expensive (i.e. a boondoggle). 

Isn't there a more attractive alternative (for both parties) to loan guarantees that would allow them to build something a bit more substantial - even if it were on the same time frame, it would do a lot more for confidence to be able to convincingly indicate efforts to build a DC - Philadelphia line. 

I don't necessarily think it's absurd to begin with a DC-Baltimore line, but just look at what the perception is in California given they've chosen to being in the Central Valley. People are a bit dense about this stuff...I just feel like they're not really thinking about the messaging here.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central may open Yamanashi maglev station in time for 2020 Olympics
リニア山梨県駅、東京五輪前に　体験乗車に道　ＪＲ東海が検討*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD1301M_T10C14A1TJC000/?dg=1

While JR Central plans to open the Chūō Shinkansen maglev between Tōkyō’s Shinagawa and Nagoya in 2027, the railway has begun investigations into opening the new station for Yamanashi Prefecture in time for the 2020 Summer Olympics to be held in the nation’s capital. JR Central would extend the existing 43 km maglev test track to the new stations, making it possible to operate test rides for tourists and other visitors during the Olympics, with terminals at the new Yamanashi station and the maglev test center in Tsuru City (都留市).

The railway plans to begin construction of the new maglev line some time in FY2014. However, 86% of the 286 km alignment between Shinagawa and Nagoya will be in tunnels, and the JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi says that accelerating the construction schedule is extremely difficult.

The railway will begin paid test rides on the maglev open to some members of the public starting in FY2014 using the existing test track in Yamanashi. In order to open the new Yamanashi maglev station in time for Olympics, JR Central would need to complete a 7 km extension of the track west to the site of the proposed station. 

Currently, passengers can only board and alight at the test center, but allowing passengers to get off from either end is expected to triple the daily ridership to about 1,000 passengers. The railway hopes to offer 500 km/h test rides to the public, helping to expand understanding of and interest in Japan’s maglev technology.

While the railway admits that there are some difficulties to realizing this plan, particularly with regards to land acquisition, JR Central says it’s entirely feasible to open the Yamanashi station early to take advantage of the increased visitor numbers coming for the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## Hegemonic

This sounds exciting.

I went to the Tsuru City test/Exhibition centre lasts May while the maglev train wasn't operational and I was surprised to see the amount of people that were stopping by for a look.

It is rather hard for people to find the test track from the local Tsuru train station so better access may encourage more people.


----------



## GardensByTheBay

It is possible to reach *800 km/h *Topspeed with MAGLEV Technology ?


----------



## Sopomon

^^Theoretically, it's only limited by how fast they can alternate the coils
However, in the real world they have things like air resistance and track curvature to deal with, though it'd be interesting to see what happens when they gun it on a track long enough to support accelerating and decelerating to 581 kmh +


----------



## coth

590 was the fastest unmanned records, isn't it?


----------



## quashlo

For sure, I think we can expect that the revenue-service top speed will eventually increase after the line opens, perhaps even as early as the second generation of revenue trainsets... This is a comparatively new technology, so there's still plenty of room for improvements in power and efficiency. About 10 years ago, the president of JR Central was quoted as saying that the eventual target maximum speed was 700 km/h.

But JR Central is still a business, so for now, they are mostly focused on getting the line built and operational as soon as possible at a speed they feel comfortable with—in this case, that is 505 km/h. I wouldn’t be surprised, though, if we see them try to push the speed record into the 600 km/h range once they’ve finished all the necessary distance testing of the L0 series prototype and have finalized all the basic details in preparation for eventual mass production… For the line to open in 2027, they would probably need to finalize the rolling stock design by 2024 at the latest, which is plenty of time. The limited length of the test track (18 km, originally) probably limited their ability to safely test the upper limits of the speed range, but with more than twice the distance now, they should have quite a bit more leeway.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> For sure, I think we can expect that the revenue-service top speed will eventually increase after the line opens, perhaps even as early as the second generation of revenue trainsets... This is a comparatively new technology, so there's still plenty of room for improvements in power and efficiency. About 10 years ago, the president of JR Central was quoted as saying that the eventual target maximum speed was 700 km/h.
> 
> But JR Central is still a business, so for now, they are mostly focused on getting the line built and operational as soon as possible at a speed they feel comfortable with—in this case, that is 505 km/h. I wouldn’t be surprised, though, if we see them try to push the speed record into the 600 km/h range once they’ve finished all the necessary distance testing of the L0 series prototype and have finalized all the basic details in preparation for eventual mass production… For the line to open in 2027, they would probably need to finalize the rolling stock design by 2024 at the latest, which is plenty of time. The limited length of the test track (18 km, originally) probably limited their ability to safely test the upper limits of the speed range, but with more than twice the distance now, they should have quite a bit more leeway.


It's not the trainset that is the decisive component for max speed, it's the frequency converter which regulates the electricty to the power coils which is located at each power supply stations along the tracks.
If they change that they can speed up the trains easily.
At the moment I heard max speed of 581 Km/h was reached with 60Hz and I do not know the max limit for the present converters but obtaining perfect sine curves while placing large power loads is a tricky matter in heavy electric components.


----------



## Hegemonic

Do you think the operating speed when the line opens in 14 years will be higher than 505km/h?

I think in the next 14 years there could be some tech improvements or breakthroughs.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Hegemonic said:


> Do you think the operating speed when the line opens in 14 years will be higher than 505km/h?
> 
> I think in the next 14 years there could be some tech improvements or breakthroughs.


First for commercial operation I believe JR places a safety buffer of 25%. Another is quality of the ride in which JRC will no doubt try to improve. This is done through;
1. Better synchronization between one frequency converter to another 
2. Optimization of aerodynamics of the trainsets.

Finally JRC will no doubt continue research on overall better power efficiency.

These would probably be higher in priority then just speed since they will ultimately be required if they are going to provide the same riding experience at higher speeds at the same price.


----------



## Hegemonic

Maybe old news, I don't know.


*JR Tokai may open new maglev train station in Yamanashi before ’20 Olympics*

NAGOYA – Central Japan Railway Co. is considering opening a new station for its magnetically levitated trains in Kofu, Yamanashi Prefecture, ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics, according to a source.

JR Tokai, the railway serving central Japan, aims to showcase its technology to a worldwide audience by offering foreign passengers the chance to experience journeys at a maximum speed of 500 kph on the Chuo Shinkansen Line.

At present, JR Tokai is running experimental trains on a test line stretching around 43 km in Yamanashi Prefecture.

The company plans to extend the existing test line by about 6 km to run the trains, the source said, adding that passengers would then be able to get on and off the trains between the new station and the maglev train experiment facility in Tsuru, Yamanashi Prefecture.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

sure, only at reduced speed & since you need more material a bit more expensive.


----------



## Momo1435

This video shows a switch in the test track.







In regular operation it will be very impractical to switch to a single track operation. It will significantly reduce the frequency of trains on the line, probably making it more practical to just suspend services in both directions to fix the problem as quickly as possible.


----------



## 2co2co

I have applied for a seat on the maglev test ride on 11/13,14,18. I hope I get selected.

http://linear.jr-central.co.jp/experience/requirement/2014-01.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^If you are selected don't forget to make a great photo-report for SSC with all exclusive data!


----------



## Hegemonic

2co2co said:


> I have applied for a seat on the maglev test ride on 11/13,14,18. I hope I get selected.
> 
> http://linear.jr-central.co.jp/experience/requirement/2014-01.html


If you are selected do there a charge for the experience.


----------



## Hegemonic

Some photos I took in May 2013, near the Exhibition Centre.


----------



## Wee.tanuki

Hegemonic said:


> Some photos I took in May 2013, near the Exhibition Centre.


 Does anyone know the purpose of those curved sheds over the track? Is it due to concerns over sound pollution?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Wee.tanuki said:


> Does anyone know the purpose of those curved sheds over the track? Is it due to concerns over sound pollution?


Maybe it's to reduce tunnel boom.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Wee.tanuki said:


> Does anyone know the purpose of those curved sheds over the track? Is it due to concerns over sound pollution?





nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Maybe it's to reduce tunnel boom.


Yup, it acts like a silencer of a gun.


----------



## 2co2co

http://www.sankei.com/economy/news/140926/ecn1409260040-n1.html

OK, the chance of me winning a place in the Maglev test ride this November is 1 in 84. To be precise, I have teamed up with my friend for this "lottery", but then it is still 1 in 42 chance:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## DerinStratejik

Japan is the most advanced country in Maglev Technology.


----------



## Munwon

DerinStratejik said:


> Japan is the most advanced country in Maglev Technology.


The sky is blue


----------



## MoneyTalks

DerinStratejik said:


> Japan is the most advanced country in Maglev Technology.


^^


----------



## FM 2258

^^

Nice video, so weird not seeing any rails or overhead wires.


----------



## Darth Reg

All thanks to magnets.
regarding tunnel boom effect maybe vacuum tubes can help. since the trains will travel in vacuum the noise pollution will be controlled.
Japan has surely shown that world has alot to learn.
Shinkansen and SC maglev will be remembered by every country before implementing such a project. 
can anybody tell me how do they cool the heating engines and coaches.


----------



## DaeguDuke

Cool vid.
Is there any specific need for the airport-like entrance?
If the new Japan maglev is mostly in tunnel could it not be converted in future to vacuum tube? Even reducing the air pressure by 10 or 20% would mean less power used to propel the train


----------



## Sopomon

^^ It's to do with EM radiation interfering with credit cards/pacemakers and the like.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

SamuraiBlue said:


> Yup, it acts like a silencer of a gun.


This past Sunday, there was a program on Japanese TV (Yume no tobira plus) which visited the Yamanashi Test Track. Indeed the tunnel hoods act as a silencer, the perforations on the upper surfaces of the hood dissipate the shock wave as the vehicle exits the tunnel entrance. These devices are very much necessary, one scene where the maglev train passes above ground the sound was _very_ loud, akin to a jetliner passing by. I can see why this line is mainly underground, the aural environmental damage would likely be too much in populated areas.


----------



## 2co2co

2co2co said:


> http://www.sankei.com/economy/news/140926/ecn1409260040-n1.html
> 
> OK, the chance of me winning a place in the Maglev test ride this November is 1 in 84. To be precise, I have teamed up with my friend for this "lottery", but then it is still 1 in 42 chance:nuts::nuts::nuts:


According to the latest info, the chance of me winning a seat is 1 in 125:bash:

There are currently 118000 applicants for 2400 places. :nuts::nuts:
http://response.jp/article/2014/10/09/234520.html


----------



## ddes

Doesn't all these measures pretty much validate peoples' fears about maglev? I can't imagine it will be well received when Japan tries to export the idea.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Chuo Shinkansen platforms will be build just 40m down the Tokaido Shinkansen platforms.



>


Rolling stock depot will be constructed in Sagamihara. The other, near Nagoya, in Nakatsugawa.

You can read more information in this thread.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Thanks. Thought there might be something, but was not sure whether or not it had been decided yet, and 38 pages to read through...

40 m height is a long way, of course.

For the present, Hashimoto-Shinagawa has no direct service, minimum 1 transfer and 45 minutes.
So is there any information available about the trip times to intermediate stations?


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ I have no idea about the travel times between intermediates stations.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Asakaze said:


> As long as the Nozomi still runs within 101 minutes to Tokyo after the Maglev is open. JR Tokai may decide to add more stops along the way, or terminate trains at Nagoya. They want you to use the Maglev after all.


Hate to burst your bubble but JR Tokai announced that they will discontinue the Nozomi service and will open new stations to cater more people along the line once they inaugurated the Chuo Shinkansen.

One station up for consideration is Samukawa between Shin-Yokohama and Odawara as a commuter station.


----------



## loefet

DaeguDuke said:


> Just because there are many different "centres" of Tokyo doesn't mean that you can't put a dot in the middle and call it the centre. Right or wrong he is correct in that it is fair from the geographical centre of Greater Tokyo meaning that if a businessman is working in many of the places you mentioned it would take significantly longer to get from Shinagawa than from Tokyo Station (bad example as it only has one subway line). Ideally actually you would want the maglev to stop someplace roughly in the middle of the centres you mentioned with good transportation links to all. Impossible in reality and ridiculously expensive (which is why it isn't stopping at Tokyo Station or at a huge super complex at Otemachi). If I remember the way the subways work in Tokyo Shinagawa is not technically a mainline subway stop but instead a suburban extension with through running onto the Asakusa line although there is the main train line there too. Connection-wise almost any transfer station in Tokyo could offer better connections to the places you mentioned.
> 
> Also, I think people shouldn't underestimate how many people will actually pay less and travel for a bit longer if they can just sit in one seat and not move their luggage. If I had an option of subway to train to maglev to train to subway or subway to train to subway I'd take the latter if it wasn't significantly slower


I don't agree with you on this.
Most of the centres that Sr.Horn mentioned are situated along the Yamanote Line, so why do you need to include the Metro system, when just changing over to the Yamanote Line is much easier? And even better is that Shinagawa is a smaller station (dimension wise that is) then it's even easier, especially if you have luggage with you. It may not show as clear, but the underground complex at Tokyo station is massive, and the distances to some lines stations from the JR "main" one is incredible, not to mention all the different floors you have to go up and down to get there (anyone that have changed to the Keiyo line know all about it). So especially if I had luggage with me then I actually avoid Tokyo station for just that matter. 

And since the Maglev is aimed to more businesspersons then I actually doubt that they will have any real luggage more than a briefcase with them. If they need anything else then they would most likely have it delivered to the hotel thanks to the excellent delivery service that exist in Japan. And I don't think a small case will hinder them that much if they need to change the trains a few times, especially when you go for the easy transfers.

Also your preference doesn't really exist in Japan, there is bound to be a good number of transfers along the way no matter what, unless you go from the area around say Shin-Osaka station to Tokyo station, if you were to go from any other centre in each of the cities then transfers are required.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> JR Tokai announced that they will discontinue the Nozomi service and will open new stations to cater more people along the line once they inaugurated the Chuo Shinkansen.
> 
> One station up for consideration is Samukawa between Shin-Yokohama and Odawara as a commuter station.


So how many total?
Osaka-Shinagawa is, for now, 2:19...2:29 by Nozomi and 3:57 by Kodama; with the 11 extra stops of Kodama, it means something like 8 minutes per stop. With Samugawa and how many other stops added, what will be the best direct trip time Osaka-Tokyo?

Also: with Nozomi abolished, the trip time from Osaka to the connection at Nagoya Station will increase from the now 55 minutes to a minimum of 73 minutes with the stops at the existing Maibara and Gifu-Hashima stations, maybe more if other new stations open between Osaka and Nagoya.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Well, they could maintain the Nozomi Nagoya - Hakata, Tokyo - Hakata and maybe allow Mizuho through services to Nagoya.


----------



## Wee.tanuki

It's really simple about Shingawa. I used to work there, and it is most definitely part of "the center of Tokyo". The geographical center doesn't matter; it's about where the people live and work. 

The major stops on the Yamanote Line are all considered centers of Tokyo: Shinagawa, Hamamatsu-cho, Tokyo, Akihabara, Ueno, Nippori, Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, Shibuya, and maybe some others. As the Yamanote Line is a full loop, any single station is within a less-than-30-min trip to a major station in one direction or the other. Tokyo station is no more convenient in this regard. Shinagawa is also closer to Haneda airport, and as someone mentioned before, smaller in size than Tokyo station, so it's actually more convenient for business travelers. 

All that aside, it is economically the only way to connect Tokyo to Nagoya initially. If they went all the way to Tokyo station, they'd go bankrupt, or would have to delay the opening to 2030 or beyond. And there are plenty of projects that are ongoing (Tokyo-Ueno Line for example) that will make Shinagawa even more connected by the time the Chuo Shinkansen gets built.

Also, I wonder of JR Central will initially introduce an even faster Nozomi/Chuo-Relay service, from Hakata that makes even fewer stops, though I'm not sure they could cut down the stops much more.


----------



## loefet

chornedsnorkack said:


> So how many total?
> Osaka-Shinagawa is, for now, 2:19...2:29 by Nozomi and 3:57 by Kodama; with the 11 extra stops of Kodama, it means something like 8 minutes per stop. With Samugawa and how many other stops added, what will be the best direct trip time Osaka-Tokyo?
> 
> Also: with Nozomi abolished, the trip time from Osaka to the connection at Nagoya Station will increase from the now 55 minutes to a minimum of 73 minutes with the stops at the existing Maibara and Gifu-Hashima stations, maybe more if other new stations open between Osaka and Nagoya.


You can't really compare it as such, it all depends on how the future split between Hikari and Kodama services of all the trains will end up, since as it currently stands then many of the stops on the Kodama might be longer due to waiting for several Nozomi trains to pass at several stations. 
But thanks to the homogenization of the line, by removing the large number of Nozomi runs when the Chuo Line opens, then the waiting times at the stations might be reduced a lot, so that the Kodama run may take just as long of a time (or even be faster) then it is today, even with the added stations along the route.


----------



## bluemeansgo

As it wasn't mentioned, the fare difference between the current Nozomi service and Maglev is estimated to be ¥700 between Tokyo and Nagoya and ¥1000 between Osaka and Tokyo. 

If this pricing holds fast, it is clear that JR Central is aiming to make the Chuo Maglev just another Shinkansen alternative. This makes sense as it isn't even along the Tokaido. This will also take the sting out of any inconvenience in transfer. It also means that people will simply choose the service that works for them. Also bear in mind that given the different route, it will have only a couple of stations in common with the Tokaido Line.

As has been mentioned already... *Shinagawa IS CENTRAL* Tokyo.









To be honest, the MOST convenient place to have a Shinkansen stop COULD arguably be Shinjuku, which is pretty much where EVERY rail line goes. *Shinjuku, to be honest, is MUCH closer to the geographical centre of modern Tokyo.* Tokyo station is geographic centre of OLD Tokyo.

Here's a pretty cool map which gives you a pretty good idea of the connections at all the stations:
http://i.imgur.com/y0td5GO.jpg

As a point of comparison, the deepest station in the world is 102 meters in Kiev. Looks like it take 4 minutes to take the escalator to the top. You can count on a 40 meter escalator taking roughly 90 seconds.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

bluemeansgo said:


> To be honest, the MOST convenient place to have a Shinkansen stop COULD arguably be Shinjuku, which is pretty much where EVERY rail line goes.
> 
> Here's a pretty cool map which gives you a pretty good idea of the connections at all the stations:
> http://i.imgur.com/y0td5GO.jpg


That idea was squashed since Shinjuku is 100% JR East's turf and JR Tokai doesn't have any control at that station. hno:


----------



## bluemeansgo

chornedsnorkack said:


> So how many total?
> Also: with Nozomi abolished, the trip time from Osaka to the connection at Nagoya Station will increase from the now 55 minutes to a minimum of 73 minutes with the stops at the existing Maibara and Gifu-Hashima stations, maybe more if other new stations open between Osaka and Nagoya.


I highly doubt they will eliminate Nozomi from Osaka to Nagoya until the mag-lev is done. They will likely run Nozomi services east of Nagoya as Hikari trains (which make two additional stops at Hamamatsu and Shizuoka). This will increase services to two two cities which currently have approximately 30 minute express service right now. That only adds 5 minutes to the trip (~96 minutes ).

If anyone REALLY wants to get to Tokyo faster, they'll get off at Nagoya and save 40-50 minutes. I don't know what frequency they will run Chuo at, but Nozomi runs every 5 minutes or so. I can't imagine the Chuo running at more than every 10 minutes. The waiting time to transfer will be negligible.

In real world application, you will find that Osaka - Tokyo will be handled mostly on the Tokaido line. Any Shinkansen station that is only serviced by Kodama will likely transfer to the Chuo Line at Nagoya.


----------



## bluemeansgo

SamuraiBlue said:


> That idea was squashed since Shinjuku is 100% JR East's turf and JR Tokai doesn't have any control at that station. hno:


One of the disadvantages of having separate private rail entities. It is likely that with the Chuo line terminating at Shinagawa (at least for now) JR Central will look to building out any land it has in that area.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

bluemeansgo said:


> As it wasn't mentioned, the fare difference between the current Nozomi service and Maglev is estimated to be ¥700 between Tokyo and Nagoya and ¥1000 between Osaka and Tokyo.


Hyperdia quotes present Nozomi prices Nagoya-Shinagawa as:
"fare" Y6260
"seat fee" unreserved seat Y4100, reserved seat Y4830, green seat Y8420
Does it mean that the absolute minimum to get on is Y10 360 by Tokaido and Y11 060 by Chuo Shinkansen?
Also, the Nozomi times are 93...94 minutes... but e. g. Hikari 462 takes 119 minutes. With 3 extra stops. Meaning that these 3 stops add 25 minutes to trip time. It will not be just 5 minutes extra!


----------



## bluemeansgo

Hikari services range from 96 minutes to 119 minutes.

They are also using a blend of 700 series and N700 series, with different max speeds. You can pretty much be sure that they would use only N700a series or whatever next train is developed in the next 10 years. 

Combine this with the news that the Tokaido line top speed limit will increase in the spring to 285km/h this will reduce times further. 

the train will also no longer have to stop to let Nozomi trains pass.

It isn't exactly rocket science to figure this stuff out. I'm sure JR Central will keep the Tokaido line with a sub 100 minute service.


----------



## Momo1435

bluemeansgo said:


> It is likely that with the Chuo line terminating at Shinagawa (at least for now) JR Central will look to building out any land it has in that area.


This might also be one of the main reasons to go for Shinagawa, there's plenty of space available to (re)develop. Although not necessarily developed by JR Central, who are doing more in Nagoya then in Tokyo. 


There are already several major developments in the pipeline, the Shinagawa Railway Yard, the Shibaura Water Treatment Plant and the Prince Hotel complex. The station itself is also slated for development. 



Momo1435 said:


> More information is coming out on the development of the Shinagawa Railway yard.
> 
> The current plans are for 8 new towers, 3 residential towers that will be 160m tall and 5 office buildings (no height given). The total floors space of all the buildings will be 3 times Roppongi Hills, so it's going to be huge.
> 
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB16H2D_W4A710C1MM8000/?dg=1
> 
> 
> The Tokyo government has also released further plans for redevelopments around Shinagawa Station and the yards.
> 
> http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/BOSHU/2014/07/22o7h100.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up for redevelopment are the West Entrance of Shinagawa Station, the entire Prince Hotel site & the Shibaura Water treatment plant (covering it up, continuing on the Shinagawa Season Terrace project)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The railway yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shibaura Water Treatment plant


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Momo1435 said:


> This might also be one of the main reasons to go for Shinagawa, there's plenty of space available to (re)develop.


If bringing Chuo Shinkansen to Tokyo is impractical, should the break of frequency be moved from Tokyo to Shinagawa so that Tohoku, Joetsu and Hokuriku Shinkansen could continue from Ueno through Tokyo to Shinagawa and there connect to Chuo Shinkansen?


----------



## 00Zy99

chornedsnorkack said:


> If bringing Chuo Shinkansen to Tokyo is impractical, should the break of frequency be moved from Tokyo to Shinagawa so that Tohoku, Joetsu and Hokuriku Shinkansen could continue from Ueno through Tokyo to Shinagawa and there connect to Chuo Shinkansen?


Might be too much work:

There's no track connection at Tokyo.

The Shinkansen station at Shinagawa isn't set up for large amounts of terminating trains in either direction (just a few extras off of the Tokaido).

The Tokaido would lose a fair number of connections (ie the Chuo Rapid Line) if it terminated short).

There's also the prestige factor of reaching Tokyo Station.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Is it considered to lengthen the Chuo Shinkansen to Tokyo main station in the future? I suppose that Shinagawa maglev station is designed to allow it.


----------



## Somuncu

I would like to travel with Maglev :cheers:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
*conjecture*
The normal off-peak service is 5tph, with 4 trains being non-stop expresses between Tokyo and Nagoya, and one being an all stops service. This makes for 15 minute headways for the express trains, with the all-stops threading between these. Peak services apparently can be run at 7~8 min. headways.

http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/column/20090824/534916/?P=3


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> *conjecture*
> The normal off-peak service is 5tph, with 4 trains being non-stop expresses between Tokyo and Nagoya, and one being an all stops service. This makes for 15 minute headways for the express trains, with the all-stops threading between these.


What will be the dwell time in stations where a train is not overtaken, and what will be dwell time in station when a train is overtaken?


----------



## Suburbanist

Ok, these are service plans. What I wanted to know is, from an engineering safety point, what is the minimum distance or interval between two full-speed maglevs.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Suburbanist said:


> Ok, these are service plans. What I wanted to know is, from an engineering safety point, what is the minimum distance or interval between two full-speed maglevs.


I think it is technically dictated.
The overtaken train must start to decelerate ahead of points, which causes the headway to diminish as the full speed train pursues. Then the points must be returned to the passage of the full speed train. And then the stopped train can only leave the station after the overtaking train has passed both points. Right?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

The minimum distance between two vehicles traveling at 500km/h is at least 6km, the distance it takes to stop from that speed using conventional regenerative braking.



> and what will be dwell time in station when a train is overtaken?


According to the conjectural string diagram in the linked article, the dwell time for the all stops service while being overtaken is around 5 or 6 min.

Terminal turnaround times are 18~20 min, very leisurely given current shinkansen turnaround times.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> According to the conjectural string diagram in the linked article, the dwell time for the all stops service while being overtaken is around 5 or 6 min.


And importantly, it makes these long stops in EVERY station. I count about 72 minutes for the all-stop service... these 4 stops cost 32 minutes, meaning 8 minutes per stop.


----------



## Suburbanist

k.k.jetcar said:


> The minimum distance between two vehicles traveling at 500km/h is at least 6km, the distance it takes to stop from that speed using conventional regenerative braking.
> .


Even emergency braking?

Maybe I'm totally wrong, but I'd think that cutting thrust at 500km/h, at sea level, would reduce speed very fast due to aerodynamic drag.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Suburbanist said:


> Even emergency braking?
> 
> Maybe I'm totally wrong, but I'd think that cutting thrust at 500km/h, at sea level, would reduce speed very fast due to aerodynamic drag.


You are.
Planes land at 300 km/h, not 500... and they need heavy braking to stop in the 3 km of runway.


----------



## bluemeansgo

chornedsnorkack said:


> You are.
> Planes land at 300 km/h, not 500... and they need heavy braking to stop in the 3 km of runway.


heavy braking and if I'm not mistaken, reverse thrusters. When you think about it, planes start to decelerate from 900km/h something like 150km away from the airport in most cases.


----------



## Suburbanist

bluemeansgo said:


> heavy braking and if I'm not mistaken, reverse thrusters. When you think about it, planes start to decelerate from 900km/h something like 150km away from the airport in most cases.


Not a good comparison. Planes do that to minimize fuel consumption. It is possible to stall a plane in a matter of a few seconds. Of course you don't want that!

As for braking distance on the ground, remember that, ailerons notwithstanding, plane are still designed to provide lift. Trains are not. Else, they'd go off tracks!

Current steel wheel-on-rail trains theoretical "take-off" speed are around 800km/h for regular consists (if they could theoretically reach that speed). 

Maglevs travel much closer to the ground and wouldn't take off, though they are subject to requirements on vertical curve radii, mostly to avoid "low G" effects that are very uncomfortable for passengers.


----------



## Silver Swordsman

Suburbanist said:


> Maglevs travel much closer to the ground and wouldn't take off, though they are subject to requirements on vertical curve radii, mostly to avoid "low G" effects that are very uncomfortable for passengers.


Hahaha, thank you for reminding me of low-G effects on current HSR networks, especially when they have areas that quickly transition from -2.5% to 2.5%. If you pay attention carefully, you can actually feel the train going through a curve or up and down a hill. It won't be enough to make your coffee levitate, but those with sensitive stomachs can be affected. 


A "hilly" HSR/maglev can actually make people "trainsick" :nuts:


----------



## Suburbanist

Silver Swordsman said:


> Hahaha, thank you for reminding me of low-G effects on current HSR networks, especially when they have areas that quickly transition from -2.5% to 2.5%. If you pay attention carefully, you can actually feel the train going through a curve or up and down a hill. It won't be enough to make your coffee levitate, but those with sensitive stomachs can be affected.
> 
> 
> A "hilly" HSR/maglev can actually make people "trainsick" :nuts:


Yeah, the human body has some strange features. It can deal with fairly high constant (vector) acceleration. It can take some direct hits without anything but a muscular pain for 2 seconds. Yet, put a G inversion and it gets upset (without training). Now if you want to make train passengers sick, you put some tight vertical curves + compensated (like on "pendolino" trains) horizontal curves, and you'd have people feeling really ill , even at relatively low (200-250 km/h) speeds. I imagine what would happen with a 2500m/2000m tight curves (H/V) on a maglev train


----------



## JuaanAcosta

I guess that Thyssen-Siemens have studied the effects in human bodies of g-forces at such high speed, I mean, they had working for many years the Emsland test facility but also the Shanghai Transrapid line in China (which is really curvy, taking account of how long the link is). Or at least they should have done it.


----------



## bluemeansgo

JuaanAcosta said:


> I guess that Thyssen-Siemens have studied the effects in human bodies of g-forces at such high speed, I mean, they had working for many years the Emsland test facility but also the Shanghai Transrapid line in China (which is really curvy, taking account of how long the link is). Or at least they should have done it.


You can guarantee Japan's studied its effects. The Japanese consumer is pretty picky about comfort. 

This is part of the reason that the mag-lev line travels in a super-straight line and has opted to tunnel through the Japanese Alps.


----------



## JuaanAcosta

bluemeansgo said:


> You can guarantee Japan's studied its effects. The Japanese consumer is pretty picky about comfort.
> 
> This is part of the reason that the mag-lev line travels in a super-straight line and has opted to tunnel through the Japanese Alps.


I thought that they opted to a line mostly on tunnels because of aerodynamic-related stuff.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Likely both reasons- speeds above 320~350km/h make for extremely noisy operation, and the fastest way between two points is a straight line.


----------



## bluemeansgo

JuaanAcosta said:


> I thought that they opted to a line mostly on tunnels because of aerodynamic-related stuff.


I'm not confident that it has anything to with aerodynamics, but I'd love to be proved wrong!

As I understand it, having a train inside a tunnel (unless it's a tunnel in a vacuum) creates a pressure wave that works against higher speeds. Perhaps someone who knows more about fluid dynamics can explain this better than I can, but you could liken it to a piston in a cylinder. The effect is amplified in Japanese tunnels, which are smaller diameter than European ones. 

In short, tunnels can complicate operations.


----------



## loefet

^^ The tunnels used for the Maglev are quite a bit larger than the ones used on the normal Shinkansen lines, I'm not sure but these may even be larger than the European ones. 

They are there to reduce the noise of the passing trains to be able to meet the strict noise regulations that exist in Japan. 
Though going through tunnels will create another problem with Tunnel booms, most above ground sections are covered to form a long tunnel, and there are just a handful of sections where the trains actually go outside then I don't think that it's as big of a problem.
And as an extra countermeasure for this effect they have added "silencers" to the entrances of the tunnels in order to mitigate the pressure waves that is cause by trains going through tunnels.

As a comparison then the more normal Shinkansen line tunnel is about 9.7 meters in diameter (number taken from the Seikan tunnel) where as the Chuo Maglev will have a tunnel diameter of 13 meters, this will make the cross section about 80% larger in the Chuo Line (when making the simplification to assume that it's a round tunnel) but the number will still be pretty close. And not only that, the cross section of the maglev trains are smaller, the L0 have a cross section that is 70% compared to the E5 train sets. So all this help to make the pressure waves in the tunnels as small as possible.


----------



## bluemeansgo

loefet said:


> ^^ The tunnels used for the Maglev are quite a bit larger than the ones used on the normal Shinkansen lines, I'm not sure but these may even be larger than the European ones.
> 
> They are there to reduce the noise of the passing trains to be able to meet the strict noise regulations that exist in Japan.
> Though going through tunnels will create another problem with Tunnel booms, most above ground sections are covered to form a long tunnel, and there are just a handful of sections where the trains actually go outside then I don't think that it's as big of a problem.
> And as an extra countermeasure for this effect they have added "silencers" to the entrances of the tunnels in order to mitigate the pressure waves that is cause by trains going through tunnels.
> 
> As a comparison then the more normal Shinkansen line tunnel is about 9.7 meters in diameter (number taken from the Seikan tunnel) where as the Chuo Maglev will have a tunnel diameter of 13 meters, this will make the cross section about 80% larger in the Chuo Line (when making the simplification to assume that it's a round tunnel) but the number will still be pretty close. And not only that, the cross section of the maglev trains are smaller, the L0 have a cross section that is 70% compared to the E5 train sets. So all this help to make the pressure waves in the tunnels as small as possible.


Great information! Thanks for that. I'm a little sad that it's mostly covered. It's hard to get a sense of speed when it's all covered like that. However, I've heard that there is a possibility that in the hooded areas there's a possibility that they may have openings made in such a way that you can actually see out (due to the speed of the train). A little like you can see clearly through the metal bars on a bridge when crossing.


----------



## FM 2258

^^

Yeah, from a passenger perspective tunnels are very boring. I remember my first high speed train ride in Italy when it came to tunnels I just sat back and fell asleep.


----------



## Alixx

The altitude difference between Kofu (end of the test track) and the Japanese Alps' highest point is almost 1000 meters!!

https://www.yamanashi-kankou.jp/special/linear.html
http://www.landec.co.jp/linear/car.html


----------



## bluemeansgo

Alixx said:


> The altitude difference between Kofu (end of the test track) and the Japanese Alps' highest point is almost 1000 meters!!


Ha! That picture makes it look like a roller coaster.

Just for fun, I made an _approximate_ scale representation of parts of the line by stretching it in photoshop (the length:height was about 50:1 )

*The 1000m climb to the Alps from the west end of the test track* _(click image for larger)_


*The test track itself*_ (click image for larger)_


----------



## TheMagnificient

While Japan is making Maglev,USA working on vacuum tubes with a speed of over 1300 km / h :nuts:


----------



## Silly_Walks

They can't even do 300 km/h, so I wish them nothing but the best.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

bluemeansgo said:


> Ha! That picture makes it look like a roller coaster.
> 
> Just for fun, I made an _approximate_ scale representation of parts of the line by stretching it in photoshop (the length:height was about 50:1 )
> 
> *The 1000m climb to the Alps from the west end of the test track* _(click image for larger)_
> 
> 
> *The test track itself*_ (click image for larger)_


Yeah but still the climb between the Nagano Station and the highest point has a 2.6% climb(approx. 800 meters within a 30 Kilometer distance) is nothing to sneeze at for a HSR line.


----------



## TheMagnificient

The Vaccum Concept of tiny tubes is much more faster and costs less than Highspeed Railway or Maglev.

Maybe the future ( beyond Maglev ) is Hyperloop.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

TheMagnificient said:


> While Japan is making Maglev,USA working on vacuum tubes with a speed of over 1300 km / h :nuts:


Aughh, nobody is working on Hyperloop beside on paper while Japan has already picked up pickaxes and shovels for actual construction.:lol:


----------



## Zero Gravity

TheMagnificient said:


> The Vaccum Concept of tiny tubes is much more faster and costs less than Highspeed Railway or Maglev.
> 
> Maybe the future ( beyond Maglev ) is Hyperloop.


maybe, but right now it's just an eccentric billionaire thinking aloud


----------



## TheMagnificient

SamuraiBlue said:


> Aughh, nobody is working on Hyperloop beside on paper while Japan has already picked up pickaxes and shovels for actual construction.:lol:


Elon Musk wants to show prototypes till 2018. He also created Tesla and SpaceX.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

TheMagnificient said:


> Elon Musk wants to show prototypes till 2018. He also created Tesla and SpaceX.


Yeah, wake me up when he actually has a working model.:nuts:


----------



## TheMagnificient

SamuraiBlue said:


> Yeah, wake me up when he actually has a working model.:nuts:


But from the idea and concept i think Vacuum Tubes could be the future ( beyond Maglev) in the 21th century. Engineers should just work
and develop this concept till reality will happen.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

TheMagnificient said:


> But from the idea and concept i think Vaccum Tubes could be the future ( beyond Maglev) in the 21th century.


Sorry but it had been debated to death on a maglev forum concluding it is not practical in an actual mode of travel in which there are no bathroom stops no contingency in case of a emergency stop in traffic like fire within the cabin, etc. etc.

It just an armchair theory without any practical thinking placed into it.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Keep in mind that a 2.6% incline for standard high-speed rail may seem like a lot but any train powered by linear induction doesn't have a problem with that kind of grade. The skytrain in Vancouver, for example, can handle a much steeper grade than conventional rail. It also uses a linear induction motor for propulsion.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

bluemeansgo said:


> Keep in mind that a 2.6% incline for standard high-speed rail may seem like a lot but any train powered by linear induction doesn't have a problem with that kind of grade. The skytrain in Vancouver, for example, can handle a much steeper grade than conventional rail. It also uses a linear induction motor for propulsion.


@Bluemeansgo 

you're not getting it. 
2.6% incline can be done with conventional trains geared towards high torque, HSR is geared towards high speed sacrificing high torque. JR Maglev system obtains both these characteristics through it's super conductive magnet technology.


----------



## Sunfuns

TheMagnificient said:


> Elon Musk wants to show prototypes till 2018. He also created Tesla and SpaceX.


Doesn't mean that everything he says is true. :lol:


----------



## bluemeansgo

SamuraiBlue said:


> @Bluemeansgo
> 
> you're not getting it.
> 2.6% incline can be done with conventional trains geared towards high torque, HSR is geared towards high speed sacrificing high torque. JR Maglev system obtains both these characteristics through it's super conductive magnet technology.


Yep. I think we're talking about the same thing. Linear induction motors give the benefit of low maintenance and the ability to not need gearboxes. 

Lines like the Tokyo Oedo Line, Vancouver SkyTrain, JFK AirTrain, and Osaka Nagahori Tsurumi-ryokuchi Line should have the ability to climb steeper grades than standard rotary electric engines (which drive propulsion to wheels). Propulsion and torque and acceleration isn't really dependent on wheel friction or gearing. I know high speed is different, somewhat, but I believe it is based on the same principles of standard Linear Induction Motors, is it not?


----------



## Alixx

https://silkroad2006.wordpress.com/2011/12/


----------



## webeagle12

TheMagnificient said:


> While Japan is making Maglev,USA working on vacuum tubes with a speed of over 1300 km / h :nuts:


I think we will see sun explode before this will be build


----------



## bluemeansgo

Technically, we watch the sun explode every day. But I agree that this idea is far off.


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ Alixx, thanks for the updates but all photos must be sourced and credited, thanks!


----------



## Czadus

Basiclly I'm still so suprised of trains speed performance and growing of communication technology


----------



## Alixx

*JR Tokai Begins Constructing First Commercial Superconducting Maglev Train Line*













> Railway company JR Tokai has taken the first step toward constructing an underground terminal for the world’s first commercial “superconducting” maglev train line that is slated to go into service in 2027, reports Asian Nikkei.
> 
> The main railway operator in central Japan last month began making space for construction materials and machines *under the Tokaido Shinkansen tracks near Shinagawa station*, in central Tokyo.
> 
> Once the rail line is complete, passengers can expect to make the 286km journey from Shinagawa to Nagoya in 40 minutes. Plans call for the line to be extended to Osaka in 2045. The distance from Tokyo to Osaka will be 438km and the trip is expected to take one hour and seven minutes, JR Tokai engineers opined.
> 
> Construction costs for the first stretch are estimated at $46 billion. Total costs for the entire project, all the way to Osaka, are seen reaching $75 billion.
> 
> Magnetic-levitation trains hover over and are propelled by a magnetic track. These tracks can also be called linear motors. Trains on the Linear Chuo Shinkansen Line will float about 10cm above the track and will reach a maximum of 500kph. Currently, the fastest commercial maglev train carries passengers between Shanghai and Pudong Airport. Based on German technology, it levitates 1cm above the track and reaches a maximum 430kph.
> 
> This year, JR Tokai will talk to municipalities and respond to questions from residents who live near the planned route. The company can only tunnel under its own land. It will start buying necessary plots this year and is widely expected to start drilling the shaft next year.
> 
> Most of the Shinagawa-Nagoya section, 86% to be exact, will be comprised of a series of long tunnels. JR Tokai will finalize construction specifications and start selecting contractors this year. Already, heavy machinery and construction companies are honing their technologies in anticipation of winning contracts.
> 
> One hopeful is Koken Boring Machine, a Tokyo-based maker of earth-drilling equipment and geologic condition gauges. Part of the planned route runs deep beneath the Japanese Alps, so it will be difficult to drill down vertically. Koken Boring’s equipment allows for horizontal drilling. Its geologic equipment can survey conditions 200 meters to 300 meters ahead.
> 
> Meanwhile, dynamite is out of the question for preparing sections under urban areas. These sections will have to be shield-tunneled. This type of drilling uses a 10m-wide cylinder, or shield, that is rotated as it is pushed forward. Obayashi, a big construction company, and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Mechatronics Systems have jointly developed a tunnel-boring machine that is capable of drilling 25% faster than conventional bores. The two companies intend to come up with a shield-tunneler that can go 500 meters in a month, a 100% increase from 20 years ago.
> 
> Similarly, train makers are seeking to improve vehicle technologies. As such, railway carriage maker Nippon Sharyo, a subsidiary of JR Tokai, and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have been working to develop the L0 model maglev train. The hope is for the L0’s ride to be as smooth and comfortable as that of the latest Shinkansen N700A model.



http://www.worldindustrialreporter....commercial-superconducting-maglev-train-line/


----------



## keber

> The company can only tunnel under its own land.


That is interesting - so they cannot bore the tunnels under private buildings?


----------



## loefet

^^ Yes they can and at the same time they can't. It all depends on how deep they go, there is a law that says that if they are below 40 meters from ground level and steering clear of deep foundations then they are free to do what they want, but any shallower than that and they need to own the space above it.

More about the law at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_underground

Within the cities then they will use this law to their benefit, but in rural areas where land is still pretty cheap then the total price will be lower to just buy the land and dig a shallow tunnel than to dig 40+ meters underground.


----------



## nossiano

updates?


----------



## 2co2co

JR-Central started high-speed test with the extended test track, 
The L0-series 7-car trainset hit manned (29 people on board) speed of 590km/h, breaking the previous record of 581km/h set in 2003.
JR Central is attempting 600km/h manned run on the 21st of April.

http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/_pdf/000026425.pdf


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

Wow thanks for the update, I thought the maglev dropped on the face of the earth.
I look forward to the 21st of April.

However, still no news on the construction of the commercial line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

2co2co said:


> JR-Central started high-speed test with the extended test track



I think this is more interesting. What is this new part extended and what's the total of kilometers in operation now?

Thanks


----------



## loefet

^^ They have extended the Yamanashi test track in both directions from 18.4 km to 42.4 km.
You can get a good look on Google Earth with the latest images. 

It's great to hear that they are on the quest for speed again, I believe that this might be the next big step in top speed until the whole line is completed, or other technologies are developed.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Sorry to break any expectations but I believe they are only testing the design top speed so they can certify the 25% capped commercial speed of 500Km/h. To do that they will need to set the speed limit to 667Km/h. 
Don't worry, they still have some more till they hit the sound barrier.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

Today we wait for 600Km/h record.


----------



## 2co2co

JR maglev just hits 603km/h

Mainichi
http://mainichi.jp/graph/2015/04/21/20150421k0000e040160000c/003.html

Nikkei
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLASDZ21H1K_R20C15A4MM0000/?dg=1


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## IanCleverly

Al Jazeera English coverage


----------



## bluemeansgo

I think they've got those diagrams a little inaccurate. Although the commentary seems sound. As I understand the technology, the levitation comes from the side by locking the train into a magnetic field, does it not?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

bluemeansgo said:


> I think they've got those diagrams a little inaccurate. Although the commentary seems sound. As I understand the technology, the levitation comes from the side by locking the train into a magnetic field, does it not?


Correct and magnetism is induced into the coils on the side guideways through the moving superconductive magnets that are situated on the sides of the trainset. The induced magnetism only gets strong enough to lift the trainset when it exceeds 150Km/h.


----------



## M-NL

The interesting thing is that compared to the Transrapid switches are a lot easier: Basically a movable wall will do, instead of the entire track for Transrapid.

Downside of this rail design is that while Transrapid basically is a clamp around the rail, there is nothing in the Japanese system to prevent flight. If a similar accident as happened with Transrapid (collision with a maintenance vehicle) were to occur, there is nothing to stop the train from lifting off and leaving the tracks. Who knows where it will end up if that were to happen.


----------



## tonii

M-NL said:


> The interesting thing is that compared to the Transrapid switches are a lot easier: Basically a movable wall will do, instead of the entire track for Transrapid.
> 
> Downside of this rail design is that while Transrapid basically is a clamp around the rail, there is nothing in the Japanese system to prevent flight. If a similar accident as happened with Transrapid (collision with a maintenance vehicle) were to occur, there is nothing to stop the train from lifting off and leaving the tracks. Who knows where it will end up if that were to happen.


They could just build a roof fence which will ensure the train wont fly out of the track if that will ever happen.


----------



## Silly_Walks

tonii said:


> They could just build a roof fence which will ensure the train wont fly out of the track if that will ever happen.


What fence will stop a 500 km/h flying train? :lol:


----------



## SamuraiBlue

M-NL said:


> Downside of this rail design is that while Transrapid basically is a clamp around the rail, there is nothing in the Japanese system to prevent flight. If a similar accident as happened with Transrapid (collision with a maintenance vehicle) were to occur, there is nothing to stop the train from lifting off and leaving the tracks. Who knows where it will end up if that were to happen.


There is an invisible rope called magnetism that ties down the trainset from flying anywhere.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Slight garbling of the facts at the end there..


that's to be expected.


----------



## 2co2co

Aerial snapshot of the area north of Shinagawa station taken on Nov. this year (according to the source http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/tag/泉岳寺):










There is a massive redevelopment going on in the area, and construction of Maglev Shinkansen station is part of the project.


----------



## hammersklavier

2co2co said:


> Aerial snapshot of the area north of Shinagawa station taken on Nov. this year (according to the source http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/tag/泉岳寺):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a massive redevelopment going on in the area, and construction of Maglev Shinkansen station is part of the project.


I'll take "Decking Over The Whole Yard" for $200, Alex. :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

Drilling begins in Japan on deep magnetic levitation train tunnel



> HYAKAWA, Japan - Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai) held a ceremony in Hayakawa on Friday to mark the start of drilling work for a 25-kilometer tunnel that will run through the Southern Japanese Alps, which is deemed the most difficult phase in construction of a magnetic levitation train line that will connect Shinagawa, Tokyo, with Nagoya in 2027.
> 
> The contractors in charge will spend about 10 years to complete the tunnel construction for the Linear Chuo Shinkansen line project, facing potential risks that include the complicated stratum in the central part of the Japanese archipelago and high-pressure underground water.
> 
> The envisaged Southern Alps Tunnel is divided into three construction sections, one in each of three prefectures: Yamanashi, Shizuoka and Nagano. It will be a 13-meter-wide semicircular tunnel for the main line.
> 
> The depth of the tunnel's deepest point beneath the surface, which will influence the pressure on the tunnel, is 1,400 meters.
> 
> This is deeper than the 1,300-meter Daishimizu Tunnel - currently the deepest in the country - on the Joetsu Shinkansen line on the border between Gunma and Niigata prefectures.
> 
> For the Southern Alps Tunnel, to prevent collapse caused by pressure from the ground, workers will reinforce the construction sites with steel arches after breaking the solid rock with drilling equipment or explosives.
> 
> The tunnel interior will be sprayed with concrete, then the steel will be fixed to the solid rock with bolts.
> 
> In the Southern Japanese Alps, a mountain range with peaks above 3,000 meters, strata are inextricably intertwined and fragile fracture zones lie hidden within them.
> 
> In particular, there is a risk that groundwater held in the complex geological structure could be inadvertently released through the drilling work.
> 
> "It's inevitable that workers will fight against high-pressure spring water. The project will involve the most difficult construction in the history of Japanese mountain tunnels," said Atsushi Koizumi, a professor of tunnel engineering at Waseda University.
> 
> JR Tokai President Koei Tsuge said, "Taking into consideration construction safety and environmental conservation, we would like to apply the whole company's efforts to tackling this difficult construction."
















http://www.utsukushii-mura.jp/wp-content/themes/utsukushii-mura/img/village/tit_hayakawa.jpg


















https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Mountains_north_from_Mount_Ena_2010-12-12.jpg


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

2co2co said:


> Aerial snapshot of the area north of Shinagawa station taken on Nov. this year (according to the source http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/tag/泉岳寺):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a massive redevelopment going on in the area, and construction of Maglev Shinkansen station is part of the project.


It must be the biggest empty area in Central Tokyo, no?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

I went to Nagoya for a business trip.

Here are the pics of the Linimo line, which is Japan's only operational maglev line.
It begins in Fujigaoka station in Meito-ku in Nagoya (which connects it to the Higashiyama line) and ends at Yakusa where there's Toyota's base as well as a university

This was the first time I rode a maglev train and it was very very smooth. However very few riders besides students. The view is great, especially with its large window pane and two seats that give you a rollercoaster like experience.

The structure of the stations are almost exactly like the Yui monorail in Okinawa.

The train girl for this line (there are many within Japan)










Each station has its own mark









kind of empty









great view, entirely automated









the tracks









the train from the outside


----------



## lkstrknb

Here are a couple videos of the Linimo Maglev in Nagoya.


----------



## Wbnemo1

I really like the SCMaglev, it's amazing how fast this vehicle is able to travel...I have a prototype model of it, would be cool to make it function


----------



## castermaild55

In Tokyo began construction of the first station for trains on a magnetic cushion



> TOKYO, January 27. /Corr. Kirill Agafonov/. In the Japanese capital began to build the first station of the branch of magnetic levitation trains (Maglev) stretching over 280 km, which in 2027 will connect Tokyo and Nagoya.
> 
> The construction of the station takes place in extremely difficult conditions – its construction is within the current major transport hub “Shinagawa” at a depth of 40 meters under the ground. The length of the platform will be more than 450 meters. Meanwhile, the construction of stations in Nagoya have not yet begun, and yet on this issue there is no agreement, however, in company JR Tokai promise to speed up the reconciliation process.
> 
> At the end of last year in Central Yamanashi Prefecture, in the territory of which will run first in Japan, a branch of the Maglev from Tokyo to Nagoya, began construction of its most difficult area – 25 km-long tunnel under the so-called Japanese Alps. Due to the complex topography and design features of the construction of the tunnel will continue until 2025. One of his sites will be at a depth of 1.4 km.
> 
> Working on the creation of a train on a magnetic cushion began in Japan in the 70-ies of the last century, however, these technologies for a long time no use. In 2011 the Japanese government approved a plan for the construction of the first commercial line of such trains with a length of 286 km between Tokyo and Nagoya. The project cost is estimated at 5.5 trillion yen ($45,8 billion). The construction will involve about 15 thousand people. By 2045 this branch is planned to be extended to the third largest city of Japan – Osaka.
> 
> Currently the Japanese Maglev is being tested in Yamanashi Prefecture. This summer he reached a speed of 603 km / h and was recognized as the fastest train in the world. The average speed on the section between Tokyo and Nagoya can be about 500 km per hour, which will allow you to make the journey in 40 minutes. The duration of this same trip on high-speed trains “Shinkansen” is now one hour and 18 minutes.


----------



## Silly_Walks

What kind of soil are they creating the underground station in?


----------



## 00Zy99

Is there an overhead plan view of Shinagawa station? As in showing the whole site rather than a cross-section?


----------



## drezdinski

>


They bought me with this. Oh how I wish that China was more graphically creative in it's public spaces...


----------



## castermaild55

00Zy99 said:


> Is there an overhead plan view of Shinagawa station? As in showing the whole site rather than a cross-section?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

castermaild55 said:


>


Looking at the picture I am guessing there is a possibility that the line may extend to Tokyo station considering the direction the platform is going to be built.
It was once speculated that the platform may extend perpendicular to the other ROW making it impossible to extend further north.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

drezdinski said:


> They bought me with this. Oh how I wish that China was more graphically creative in it's public spaces...


so far. it is the only line I've seen in Japan that has symbols for each station.


----------



## Momo1435

These images show how the new Chuo-maglev station will be built directly underneath the Shinkansen station.

It should indeed be possible to extend the line. Maybe even beyond Tokyo Station in the even more distant future. 









http://company.jr-central.co.jp/company/others/_pdf/shinagawa_station_environmental_protection.pdf









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/01/post-2ad8.html




Silly_Walks said:


> What kind of soil are they creating the underground station in?


It's a sediment type of soil, pretty much volcanic sand laid here on the shore of the Tokyo Bay by the rivers coming the mountains.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Momo1435 said:


> It's a sediment type of soil, pretty much volcanic sand laid here on the shore of the Tokyo Bay by the rivers coming the mountains.


Cool. In Amsterdam they used a special type of 'table construction' to slide a new subway station underneath the existing Central Station (which was originally built on piles as it was essentially built on mud):







































They also built a new through station underneath Antwerp Central (which was originally a railway terminus), but I don't know how they pulled that off.


----------



## 00Zy99

Momo1435 said:


> These images show how the new Chuo-maglev station will be built directly underneath the Shinkansen station.
> 
> It should indeed be possible to extend the line. Maybe even beyond Tokyo Station in the even more distant future.


So, I'm guessing that the red-shaded area is the platforms, and the blue-shaded area are the tail-tracks beyond for emergency stopping?



> http://company.jr-central.co.jp/company/others/_pdf/shinagawa_station_environmental_protection.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/01/post-2ad8.html


I'm not sure what this image is saying. Which side of the station are they going to open up for digging the access shaft, east or west? Why are the platforms so much wider? How will this affect the Tokaido Shinkansen operations, especially since I don't see the non-stopping tracks diagrammed here? What about the zairaisen?




> It's a sediment type of soil, pretty much volcanic sand laid here on the shore of the Tokyo Bay by the rivers coming the mountains.


I seem to recall that that is a good soil for farming, isn't it?


----------



## Momo1435

Both the Red (south section) and the blue (north section) will be the station, it's area that will be dug out. The digging out will be done from the east side of the station. The road running directly along the Shinkansen Station will be used as the entrance shaft. The 4 lanes will be reduced to 2, which creates a 15m x 450m big construction area from where the whole space underneath the Shinkansen Station will be dug out. This of course without interfering with the Shinkansen operations. 

That's what this image shows. First the ground underneath the station will be dug out. The new underground structure for the Chuo-Maglev station will then also support the Shinkansen Station. Any work that could be dangerous for the current station will be done at night when the trains don't operate. 












This image shows the road better.










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2013/09/post-10ab.html


This way it won't have any influence on the regular railway tracks that are all located on the west side of the station.


Japanese soil in the flat plains along the coast is indeed very fertile. But also very perfect for building cities. There has always conflict between agriculture and urbanization, especially in the Kanto Plain around Tokyo.



@Silly_Walks

The big difference between Tokyo and Amsterdam is that the soil in Amsterdam can be described much more as liquid earth. There won't be the need to freeze the soil in Tokyo to make sure the surrounding structures won't subside.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Momo1435 said:


> @Silly_Walks
> 
> The big difference between Tokyo and Amsterdam is that the soil in Amsterdam can be described much more as liquid earth. There won't be the need to freeze the soil in Tokyo to make sure the surrounding structures won't subside.


Thanks. Amsterdam has very difficult soil to make subways in. They had to do quite a bit of grouting and freezing the soil.

Tokyo is lucky in that respect. But Amsterdam doesn't have big earthquakes, so I guess that helps


----------



## castermaild55

Silly_Walks said:


> Thanks. Amsterdam has very difficult soil to make subways in. They had to do quite a bit of grouting and freezing the soil.
> 
> Tokyo is lucky in that respect. But Amsterdam doesn't have big earthquakes, so I guess that helps












I think　around Shinagawa station is Landfill

south part of Shinagawa station was reclaimed　after Meiji








http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1454393643.jpg


Before　EDO



















around Shinagawa station was reclaimed from 1600 to 1632









there was Mt. kanda

In case of tokyo. there are some mountains in tokyo
The Tokyo Bay has been reclaimed 　by cutting off the mountains.
Tokyo was made to be flattened artificially　by land reclamation.and these soil were used for tokyo bay reclamation

Ieyasu Tokugawa, who gained an overwhelming victory at the Battle of Sekigahara (1600), planned to build Edo castle. However, a vast extent of land was needed to build a port for large vessels carrying building materials as well as many lumberyards. Then, Ieyasu ordered military commanders across the country to level Mount Edo Kanda (Suruga-dai) to fill in part of Edo bay.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Amazing, thank you!


----------



## Momo1435

The building site is taking shape along Shinagawa Station. 




























http://view.tokyo/?p=23372


----------



## loefet

The latest show of the Japan Railway Journal on NHK World was about the JR Maglev.
Watch it on the NHK World Website, it will run 3 more times in their live stream (today and tomorrow) and then be available on demand for about another 30 days afterwards. 
More info at: http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/tv/japanrailway/

I have to say that this video really shows how the riding comfort is like. Much more as an airplane than a train. Both take-off and then Landing again on the wheels seems to mimic a real airplane, especially since it produces a noticeable bump in the ride comfort. The ride itself seems to be not as smooth as thought.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## chornedsnorkack

Are there any new funding plans for Chuo Shinkansen?


----------



## bluemeansgo

A few years ago, I saw a diagram of the potential stopping pattern of the Chuo Shinkansen. It was called the diamond pattern, or something like that. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Basically, it outlined how, given 5 trains per hour why only one of them would be all-stops. Essentially, each train left i 20 minute intervals, and the all-stops train would be passed at specific stations along the way.

Does anyone have any links to that site? I believe the site was in Japanese.


----------



## Heavenly Field

There has been a lot of speculation regarding potential Maglev servicing patterns, but I believe one of the first articles that tried to work out the specifics was this:
kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/column/20090824/534916/

It's quite old, but because it supplies a sample diagram, I think this is what you mean.

Sorry, first time poster, so no direct linking.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Thanks!! And welcome 1st time poster 

Here we go
Http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/knp/column/20090824/534916/

And the image I remember:


----------



## quashlo

*More contracts signed for maglev’s Nagoya Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/chubu/news/20160907-OYTNT50437.html

On September 6, JR Central signed another contract related to construction of new platforms and other facilities at Nagoya Station to accommodate the maglev, marking another major step towards the FY2027 opening of the line between Tōkyō (Shinagawa) and Nagoya. Construction has already begun on the two other major construction areas, for the Southern Alps tunnels and the station at Shinagawa.

Similar to the other two sites, the maglev’s Nagoya Station requires complex construction work, as the station will extend about 60 meters wide and 1 km long approx. 30 meters below the ground, crossing the existing station at a right angle. Given the volume of required excavation, there was some risk with using tunneling machines to construct the station, so they will excavate down from ground level instead using a cut-and-cover-style approach. The tracks and other infrastructure for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen and conventional lines at the station will require extensive shoring and support to ensure that train service is unaffected during construction of the maglev.

This latest contract is for two segments (totaling to 220 m of the 1 km station) under land owned by JR Central and Nagoya City, and will not require any property acquisition. The central east segment (中央東工区) underneath the conventional line platforms was awarded to a three-team JV including JR Tōkai Construction (ジェイアール東海建設), while the central west segment (中央西工区) underneath the Tōkaidō Shinkansen platforms was awarded to a JV led by Ōbayashi Corporation (大林組). The construction period will last about 2 years, 9 months, from September 7, 2016 to May 31, 2019. Contracts for the remaining segments, which will require property acquisition, will be finalized at a later time. With assistance from the Hanshin Expressway Company (阪神高速道路会社), which has extensive experience in land acquisition in built-up urban areas, JR Central is currently working together with Aichi Prefecture and Nagoya City on negotiations with approximately 120 property owners. There may be difficulties as land values rise in anticipation of the opening of the line, but the railway hopes to finish land acquisition by 2019 before beginning construction on the remaining segments of the station.

In December 2014, JR Central began construction on staging areas and other ancillary facilities, but this is the first major contract for the station itself. The contract award was originally scheduled to take place in FY2015, but was delayed to FY2016 after changes to the construction methods.


----------



## quashlo

*Government preps ¥3 trillion injection to expedite maglev project by eight years*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...edite-jr-tokai-maglev-project-by-eight-years/



> The government is poised to offer ¥3 trillion ($29.6 billion) in loans to Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai) in an attempt to expedite high-speed maglev services between Tokyo and Osaka by up to eight years, government sources said.
> 
> Under the plan — which involves amending the law to legalize such loans — the government will lend ¥1.5 trillion in both fiscal 2016 and 2017 from the fiscal investment and loan program to private JR Tokai, which was building the magnetically levitated train system with its own money for launch in 2045.
> 
> …


Nagoya‒Ōsaka segment will now open in 2037 if everything goes as proposed.


----------



## keber

Is there any map that shows current construction sites? Or at least places, where construction is already in progress?


----------



## Heavenly Field

^^They're working on Shinagawa Station and the tunnel underneath the Southern Alps at the moment. JR Central's site has updates including this pdf which shows a map of the current progress with sites under construction in red, but I guess you need Japanese to navigate these.


----------



## bluemeansgo

For the benefit of all, I've kind of translated the basics into English:









What's striking is that the all-4-stops service (77min) takes almost double the time as direct(40min). If you were one stop away from either Nagoya or Tokyo, it looks like it might be faster to backtrack one stop and get on the direct train!


----------



## 00Zy99

Looks like it would be even for two stops away.


----------



## bluemeansgo

00Zy99 said:


> Looks like it would be even for two stops away.


Which is pretty much the whole line. Essentially, anywhere you are on the line, you should be able to go back 1 or 2 stops and reverse direction taking the direct train.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## luacstjh98

Out of curiosity - what's the L0 series' head-end power source?

I get that motive power comes from the superconducting magnets, but what about powering onboard motors/lights/etc?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

luacstjh98 said:


> Out of curiosity - what's the L0 series' head-end power source?
> 
> I get that motive power comes from the superconducting magnets, but what about powering onboard motors/lights/etc?


At the moment a diesel power generator which will be replaced with power induction coils like the wireless battery chargers for smart phones.


----------



## Momo1435

10/19

The current situation behind Shinagawa Station. Still preparing the site on street level before they start to dig the 1st entrance/exit shafts.


IMG_1617 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1618 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1622 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1624 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1628 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1632 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## 2co2co

Minami-Alps main tunnel access shaft, Yamanashi side digging



















http://www.sankei.com/economy/news/161028/ecn1610280048-n1.html


----------



## Momo1435

Earlier this week the groundbreaking ceremony took place for the start of construction of the Chuo Maglev Nagoya Station.











http://www.sankei.com/west/news/161219/wst1612190008-n1.html



The station is located 30m below JR Central Nagoya Station.









http://iwase-akihiko.hatenablog.com/entry/2015/12/18/221233









http://lost2011.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-760.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Momo1435 said:


> Earlier this week the groundbreaking ceremony took place for the start of construction of the Chuo Maglev Nagoya Station.


It is suspicious that such an odd shaped hill happened to exist at that place...


----------



## luacstjh98

^^ I don't know much about Japanese customs, but I would think it's specially created for the ceremony...


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

since we are on the topic of JR Central, we received some gifts from them as they often come to us for help. Several JR Central Planners. We often receive gifts from JR Central, East and Hokkaido. Along side other major infrastructural companies like Tohoku Electric. But because we receive too many,w e throw them away. Merry xmas everyone!


----------



## Equario

RyukyuRhymer said:


> since we are on the topic of JR Central, we received some gifts from them as they often come to us for help. Several JR Central Planners. We often receive gifts from JR Central, East and Hokkaido. Along side other major infrastructural companies like Tohoku Electric. But because we receive too many,*w e throw them away*.


Is it Ok to resell such 'gifts'? Won’t it be an offence to the present-giving party?

As it seems from the picture, these are notepads and calendars. I bet that some transportation fans (including overseas) would be happy to buy them for collection purpose.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Astaire007

Shinagawa Station


----------



## Astaire007

2017/1/14
Shinagawa Station


----------



## Suola

Chuo Shinkansen construction progress photos taken in December 2016
from JR Central's official website.

品川駅
Shinagawa Station


https://goo.gl/maps/PwDQum8QSeG2

北品川非常口及び変電施設
Kita-Shinagawa shaft and electric substation


https://goo.gl/maps/YADibxfabws

小野路非常口
Onoji shaft


https://goo.gl/maps/JhGSAHRnb2K2

南アルプストンネル 早川非常口
Southern Alps Tunnel / Hayakawa access tunnel(November 2016)


https://goo.gl/maps/uDkzikJjaD52

南アルプストンネル 広河原非常口
Southern Alps Tunnel / Hirokawara access tunnel


https://goo.gl/maps/8rCVmmVDjX32

南アルプストンネル 小渋川非常口
Southern Alps Tunnel / Koshibugawa access tunnel


https://goo.gl/maps/9Tc9QGy46yv

日吉トンネル 南垣外非常口
Hiyoshi Tunnel / Minamigaito access tunnel


https://goo.gl/maps/1ZQDGkDyCfz

名城非常口
Meijo shaft


https://goo.gl/maps/tSUQykkRNZp

名古屋駅
Nagoya Station


https://goo.gl/maps/CTooVxrMEY32

sources :
http://company.jr-central.co.jp/chuoshinkansen/efforts/tokyo/
http://company.jr-central.co.jp/chuoshinkansen/efforts/yamanashi/
http://company.jr-central.co.jp/chuoshinkansen/efforts/nagano/
http://company.jr-central.co.jp/chuoshinkansen/efforts/gifu/
http://company.jr-central.co.jp/chuoshinkansen/efforts/aichi/

This is my first post.


----------



## Suola

03/18/17

Shinagawa Station




























Kita-Shinagawa shaft










source:http://view.tokyo/?p=32788


04/07/17

Meijo shaft, Nagoya












source:http://blog.livedoor.jp/spiraltowers/archives/52251040.html


----------



## Momo1435

At Nagoya station the platforms of the conventional lines "Zairaisen" are now being shortened to make room for the building site for the new underground Maglev station . 










https://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20170416-00000002-asahi-soci.view-000


----------



## 00Zy99

I really hope that this is just temporary. JR needs all the capacity it can get.


----------



## luacstjh98

How long are JR Central zairaisen trains again?

I would think they don't need as much capacity as JR East in Greater Tokyo and JR West in Keihanshin right?


----------



## sacto7654

luacstjh98 said:


> How long are JR Central zairaisen trains again?
> 
> I would think they don't need as much capacity as JR East in Greater Tokyo and JR West in Keihanshin right?


The Nagoya region is actually fairly automobile friendly (after all, there's this gigantic automobile company just headquartered east of central Nagoya....







). As such, commuter trains in the Nagoya area on JR Central and Meitetsu aren't as long as the commuter trains you see in the Keihanshin region, let alone Tokyo!

But getting back on topic, it's going to be very interesting to see how much of a change they're going to make to Nagoya Station before the Chuo Shinkansen line opens.


----------



## castermaild55

hanatoriyama, yamanashi


----------



## SamuraiBlue

sacto7654 said:


> The Nagoya region is actually fairly automobile friendly (after all, there's this gigantic automobile company just headquartered east of central Nagoya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). As such, commuter trains in the Nagoya area on JR Central and Meitetsu aren't as long as the commuter trains you see in the Keihanshin region, let alone Tokyo!


Obviously you have not rode the Nagoya subways during the rush hours.
They are just as packed as Tokyo or Osaka.
JR Central does have a vast region they have to look after. Here is their map of operation.


----------



## sacto7654

Well, JR Central can have have all these lines to the countryside (especially the Iida Line) because of the *GIGANTIC* profits from the Tokaidō Shinkansen between Tokyo and Shin-Osaka Stations. Which explains why they're doing the initial funding of the Chūō Shinkansen from Shinagawa to Nagoya.


----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Constrction Status Update*
May-July 2017

*Construction starts*

梶ヶ谷非常口/保守用車留置施設および資材搬入口
Kajigaya shaft / maintenance vehicle depot / service shaft

source : 
https://trafficnews.jp/post/71730/

dedicated soil train bound for the Mitsui wharf

https://goo.gl/H73oTY

東百合丘非常口
East Yurigaoka shaft

https://goo.gl/Mi7cRZ

神奈川県駅（仮称）隣接工事のための準備工事
TBM launch shaft, the west end of the Kanagawa pref. station


https://goo.gl/ySxTKg

第四南巨摩トンネル　早川東非常口
South Koma Tunnel No.4 / East Hayakawa Exit

https://goo.gl/H1JNRz

南アルプストンネル　除山非常口
Southern Alps Tunnel / Nozokiyama Exit

https://goo.gl/1NmYiR

伊那山地トンネル　坂島
Ina Mountains Tunnel / Sakajima section
(no photo)
https://goo.gl/TtekFD

中央アルプストンネル　山口
Central Alps Tunnel / Yamaguchi section
(no photo)
https://goo.gl/dbsBYB

坂下非常口
Sakashita shaft

https://goo.gl/r6Ffw7


*In progress*

名城非常口
Meijo shaft(July 11, 2017)

source:
http://blog.livedoor.jp/spiraltowers/archives/52259275.html

At Nagoya Station, part of the platform is being removed.


----------



## Munwon

by the time they finish this hyperloops will be common.


----------



## [atomic]

Suola said:


> *Chuo Shinkansen Constrction Status Update*
> May-July 2017
> 
> dedicated soil train bound for the Mitsui wharf
> 
> https://goo.gl/H73oTY


Are they going to use the excavated Soil and Rock for Land reclamation?



Munwon said:


> by the time they finish this hyperloops will be common.


:lol:


----------



## Suola

[atomic] said:


> Are they going to use the excavated Soil and Rock for Land reclamation?


The soil excavated at Kajigaya site is shipped to Chiba and is supposed to be used for quarry reclamation.


----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Constrction Status Update*
May-July 2017
Part 2

In progress

品川駅
*Shinagawa Station*

location

北品川非常口
*Kita-Shinagawa shaft*

location

梶ヶ谷非常口
*Kajigaya shaft*

location

小野路非常口
*Onoji shaft*

location

南アルプストンネル 早川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hayakawa*

location

南アルプストンネル 広河原非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hirokawara*

location

南アルプストンネル 小渋川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Koshibugawa*

location

日吉トンネル 南垣外非常口
*Hiyoshi Tunnel / Minamigaito*

location

名城非常口
*Meijo shaft*

location

名古屋駅
*Nagoya Station*

location

I had overlooked part of the latest update.:bash:
Most of these were taken in June.


----------



## [atomic]

Mitsubishi Heavy to back out of maglev train project



> TOKYO -- Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, one of Japan's leading engineering companies, will withdraw from a 9 trillion yen ($82 billion) prestigious high-speed railway project as it struggles to deal with ballooning developments costs of its other mainstream projects such as a passenger jet.
> ...
> Mitsubishi Heavy's withdrawal "won't impact the scheduled opening since we plan to select the manufacturers of commercial-use maglev train cars separately" from those for prototypes, a high-ranking JR Tokai official said.
> ...


The headline sounds really bad but it seams like it's no big deal.


----------



## sacto7654

I expect that Nippon Sharyo, Kawasaki Heavy Industries or Hitachi Rail Systems to bid on the trainsets for the Chuo Shinkansen. Not likely are J-TREC (because of its ownership by JR East) and Kinki Sharyo (because of its partial ownership by JR West).


----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Constrction Status Update*
August-September 2017
Part 1

Construction starts :

伊那山地トンネル　青木川
*Ina Mountains Tunnel / Aokigawa section*
(no photos yet)
location

第１中京圏トンネル　西尾
*Chukyo Area Tunnel No.1 / Saio section*
(no photos yet)
location

In progress :

品川駅
*Shinagawa Station*

location

北品川非常口
*Kita-Shinagawa shaft*

location

梶ヶ谷非常口/保守用車留置施設および資材搬入口
*Kajigaya shaft / maintenance vehicle depot / service shaft*

location

東百合丘非常口
*East Yurigaoka shaft*

location

小野路非常口
*Onoji shaft*
Preparation of the site for a pneumatic caisson

location

神奈川県駅
*Kanagawa pref. station*
TBM launch shaft for Metropolitan Area Tunnel No.2

location


----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Construction Status Update*
August-September 2017
Part 2

第四南巨摩トンネル　早川東非常口
*South Koma Tunnel No.4 / East Hayakawa*
Boring survey

location

南アルプストンネル 早川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hayakawa*
Pilot tunnel

location





(source : 乗りものニュース)
The pilot tunnel for the Southern Alps Tunnel had been opened to the press in August 23.
JR Central said water inflow is low, conditions of the rock have no problem and construction is going smoothly.

南アルプストンネル 広河原非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hirokawara*

location

南アルプストンネル　除山非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Nozokiyama*

location

南アルプストンネル 小渋川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Koshibugawa*

location

伊那山地トンネル　坂島
*Ina Mountains Tunnel / Sakajima section*
Improvement of the existing road

location

日吉トンネル 南垣外非常口
*Hiyoshi Tunnel / Minamigaito*

location

坂下非常口
*Sakashita shaft*

location

名城非常口
*Meijo shaft*

location

名古屋駅
*Nagoya Station*
View from west to the central site

location


----------



## Qtya

*Japan’s new maglev train line runs headlong into critics*

The Tokyo to Osaka line may have too high a cost and too few benefits

...

https://www.ft.com/content/5d4e600a-9e12-11e7-8b50-0b9f565a23e1


----------



## Faiyez

Qtya said:


> *Japan’s new maglev train line runs headlong into critics*
> 
> The Tokyo to Osaka line may have too high a cost and too few benefits
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/5d4e600a-9e12-11e7-8b50-0b9f565a23e1


Don't link to shitty paywalled articles. Thanks.


----------



## Qtya

Faiyez said:


> Don't link to shitty paywalled articles. Thanks.


Well, it was free for the time being. It seems you were not fast enough. Too bad. You're welcome.


----------



## DaeguDuke

Gonna call BS on that, I checked it within an hour of you posting it and it was behind a paywall..


----------



## Qtya

DaeguDuke said:


> Gonna call BS on that, I checked it within an hour of you posting it and it was behind a paywall..


It was a facebook post on FT's wall and by clicking on it I was able to read it without any kind of subscription.

Is this really the most important issue regarding the project? Anyone can purchase a 4 weeks unlimited trial for a dollar. Lets move on, shall we?


----------



## [atomic]

google the headline and you'll get to the article, linking it here will give you the paywall.


----------



## Sopomon

I don't disagree with the article. There's nothing that the 土建国家 loves more than a massive construction project. I think it's very exciting technology, but pointless on a corridor that's already so well serviced, and really not good given that it's likely to contribute to the further centralisation of Japan in to Tokyo.
Given the unhappy state of affairs with the population, it makes one wonder how long it'll even be necessary for?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Maglev Shinkansen work proceeds at Shinagawa*








> TOKYO (Jiji Press) — Central Japan Railway Co., or JR Tokai, showed the media early Saturday underground construction work at Shinagawa Station in Tokyo for its Chuo Shinkansen magnetic levitation ultra high-speed train line.
> 
> As part of work to construct new platforms some 40 meters underground, an iron girder was installed to replace track ballast and railroad ties that supported a portion of the existing Tokaido Shinkansen bullet train rail tracks.
> 
> It will take three years to complete the replacement work for two eastbound and as many westbound maglev train tracks in the new platforms, totaling some 1,550 meters, according to JR Tokai.
> 
> The company will construct the new platforms at Shinagawa Station under the platforms of the Tokaido Shinkansen line.
> 
> Iron girders will support the existing Shinkansen train tracks to prepare for the removal of soil under the existing platforms. The installation work started in May.
> 
> Soon after midnight Friday, some 100 personnel began the work. After cutting and removing railway tracks, they took away wooden and concrete railroad ties as well as track ballast.


The Japan News


----------



## Astaire007

Shinagawa Station

12/3


----------



## Bikes




----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Constrction Status Update*
October-December 2017

Construction starts :

第1首都圏トンネル/東雪谷非常口
East Yukigaya shaft
location

自立式ガイドウェイ側壁製作保管/関東・山梨・愛知
PC Guideway factory in Kanto/Yamanashi/Aichi

In progress :

品川駅
*Shinagawa Station*


location

北品川非常口
*Kita-Shinagawa shaft*
Excavation of shaft

location

梶ヶ谷非常口/保守用車留置施設および資材搬入口
*Kajigaya shaft / maintenance vehicle depot / service shaft*

location

東百合丘非常口
*East Yurigaoka shaft*

location

小野路非常口
*Onoji shaft*
Preparation of the site for a pneumatic caisson

location

神奈川県駅
*Kanagawa pref. station*
TBM launch shaft for Metropolitan Area Tunnel No.2

location

第四南巨摩トンネル　早川東非常口
*South Koma Tunnel No.4 / East Hayakawa*
Site preparation

location

南アルプストンネル 早川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hayakawa*
Pilot tunnel, running parallel to the main tunnel

location

南アルプストンネル 広河原非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hirokawara*

location

南アルプストンネル　除山非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Nozokiyama*

location

南アルプストンネル 小渋川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Koshibugawa*

location

中央アルプストンネル　山口
*Central Alps Tunnel / Yamaguchi section*
Site preparation

location

日吉トンネル 南垣外非常口
*Hiyoshi Tunnel / Minamigaito*
Installing soil conveyor belt system

location

坂下非常口
*Sakashita shaft*

location

名城非常口
*Meijo shaft*

location

名古屋駅
*Nagoya Station*

location

Heading underground


----------



## Zero Gravity

*The $80 Billion Train Project Caught in Scandal*

Taken from bloomberg, I just copied the new parts, the rest of the article explains what maglev is. 


> A widening scandal that has led to arrests of executives from two construction companies threatens to put the brakes on Japan’s plan to build the world’s fastest train. To surpass the nation’s famous bullet train, the project incorporates magnetic-levitation technology that promises to cut journey times from Tokyo to Osaka by more than half, to just over an hour. The $80 billion project carries the government’s added hopes of exporting the maglev technology.
> 
> 1. What is the scandal?
> It centers on possible collusion on contracts for the project by four of the giants of Japan’s construction industry -- Kajima Corp., Shimizu Corp., Obayashi Corp. and Taisei Corp. The Tokyo District Public Prosecutors Office and the Japan Fair Trade Commission raided their headquarters in December following reports that the four companies were under investigation for possible antitrust violations related to maglev contracts.
> 
> 2. How did the collusion allegedly play out?
> The contractors are suspected of having conspired to decide in advance which of them would win orders and at what prices, meeting regularly to discuss bids, Japanese media including Sankei newspaper have reported. The companies prompted suspicions by each winning about the same number of orders, according to reports. A former Taisei executive is suspected of being the mediator in the collusion, passing on details of the project obtained from an acquaintance at Central Japan Railway Co., which is running the project, Asahi reported on Dec. 26.
> 
> 3. What is the fallout?
> On March 2, Tokyo prosecutors arrested officials at Taisei and Kajima on suspicion of rigging bids for the project. The former vice president of Obayashi and a former senior executive of Shimizu have admitted to similar allegations, and prosecutors will indict them without arrest, Kyodo reported on March 5. Local media have reported that Obayashi and Shimizu have admitted to the FTC that it colluded with the three others and sought leniency.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 8. What’s at stake in the collusion allegations?
> Other than another black mark for Japan Inc., there’s a risk that the project will face delays. The contractors under suspicion constitute all but one of the so-called super zenecon, or super general contractors, that dominate Japan’s construction market. The super zenecon are said to be the only companies with the capacity to handle large-scale projects with the technical precision required. Tunnel-building would face a serious obstacle if the investigation were to jeopardize their involvement, industry experts say. Many see such far-reaching consequences as unlikely, however. Transport Minister Keiichi Ishii has declined to comment on the possibility of delays.
> 
> 9. What’s at risk for the companies?
> Shares in the four construction firms fell sharply following the outbreak of news in December and are now trading 13-23 percent lower compared with before the scandal. The broader Nikkei index is down about 7 percent during the same period. Minoru Matsuno, president of Tokyo-based investment adviser Value Search Asset Management Co., said in December when the news first broke: “There is a feeling that the market accepts that for this type of large-scale project, bid-rigging is a necessary evil.”


----------



## tjrgx

*Four Japanese maglev contractors indicted over bid-fixing*

https://next.asia.nikkei.com/Politi...e-maglev-contractors-indicted-over-bid-fixing

Nikkei Staff Writers
March 24, 2018 05:35 JST

TOKYO -- Japanese prosecutors lodged antitrust indictments Friday against the "big four" general contractors involved in what is turning out to be a complicated case of bid-rigging over a planned magnetic levitation rail line.

Investigators say Kajima and Taisei colluded with Obayashi and Shimizu before submitting bids to build stations along the Linear Chuo Shinkansen, a high-speed magnetic levitation link that will eventually connect Tokyo with Osaka.

The Tokyo District Public Prosecutors Office's special investigative squad also formally charged Ichiro Osawa, Kajima's civil engineering sales division manager, and Takashi Okawa, a former managing director and current adviser for Taisei. Both were arrested earlier this month in connection with the scandal.

Managers from Obayashi and Shimizu have admitted to collusion, and they have had their indictments suspended. A number of executives at both companies will give up portions of their salaries over specified periods.

Japanese antitrust law forbids contracting companies from contacting each other to predetermine a winning bid or its value. As a result of search warrants and other investigative procedures, prosecutors have collected tables listing construction work desired by each company, as well as technical documents. Investigators also say that at least one manager has mentioned discussing bid pricing with other companies.

In Japan, bid-fixing usually occurs during economic downturns, when struggling contractors get together to pump up the price of public works contracts. But in this case, the construction industry is in the midst of a boom period, and they are desperate for workers.

Many point the finger at the ties between the four contractors and Central Japan Railway, the operator of the maglev project. The company, commonly known as JR Tokai, awarded the contracts to build the Shinagawa station in Tokyo and another in Nagoya.

However, both stations are being built 30 meters to 40 meters below the currently operating Tokaido Shinkansen bullet-train line, presenting unique construction challenges. The project also requires a tunnel penetrating a mountainous area of Japan known as the "Southern Alps."

"JR Tokai wanted major [contractors] for the construction that had high technical capabilities," according to a general contracting insider.

Before launching bid procedures, JR Tokai requested that each contractor collaborate in research geared toward solving technical and other issues. The companies ended up shouldering costs in the hundreds of millions of yen (100 million yen equals $951,000). Within that context, each company was focused on landing maglev contracts.

However, JR Tokai was also pressuring the builders to lower prices, raising profitability concerns. But the four companies could ill afford to abandon a major national project, which would make a crowning addition to their resumes. Many believe the contractors ended up colluding with each other as a response to the railway operator's request for discounts.

The scandal is starting to impact business at the four general contractors. Ever since Osawa and Okawa were arrested on March 2, governing bodies representing Tokyo, Nagano Prefecture and other places have either stopped selecting the companies for projects or barred them from participating in bids. One provisional contract has even been cancelled.

Public works projects account for 20% to 30% of combined revenue at the four companies' domestic construction businesses. However, the total balance of contracts at the end of December amounted to roughly 7 trillion yen. With the private construction business enjoying booming demand from urban redevelopment, earnings are not expected to decline sharply.

The Japanese contracting business features originators lacking in technical resources, and contractors who have built up a wealth of skill and know-how over the years. In order for contractors to put together winning proposals, it has become necessary to gather intelligence on clients and rivals.

The bid-rigging scandal risks creating a chilling effect on that sort of data-gathering. "We won't be able to share information with managers from other companies," said the head of a midtier general contractor.

Both Kajima and Taisei deny all the charges, with the former promising to fight the allegations in court. Taisei did admit to sharing information, but denies that the conversations led to predetermined bid winners and contract amounts.

"If that amounts to collusion, then large projects cannot be done," said a source close to Taisei.


----------



## Qtya

Let's turn a page!


----------



## Momo1435

Work at Nagoya Station.

04/02























































http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/04/post-febc.html


----------



## Suola

*Chuo Shinkansen Construction Status Update*
March 2018

Construction started

*第1首都圏トンネル / Greater Tokyo Area Tunnel 1* / 36,924m
北品川工区 / North Shinagawa section / 9.2km map
TBMs will be launched from the North Shinagawa shaft.

*中央アルプストンネル / Central Alps Tunnel* / 23,288m
松川（外） / Matsukawa(outer) / 4.9km map

*第1中京圏トンネル / Chukyo Area Tunnel 1* / 34,210m
大森工区 / Omori section / 4.9km map
西尾工区 / Nishio section / 4.7km map

In progress

品川駅
*Shinagawa Station* map
Construction of the underground wall continues.


北品川非常口
*North Shinagawa shaft* map
Going deep.


梶ヶ谷非常口/保守用車留置施設および資材搬入口
*Kajigaya shaft / maintenance vehicle depot / service shaft* map


東百合丘非常口
*East Yurigaoka shaft* map


小野路非常口
*Onoji shaft* map


第四南巨摩トンネル　早川東非常口
*South Koma Tunnel No.4 / East Hayakawa* map


南アルプストンネル 早川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hayakawa* map
Drilling of the main tunnel started in March.


南アルプストンネル 広河原非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Hirokawara* map


南アルプストンネル　除山非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Nozokiyama* map

Nozokiyama site (approach tunnel portal) in the valley of the Southern Alps.




南アルプストンネル 小渋川非常口
*Southern Alps Tunnel / Koshibugawa* map


中央アルプストンネル　山口
*Central Alps Tunnel / Yamaguchi section* map
Site preparation


日吉トンネル 南垣外非常口
*Hiyoshi Tunnel / Minamigaito* map


坂下非常口
*Sakashita shaft* map


名城非常口
*Meijo shaft* map


Demolishing ex-Aichi Industry and Trade Hall for Meijo substation.

source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/spiraltowers/

名古屋駅
*Nagoya Station* map


----------



## Suola

*Construction Sites in Ōshika, Nagano Drone Aerial Video*
September 2017

Nozokiyama






Koshibugawa


----------



## shafiilham

May I ask what are the tunnelling methods used for this project? Tunnel Boring Machines ( TBM ) or they use explosives and digging through methods? And if so, why? 

Thanks!


----------



## Momo1435

The press was invited to have a look in the 90m deep entrance shaft at Shinagawa Station. A TBM will start boring a 9km long tunnel segment underneath Tokyo that will be the first part of the Chuo Maglev Line. 

Tweet from the NHK with a video. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067760649617506307https://twitter.com/nhk_news/status/1067760649617506307


----------



## Momo1435

Construction work underneath the Shinkansen platforms at Nagoya Station.




















source:
https://twitter.com/nikkeiphoto/status/1103482060302299136


They are currently working on phase 1


----------



## bluemeansgo

It's been pretty quiet on the news front of this project... I guess construction of tunnels is kind of... boring. (笑)

I kind of expected some news ahead of the Olympics next year... does anyone know if they'll have any section opened for demonstration around the games time or has that been completely ruled out?


----------



## luacstjh98

Isn't there already the Yamanashi test track?


----------



## Stuu

bluemeansgo said:


> It's been pretty quiet on the news front of this project... I guess construction of tunnels is kind of... boring. (笑)
> 
> I kind of expected some news ahead of the Olympics next year... does anyone know if they'll have any section opened for demonstration around the games time or has that been completely ruled out?


There is a construction map here which if you zoom in you can click on each segment and it gives the status and some of them have photos. It would be useful to show how much of the tunnelling has been done, although maybe it's still in the setup stages so no main tunnelling work has started yet?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

I see that no one has reported that the Shizuoka prefecture local government had refused to issue a construction permit due to worries that it may obstruct the water lines within the mountains (as a cover) and demands that JR Tokai construct a station on the Tokaido Shinkansen line at the newly built Shizuoka airport as compensation.


----------



## keber

How would a new shinkansen station compensate with mountain water streams 100 km away? I see that as an unfounded blackmailing.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

keber said:


> How would a new shinkansen station compensate with mountain water streams 100 km away? I see that as an unfounded blackmailing.


That's exactly what it is.
The Japanese government is stepping in on it.
When the Shizuoka local government constructed the airport, they requested JR Tokai to construct a station since the Tokaido Shinkansen runs right under the airport but JR Tokai refused since it was too close to another station and will not reach optimum speed before reach the next station.
So Shizuoka local government is playing payback time.
If this continues the Chuo Shinkansen may not meet the 2027 inauguration schedule.


----------



## luacstjh98

Wow, talk about blackmail. The airport is literally a dinky little 4 gate facility in the middle of nowhere, I doubt they're going to be giving even NGO a run for their money with a direct shinkansen connection.

I guess the problem is also to do with the Tokaido Shinkansen being in a mountain tunnel at that point...

Are the MLIT doing anything about it?


----------



## spose

As SamuraiBlue already said:

FATE OF JAPAN's FASTEST BULLET TRAIN HANGS ON JUST 9KM OF TRACK
Environmental concerns cast doubt on 2027 start of $80bn maglev line.


The opposition of a lone governor in Japan has thrown into doubt the timetable for a 9 trillion yen ($83 billion) project to build an ultrafast magnetic-levitation rail line between Tokyo and Nagoya.

The only part of the 286 km line yet to enter into construction is a roughly 9 km stretch planned to run through Shizuoka Prefecture, known for its famous views of Mount Fuji.

This worries not only the company behind the project, Central Japan Railway, which aims to start its maglev service in 2027, but also the governors of other prefectures along the line hoping it will be a boon for local economies.

Shizuoka Gov. Heita Kawakatsu says his opposition to approving construction of a key tunnel section is based solely on concerns over the impact on local river water. But some suspect him of engaging in brinkmanship to extract more benefits for his prefecture, which will not have a stop on the maglev line.

"The goal of starting operations in 2027 is not realistic," Kawakatsu said on Sept. 5 at a meeting here with Aichi Prefecture Gov. Hideaki Omura, whose prefecture sits at the Nagoya terminus.

...

The most difficult part of the maglev project involves tunneling through a mountainous region known as the Southern Alps. The Shizuoka section was slated to be completed in November 2026, but the groundbreaking has been on hold for two years.

"The further the construction start is delayed, the more difficult it will be to make up for lost time," Kaneko said.

"If we fully deploy workers and machinery now, we will just barely make the deadline," said the chief of a JR Tokai construction subsidiary.

Kawakatsu says the tunnel through the Southern Alps would reduce the volume of water flowing into the Oi River.

The river is a sensitive topic for Shizuoka residents. The completion of a hydroelectric dam in the 1960s sparked a protest movement among locals.

Some suspect the reason for Kawakatsu's opposition may extend beyond the Oi River. "There is little economic merit" for Shizuoka to host the maglev line "and it will be difficult to gain the understanding of the public," said a source close to one of the local governments along the line.

Shizuoka will be the only prefecture to not have a maglev station, which will limit the economic benefit. "I think Gov. Kawakatsu may be looking for some kind of compensation" said a national legislator representing a district in Shizuoka.

More info


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

luacstjh98 said:


> Wow, talk about blackmail. The airport is literally a dinky little 4 gate facility in the middle of nowhere, I doubt they're going to be giving even NGO a run for their money with a direct shinkansen connection.
> 
> I guess the problem is also to do with the Tokaido Shinkansen being in a mountain tunnel at that point...
> 
> Are the MLIT doing anything about it?


Do you think they could reach some compromise, with the government giving funding to JR Tokai to build a small line that connects the airport to the Tokaido Main Line? (as SamuraiBlue said, it makes little sense to have a Shinkansen station at such a small airport that's near Hamamatsu and Shizuoka stations)


----------



## aquaticko

> "There is little economic merit" for Shizuoka to host the maglev line


Weirdly, not every project in Japan needs to benefit Shizuoka....What a comic bit of parochialism.

Considering how important this project is to the whole of the country (if we're being honest), someone over Kawakatsu's head ought to give him a swift kick and a heavy shushing. This is America-level obstructionism.


----------



## phoenixboi08

aquaticko said:


> This is America-level obstructionism.


I dunno; a mayor holding a national/regional infrastructure project ransom for local benefits actually is baked into the planning process from the very beginning. In that way, it's far more efficient


----------



## SamuraiBlue

phoenixboi08 said:


> I dunno; a mayor holding a national/regional infrastructure project ransom for local benefits actually is baked into the planning process from the very beginning. In that way, it's far more efficient


It's not the mayor, it's the governor of Shizuoka Prefecture.

Here is a expose blowing the so called "Water Issue" in which the governor is using as argument even though the local government had signed a contract with Tokyo Electric usage of 4.99 tonnes of water per second to be drawn from the river source and poured into the neighboring Yamanashi prefecture.:nuts:

https://www.itmedia.co.jp/business/articles/1910/01/news015.html

(article is in Japanese so please use the various translation features within the browser)


----------



## phoenixboi08

SamuraiBlue said:


> It's not the mayor, it's the governor of Shizuoka Prefecture.


Yes, I know.

I was just joking with aquaticko: In the US, it's mayors (and local neighborhood officials) who do stuff like this, typically.

Governors have quite a larger tool-box, here...


----------



## jam5

spose said:


> As SamuraiBlue already said:
> 
> FATE OF JAPAN's FASTEST BULLET TRAIN HANGS ON JUST 9KM OF TRACK
> Environmental concerns cast doubt on 2027 start of $80bn maglev line.
> 
> 
> The opposition of a lone governor in Japan has thrown into doubt the timetable for a 9 trillion yen ($83 billion) project to build an ultrafast magnetic-levitation rail line between Tokyo and Nagoya.
> 
> (…) Some suspect the reason for Kawakatsu's opposition may extend beyond the Oi River. "There is little economic merit" for Shizuoka to host the maglev line "and it will be difficult to gain the understanding of the public," said a source close to one of the local governments along the line.
> 
> Shizuoka will be the only prefecture to not have a maglev station, which will limit the economic benefit. "I think Gov. Kawakatsu may be looking for some kind of compensation" said a national legislator representing a district in Shizuoka.
> 
> More info


Does the national government have the power of eminent domain (or something similar) to push this through, or is this just a uniquely American concept?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...rned-maglev-train-central-japan/#.XaRb5yWRUSI

*Three workers burned while inspecting under-development maglev train in central Japan*



> Three people sustained burns Monday during inspection work on a maglev train line under development in Yamanashi Prefecture, police said.
> 
> An unexpected combustion took place on the train at around 4:05 p.m., igniting the clothes of three nearby workers before the fire was quickly put out, the police said. Two of the workers — a 31-year-old and a 29-year-old — sustained severe burns.
> 
> According to Central Japan Railway Co., the three were caught in an eruption of sparks from a circuit breaker device.
> 
> The 42.8-kilometer experimental line in Yamanashi Prefecture will be part of the Tokyo-Osaka high-speed maglev train line. Ahead of full services between Tokyo and Osaka, JR Central aims to start operations of the maglev train between Tokyo and Nagoya in 2027 with a top speed of 500 kilometers per hour.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...rned-maglev-train-central-japan/#.XaRb5yWRUSI

*Three workers burned while inspecting under-development maglev train in central Japan*



> Three people sustained burns Monday during inspection work on a maglev train line under development in Yamanashi Prefecture, police said.
> 
> An unexpected combustion took place on the train at around 4:05 p.m., igniting the clothes of three nearby workers before the fire was quickly put out, the police said. Two of the workers — a 31-year-old and a 29-year-old — sustained severe burns.
> 
> According to Central Japan Railway Co., the three were caught in an eruption of sparks from a circuit breaker device.
> 
> The 42.8-kilometer experimental line in Yamanashi Prefecture will be part of the Tokyo-Osaka high-speed maglev train line. Ahead of full services between Tokyo and Osaka, JR Central aims to start operations of the maglev train between Tokyo and Nagoya in 2027 with a top speed of 500 kilometers per hour.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...l-tunnel-maglev-shinkansen-line/#.Xd59ir-RW9Q

*JR Central unveils tunnel for maglev shinkansen line*



> Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Central) has unveiled the inside of a tunnel under construction in Gifu Prefecture for use as part of its ultrafast maglev train line, scheduled to go into service in 2027.
> 
> A section of the Hiyoshi tunnel that is currently being drilled was shown to reporters Tuesday. It was the first time JR Central had shown the inside of a tunnel to be used for the Chuo Shinkansen line.
> 
> The mountainous construction zone of Minamigaito in the city of Mizunami is 7.4 kilometers long and 14 meters wide.
> 
> The construction of the tunnel started in December 2016, and the drilling work began in October last year.
> 
> Roughly 890 meters of the 8-meter high tunnel had been excavated as of Tuesday, with workers burrowing through at a pace of some 6 meters per day. The inner wall of the tunnel, lit by lights, was coated with concrete.
> 
> Two maglev train lines in both directions will run through the tunnel.
> 
> At the construction site, a 2-km-long conveyor belt has been used to carry dirt from the drilling process out of the tunnel. The site is the only one among the construction sites for the maglev line that has a conveyor belt.
> 
> By using the equipment, “we can reduce environmental burdens, noise and vibrations caused by the dirt transportation work, compared with use of trucks,” said Satoru Kato, a JR Central official.
> 
> The construction of the maglev line, however, hasn’t been proceeding entirely smoothly.
> 
> In Shizuoka Prefecture, where full-scale construction has yet to begin, there is lingering local concern about a possible decrease in water in the Oi River, a lifeline to local residents, that could be caused by drilling a long tunnel under the river.
> 
> The transport ministry is working as a go-between to convey local worries to JR Central. Last week, ministry officials had a discussion on the matter with Hideyuki Harada, the mayor of Fukuroi, which could be affected by the maglev construction.
> 
> In addition, some shady business practices have been uncovered in the construction of the maglev line.


----------



## Bikes

https://www.maglev.net/japanese-maglev-evolution


----------



## Sr.Horn

A new prototype maglev Shinkansen car designed for the Linear Chuo Line project is nearly ready to hit the test track. JR Central presented on 25h March the new version of L0 Series in Hitachi's Kudamatsu plant.
It is expected to have a first test run around the end of May on a dedicated track in Yamanashi Prefecture after it is taken out of the Hitachi factory by the end of March.





































The front car's aerodynamic, uneven shape reduces the amount of air resistance by 13 percent when compared against the conventional L0 Series maglev Shinkansen, according to the railway company. That reduces the train's overall noise and power consumption.

The original L0 series maglev contained gas turbine generators that delivered some power for the interior lighting and air conditioning systems. New model draws electricity wirelessly (like smartphones) from the ground to power the air conditioner and vehicle lights, meaning it will no longer require an internal power generator for the purpose. Also it will be able to attain speeds of 500 kph.























































JR Tokai plans to commercially open the Linear Chuo Shinkansen Line, connecting Shinagawa Station in Tokyo and Nagoya Station in Aichi Prefecture, in 2027.










Photos: JR東海、超電導リニア改良型試験車を公開 - L0系と5月から走行試験
Source: New maglev bullet train car nearing testing phase : The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## hkskyline

*JR Central gives up on opening new maglev train service in 2027*








JR Central gives up on opening new maglev train service in 2027


Central Japan Railway Co. effectively gives up on opening a high-speed maglev train line between Tokyo and Nagoya in 2027 after failing to secure approval to begin preparatory construction work from a local government that has been concerned about environmental damage.




english.kyodonews.net


----------



## chaser9

*JR Tokai Linear Chuo Shinkansen Shinagawa Station's "First Metropolitan Area Tunnel" progress is announced. *




> JR東海、リニア中央新幹線 品川駅至近で進める「第一首都圏トンネル」進捗を公開。シールドマシン組立は9月完了、2021年度発進へ
> 
> 
> JR東海（東海旅客鉄道）は、リニア中央新幹線 東京～名古屋間工事のために品川駅近くで進めているシールドマシン組み立てなどの進捗状況を公開した。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel.watch.impress.co.jp



Summary

Assembly of the TBM in the Kita Shinagawa area began in April and will be completed at the end of September, then the TBM will be installed from the start point in October, and preparations will be made for commencement of boring.









^^ Lowering of the Cutter head into the 32m diameter shaft.





































^^
TBM diameter - 14.5m
TBM wieght - 3,000t
tunnelling speed 20m per day, 400m per month.



















Image source


----------



## Qtya

Any update on the other sections?


----------



## Bikes

Brakes Put On New Bullet Train | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


The maglev train, or Chuo Shinkansen, is supposed to start partial service in 2027. But it's having to rethink that timetable.




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## chaser9

This standoff situation gets messier and messier everyday.


----------



## Qtya

Improved maglev prototype starts test running


JAPAN: JR Central began trial running with its latest Superconducting Maglev Series L0 vehicles at the test guideway in Yamanashi prefecture on August 17.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN

edit


----------



## Bikes

__ https://www.facebook.com/maglevnet/posts/3691789087544580


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Where did they get the space for wider seats from? What is the total loading gauge interior width of Chuo Shinkansen?


----------



## SiMclaren

The train width is 2.9m, the same as a UK train. The new train is more spacious by having a more square profile.
Source


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

座席は｢新幹線超え｣､リニア改良試作車の実力 | 新幹線 | 東洋経済オンライン | 社会をよくする経済ニュース



translation

An improved version of the L0 series, the linear Chuo Shinkansen train developed by Central Japan Railway Company, was unveiled at Yamanashi Linear Test Center in Yamanashi Prefecture on October 19.

The L0 series, which began running tests in 2013, is a seven-car train, and is positioned as the "first generation of commercial railroad specifications". The national technical evaluation committee on linear trains concluded in 2017 that the technical development necessary for commercial operations has been completed. After that, it was decided to proceed with the technical development with the aim of "further improving comfort, maintenance efficiency, etc.". The improved test vehicle was manufactured to solve the problems of comfort and maintenance efficiency that were found during the test run of the previous L0 series.

Two new cars, a lead and an intermediate car, were manufactured, and two of the seven-car L0 series trains were replaced by this improved test car. The lead car was built by Hitachi, Ltd. and was shown to the public at Hitachi's Kasado Works in Kudamatsu, Yamaguchi Prefecture, in March of this year. The intermediate cars are manufactured by Nippon Sharyo, a subsidiary of Central Japan Railway Company.
Different interiors for the lead car and the intermediate cars

The interior design of the improved test car differs between the lead car and the intermediate car. The ceiling of the lead car has a soft, seamless membrane interior, and indirect lighting creates a warm atmosphere. The intermediate cars are illuminated with white LEDs to further enhance the brightness. Because there are many tunnels in the linear trains, this is to make the interior brighter. On the other hand, the gusseted side of the lead car is black to give it a more relaxed appearance.

The reason for changing the design of the lead car and the intermediate car is "to compare the two designs", says Hiroshi Oshima, director of Yamanashi Linear Test Center. The design of the luggage rack is also different from that of the lead and intermediate cars.

The design of the luggage compartment is also different between the lead car and the intermediate cars. Both are smaller than the conventional L0 series, but the luggage rack in the lead car is designed to have a wider ceiling, while the luggage rack in the intermediate car is designed to allow for better lighting and visibility of the luggage.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR Central uses test ride to show off updated maglev shinkansen


The new magnetically levitated bullet train service will link Tokyo and Osaka at speeds of up to 500 kilometers per hour once completed.




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## hkskyline

* China and Japan Race to Dominate the Future of High-Speed Rail *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2020

Japan and China are racing to build a new type of ultra-fast, levitating train, seeking to demonstrate their mastery over a technology with big export potential.

Magnetic levitation, or maglev, trains use powerful magnets to glide along charged tracks at super fast speeds made possible by the lack of friction. A handful of short distance and experimental maglev trains are already in operation, but Asia’s two biggest economies are vying to develop what would be the world’s first long-distance intercity lines.

On one side is Central Japan Railway Co.’s 9 trillion yen ($86 billion) maglev that’s expected to connect Tokyo and Osaka by 2037. On the other is China’s 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) on-again, off-again project that will run between Shanghai and the eastern port city of Ningbo. After several false starts, it’s now forecast to be completed by around 2035. Japan’s is more expensive largely because of the amount of excavation that will be required to tunnel through the mountainous countryside.

If Japan and China are able to unveil their long-distance projects successfully by their due dates, it should give them a leg up when they look to export the next-generation technology, rail experts say. At stake is a share of the estimated more than $2 trillion global market for rail infrastructure projects. 

More : China and Japan Race to Dominate Future of High-Speed Rail


----------



## Sr.Horn

Chuo Shinkansen Construction update.

This is the Sakashita Emergency Exit hole in Kasugai City (Aichi) northeast Nagoya. *Just here.*










































Source: リニア中央新幹線「坂下非常口」が完成 | 話題 | 鉄道新聞


----------



## Bikes

JR Tokai: Cost of maglev project will grow by 1.5 trillion yen | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis


----------



## 33Hz

An interesting Twitter thread summarising a Japanese article criticising the Chuo maglev.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493999461676113922


----------



## d.henney

Stupid Twitter! Use Mastodon as a replacement, its free, open source and not in the hand of one single (US) company.


----------



## Momo1435

The building site for the Chuo Maglev Station in Nagoya is getting bigger and bigger, this is east side of the current railway station.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502275572210147330


In Kanagawa prefecture work is also going on for Hashimoto Station, in Sagamihara, Kanagawa Prefecture.

This is the 2nd station in the Kanto area, Hashimoto Station is currently served by the JR Yokohama Line and the Keio Sagamihara Line. 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502556586153496577


----------



## bluemeansgo

The ventilation on that building looks really interesting running up the side.

I suppose there's no news regarding the holdups in Shizuoka?


----------



## Braillard

Still in awe at the blocking power this Shizuoka governor has


----------



## Bikes

Construction of Sagamihara maglev station underway | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


Digging work on an underground station for a magnetic levitation train between Nagoya and Tokyo is underway in Kanagawa Prefecture's Sagamihara City.




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## hightower1

So, what year is Chuo Maglev supposed to be completed to Osako by now?
And approx. what % of the route has been dug by now?


----------



## SSCreader

No fixed date as long as Shizuoka prefecture is opposed to the construction of the small tunnel segment in its juridiction. The central government has recently offered to help on environmental review, because the prefecture officially opposes construction due to environment protection issues. But it may not be enough, since his opposition to the project has helped to reelect the prefecture's governor.


----------



## eddyb

zergcerebrates said:


> Well its quite pricey you know.


Unless it is showcased as economically viable with an overnight container train to reduce daytime fares lower than planes it would never be used in a big democracy.

If America had a 700 km/h overnight container train that could make daytime fares less than planes while making a good profit they would start it tomorrow it just has to be showcased between Sydney and Melbourne with Chinese superior tunnelling, Japanese SC maglev experience and American innovation to create an international standard guideway.


----------



## eddyb

Evidently China has given up on maglev and the communist leader says Japan should stop.

It seems to me that just because China cannot do it the Communist leader in Japan wants it stopped.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

eddyb said:


> Evidently China has given up on maglev and the communist leader says Japan should stop.
> 
> It seems to me that just because China cannot do it the Communist leader in Japan wants it stopped.


are you talking about Xi wanting maglev to stop? (havent heard of this or found any articles about this)
or JCP's Shii wanting to stop? If its Shii, he's been anti-Maglev in Japan for over a decade now, probably longer than Xi Jinping has been in office.


----------



## paulps99

RyukyuRhymer said:


> are you talking about Xi wanting maglev to stop? (havent heard of this or found any articles about this)
> or JCP's Shii wanting to stop? If its Shii, he's been anti-Maglev in Japan for over a decade now, probably longer than Xi Jinping has been in office.


Don't worry about Eddy. She thinks she has invented some groundbreaking technology and she's been sending emails to the Chinese & Japanese trying to get them to build her fantasies in Australia.


----------



## keber

Lomg time no news. Is there any statistics to show how far they come with tunnel borings on Chuo Shinkansen?


----------



## loefet

keber said:


> Lomg time no news. Is there any statistics to show how far they come with tunnel borings on Chuo Shinkansen?


Use this webpage from JR Central: Construction map | SCMAGLEV | Central Japan Railway Company


----------

